# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  nos petits oubliés vous attendent (Verdun 55)

## esiocnarf

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 et oui, comme dans tous les refuges, il y a une "brochettes" de pauvres petits vieux super gentils, super sociables super tout et tout... que personne ne regarde 
Pas bien beaux, un peu cagneux....  mais tellement gentils... 
Arrivés là parce que leur maître est mort, parce que ceci ou celà.. c'est dans ce boxe qu'ils vont finir leur vie, oubliés de tous.... 

J'ai décidé de leur faire un post groupé où ils seront tous afin d'essayer de leur trouver une FA je ne parle mêm pas d'un adoptant... non, d'une FA!!!! 

Une famille compatissante qui les aimera jusqu'à leur dernier souffle,  qui montrera simplement qu'on peut être vieux et pas trop beau et qu'on peut être aimé et cajolé. 
Vous aurez tous les renseignements sur eux et sur les conditions d'acceuil et de covoiturage en téléphonant au refuge de verdun 03 29 84 21 54, vous demanderez Aurelia 

Le refuge prendra en charge les frais vétérinaires si vous obtenez un prix asso auprès de votre véto en accord avec la SPA

les voici : 

ceux du fond, jamais une seule fois regardés  ... 
voici Dora, Max et Vasco 


A droite, DORA 10 ans un peu rondouillarde... et MAX 13/14 ans, extrèmement gentil et doux... et très fatigué


et puis, dans le même boxe il y a beuck 13 ans adorable grand chien que j'ai pris dehors car on ne le voyait pas dans le boxe : 



Dans la cuisine il y a un petit coeur à prendre tout grisonnant, un peu farouche... il a 10 ans c'est WIKA : 


et puis encore un petit oublié.. un pauvre petit vieux moitié aveugle qui n'aime pas qu'on le manipule.. peut être que c'est parceque ça lui fait mal... qu'il faut endormir pour le toiletter.. c'est Pépère : 


Notre bonheur serait que vous trouviez le vôtre en leur donnant un peu de chaleur.  et d'amour

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui, tu vois, Teuleu... personne.... 

il y a aussi *Murphy*, x groenendael adorable grand chien qui nous regarde avec tant de misère...et qui vient fourrer sa tête dans votre manche ...  qui pleure quand on repart... 
c'es bien difficile d'être un grand vieux chien quand on est abandonné... et pourtant, que d'amour encore à partager....

----------


## flora67

*Bannière pour eux...  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]* 




```

[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-toutous-f77/nos-petits-oublies-vous-attendent-verdun-55-t253413.htm#5566852][img]http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/13/82/58/90/banni190.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------

Pas assez rapide. Mais je la mets quand même, ça permettra de varier. Je débute dans les bannières, faut m'excuser... 





[code:2n8wews4][/code]

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-toutous-f77/nos-petits-oublies-vous-attendent-verdun-55-t253413.htm#5566852

----------


## esiocnarf

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...ghlight=junior


je continue car, comme je l'ai dit plus haut.. ils sont là aussi, eux... et jamais personne pour eux!! jamais!

alors, je compte sur vous...  il y a bien une maison, une famille qui pourrait les sortir de là...
je remets ici Junior et Leila à qui j'avais fait un post il y a quelque temps.. et que personne ne regarde...

voici le lien de Junior et Leila : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...ghlight=junior

Leila est très malade depuis 15 jours et va de plus en plus mal.Problème de reins ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut avec le froid qui a commencé depuis cette nuit à verdun : -5° 
c'est un couple fusionnel 
Si Leila s'en allait Junior au refuge ne vivra pas longtemps. ce sera trop difficile pour lui!  ils ne pourront partir QUE tous les deux... voilà le problème! 
le refuge est déjà tellement difficile pour des vieux chiens... 
Leila n'aime pas les chats, mais vu son état... quoi dire ???? pas de petits enfants non plus car un chien qui souffre a toujours de bizarres réactions... 
je les ai photographiés tout à l'heure car il y avait un brin de soleil.. ce sont de très beaux chiens. adorables avec l'humain.
Leila est à gauche



si vous avez un coup de coeur sachez que le refuge prend en charge les frais véto pour tous les vieux chiens
il ne leur manque qu'un place quelque part...

----------


## esiocnarf

Petite précision : 

La belle *LARA dite LOLA* sur le site a 9 ans, *JUNIOR* en a 11. 
LARA et RAPH sont arrivés au refuge après quelques années de galère !leur propriétaire étant en prison pour une durée de 12 ans, ils ont vécus 2 1/2 dans un poulailler ( la maison étant fermé le temps de l'enquête) Nourrit par les voisins de temps à autre. C'est la mairie qui nous a demandé d'avoir pitié d'eux et de les prendre ensemble. Leur maître était très dur avec eux. Ils sont obéissant et soumis.

LEILA et JUNIOR, étaient heureux jusqu'a ce que leur maître décéde brutalement. Les enfants étant mineurs, ce  sont retrouvés en foyer..... La maman est morte quelques années auparavant. 
tous les autres sur ce post à part Juliette sont là depuis de nombreuses années. certain depuis 1999 comme Buck  


*Tous les chiens présentés sur ce post, bénéficie du parrainage 30 millions d'amis spécial "les doyens".* 
*600 de soins vétérinaire offert pour l'adoption d'un vieux chien à compter du moment ou la carte d'identification est au nom du nouveau propriétaire.*

----------


## charlyne

j'ai adopté plusieurs vieux chiens, des chiens malades, maltraités, laisser pour contre, des chiens que l'on ne regarde pas.

et dieu sait si je leur suis reconnaissants d'avoir croisé mon chemin, ils m'ont beaucoup mais vraiment beaucoup apporté.
de la tendresse, de l'amour,de la passion, et je sais une chose si je devais en reprendre ce serait des vieux. malheureusement
j'ai des voisins horribles qui ne comprennent rien à tout cela, 

si j'ai fait ce petit mot, c'est tout simplement pour aider ces vieux chiens, ces laisser pour compte, pour leur donner par mon
témoignage un chance suplémentaire d'être accueilli dans une chouette maison.

j'ai adopté fiona, vieille labrador, qui a passé 10 ans de sa vie dans un refuge, à passer inaperçue , elle a rejoints sa nouvelle maison
il y a 6 mois, c'est une adorable grand mère qui me suis partout, qui est extrêment caline et qui ne demande qu'une chose être heureuse

----------


## esiocnarf

je ne sais pas si nous aurons des photos,, on verra bien....    ce que je sais c'est que Ralph aura une nouvelle copine du nom de Lola une gentille chienne noire....et qu'il serait étonnant qu'il fasse encore longtemps une dépression....  
Lara quant à elle, sera fille unique près de sa nouvelle maman, elle devrai apprécier   . 

concernant la question de Jimy,
Les chiens dans les boxes en hiver sont enfermés le soir à cause du chauffage, c'est pourquoi, nous essayons de les mettre le plus possible en boxe à l'approche des grands froids. 
En fin de printemps, ils rejoignent les grands parcs avec niche pour les grands chiens.  

Tous les jours, les chiens sont lachés ensemble durant au moins 1heure 1/2 à 2 heures dans le grand parc de détente, ce qui permet le nettoyage des boxes et les aide à se sociabiliser. De petites bagarres de temps en temps, mais rien de grâve....juste des mises au point entre eux    puis, chacun rentre chez soi à l'heure du repas.... et en vitesse!!!! 

evidemment il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps pour les calins... ils sont très en demande.... rien ne remplace un famille à soi... 

ils sont encore nombreux à attendre... et puis, il y a ceux qui arrivent.... pour combien de temps??????

----------

pour l"organisation qui semble prendre en compte au mieux les besoins de chacun!

----------


## esiocnarf

je commence par les oubliés du fond  ils sont 5 mais seuls 4 sont adoptables. 

*Dora* x chow chow/beauceron taille moyenne ,grosse mémère qui garde bien sa gamelle!!! doit impérativement vivre seule avec son maître, pas de chat pas d'enfant
elle est née en 1999 elle est au refuge depuis 2003 


*Beuck* x beauceron , grand chien né en 1995 arrivé en 2003 
très joueur et sociable avec les chiens, mais pas de chat



*Vasco* xbeauceron avec petite moustache blanche , une bonne bouille de pépère!!!! il est né en 2001 et il est au refuge depuis 2004
c'est un chien sociable avec tous mais brutal, donc pas de petits enfants. il est assez grand


le quatrième est un ADORABLE toutou c'est *MAX* : né en 1994 abandonné en 1997!!!! un chien hyper gentil 
un grand chien rempli de gentillesse.... 
va t il finir sa vie dans ce boxe ????  il est très triste, notre Max

----------


## jimy

Pourquoi Dora doit elle vivre seule avec le maître ? si la gamelle et donné à part, elle a l'air de bien supporter les autres chiens pour ce qu'on peut voir sur les photos...

Max est il sociable avec les autres mâles ? est-il castré ? une photo ou on le voit mieux, ce serait bien...

----------


## esiocnarf

pour te répondre Jimy Dora a plutot mauvais caractère. madame est la seule fille dans le boxe et dirige toutes les opérations....    elle mange dans la gamelle qu'elle choisit, elle rentre quand elle veut et choisi la place qu'elle veut! les mâles la laisse en paix... mais de temps en temps, il y a des rebelions....   sinon avec les humains, pas de problème, il faut être ferme, c'est tout!!

  pour Max... Max est un amour.. Max est le plus gentil chien qu'on puisse imaginer.... Max est doux, Max est gentil, Max dort presque tout le temps.... Max attend, il attend quoi??? il ne le sait même plus....  

Je n'arrive pas à le prendre bien en photo, car il vient toujours vers moi.. alors soit il est trop près, soit il est trop loin, soit il est de dos... 

C'est un grand beauceron, avec le dos en creux qui économise ses gestes.... si un jour une porte s'ouvre pour lui... ce ne sera que du bonheur 
j'essaierai de te reprendre une meilleure photo....

----------


## esiocnarf

je vais donc récapituler les chiens de ce post : 
*Dora* x chow choxx/beauceron : 8 ans au refuge depuis 5 ans10 ans au refuge depuis 6 ans - abandon 
*Beuck* x beauceron : 14 ans au refuge depuis  6 ans - 
*Vasko* x beauceron : 9 ans au refuge depuis 5 ans 
*Max* beauceron : 15 ans arrivée au refuge depuis 12 ans  
ceux ci, j'ai bien pris les notes....  

ceux là, je vous promets donner rapidement les infos ! 
*Wicca*  x ???? petit toutou tout gris qui n'aurait que 4/5 ans et non pas 10 ans... au refuge depuis 2 ans 
*Pépère* caniche beige  caractère un peu spécial... 
*Murphy*, xgroenendael  adorable vieux , très vieux chien... qui implore du regard et qui espère toujours.... 
*Lola et Ralph* qui viennent d'être adoptés 
*Junior et Leyla* : 9 ans tous les deux  qui s'ennuient à mourir... Leyla n'aime pas les chats, Junior aime tout le monde! 
*Juliette* la bulette adoptée aussi cette semaine  
*Rubis* cocker spaniel : 10 ans  au refuge depuis 1 mois environ.

----------


## esiocnarf

rectif : 
*Dora* x chow choxx/beauceron : 10 ans,  au refuge depuis 6 ans - abandon  cause exclusive....

----------


## esiocnarf

Avant de partir diamanche, je vais essayer de répondre à tous... 

dedy874 
*Murphy* : xgronendael/beauceron, un peu bringué, très grand chien très affectueux 


Il est né en 1997 il a donc 12 ans 
il a déjà été adopté et vivait avec des chevaux, les personnes ont divorcé.. et l'ont abandonné en 2004 
il a eu les oreilles taillées en pointe... allez savoir pourquoi???? il ne coure pas plus vite! 
je l'ai promené tout à l'heure... franchement, une plume!!!!!! 

Lolo, et Betel
*Rubis* est parfait en tout! il a 10 ans, gentil sociable et plein de vie. un cocker, quoi!!! 

Pépère qui s'appelle *Kimmy*.... le vieux caniche crème est né en 1998 il a donc 11 ans. 


Il est aveugle et a mal partout! et c'est pas au refuge que ça va s'arranger..... sociable avec ses congénères, il n'aime pas être manipulé.  
il est au refuge depuis 2003 c'est un pauvre vieux toutou....  

Pour nos adoptés....    bien sure que nous espérons avoir des nouvelles!!! ils font parti du refuge depuis si longtemps... on ne quitte pas ses protégés sans un petit pincement au coeur et parfois quelques larmes....

----------


## esiocnarf

Avant de partir, je vais ajouter Trisse et Lasko ... il en reste bien d'autres qui fairont aussi partie de ce post ... mais, je ne veux pas vous mélanger les pinceaux... 

*Trisse* : né en 1999 il a donc 10 ans. beauceron encore très beau pour son âge svelte et élégant.  avec une tête de bébé.... gentil comme tout. 
adopté et ramené en 2007 car il a mangé le sandwich au saucisson du gamin un peu brutalement....  il est très goulu... ça, on ne peut pas le nier!!!!! 

Trisse n'aime pas le boxe... il aime courir et devient de plus en plus triste... 

mais, dès qu'il est dehors, regardez le...  : 



et encore un beauceron... chez nous, on aime les beaucerons!!!!!  on les aime tellement qu'on les abandonne beaucoup!!! surtout les croisés!!!!!  rien que sur ce post....  on peut  les compter, 
celui ci s'appelle *Lasko* 
*Lasko* est un grand nunuche aux grandes pattes... qui a été déjà bien malade.... il vient encore de faire un pyro... il pleure beaucoup.... il s'ennuie...
je vous mets sa photo et demain je reprendrai les renseignements  car... je ne les retrouve pas!  vous savez, ils se ressemblent beaucoup, pour la plupart..  et pour ne pas vous raconter de bétises, il faut que je note tout! 
voici donc *Lasko* :

----------


## Ptitbouli

Bonsoir Esiocnarf,

Je suis tellement contente pour Max, mais aussi pour Lola,  Ralph  et Juliette  . Espérons que d'autres auront la même chance...

Merci de ce que vous faites pour faire adopter ces petits "oubliés". C'est vrai que ce sont souvent les plus gentils mais surtout les plus attendrissants. Dans leurs yeux on lit la sagesse liée à leur âge, mais aussi tout l'amour qu'ils ont à donner, car il ne leur reste que cela à offrir la plupart du temps.

Puis-je mettre les photos de tous ces petits chez le vétérinaire ? 

-Croyez vous que ces petits papys ou mamys pourraient vivre en appartement ? (car ici il n'y a pas beaucoup de pavillons avec jardins.)
-Sont-ils stérilisés ?

Sinon, y-a-t-il possibilité de parrainer un de ces petits ? car si oui j'aimerai bien être marraine et comment cela se passe-t-il ?

 et un gros gros bisous  à tous ceux présentés ici et aux autres aussi bien sûr....

----------


## esiocnarf

*Ptitbouli*
bien entendu que tu peux mettre les photos chez ton véto avec les conditions du refuge.
pour chacun il faudra contacter le refuge 03 29 84 21 54 qui donnera les coordonnées de la présidente afin de voir si les conditions sont respectées et discutter de l'adoption et du covoiturage éventuel. 
Nos chiens peuvent bien entendu être parrainés
quant à savoir s'ils seraient mieux en appart...    c'est justement là que Martine ou Aurelia pourront renseigner l'éventuel adoptant....  

je me prépare en vitesse car je voud aisvous faire partager les départs...... c'est le grand jour pour Juliette, Max, Lola et Ralph!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

Au fait, l'adoptant de notre Juliette ... ce n'est pas J.Y.... pardonnez moi  c'est J.Denis!!!!!! 


dedy???? je pense que tu veux parler de Lasko... car Murphy c'est page 2...... 

*Lasko* xbeauceron un peu haut sur patte... qui se remplume petit à petit.  il est né en 2002, il est au refuge depuis 2007 

Chien sociable avec ses congénères et gentil, il a été retrouvé blessé attaqué par une meute de chiens...  il a du recevoir de longs et couteux soins et depuis, il se méfie un peu lors des soins. il vient de faire une pyroplasmose...  à cause des tiques qui infestent notre région.  
Il n'est absolument pas agressif et même plutot très calin.... très en demande, il se pousse le long de la grille pour recevoir les carresses... il donne sa patte.... il est vraiment attendrissant ....lorsqu'il me voit arriver,je vois bien qu' il attend que je vienne lui dire bonjour...  

il a eu beaucoup de mal à reprendre derrière son agression, c'est un grand gabarit qui se morfond et ne se mets jamais en valeur.... 
c'est bien dommage, car comme tout beauceron ce serait un excellent compagnon....  
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...835&u=11679364

----------

pour les beaucrons , peut être contacter  B I N ( beauceron in need ) ;-)

pour rubis le cocker , lolo de cocker forever a demandé plus haut des précisions ;-)

----------


## esiocnarf

merci Ptibouli, GOUPIL expliquera à Murphy qu'il a une petite amie... par là......   je suis certaine qu'il comprendra... 
tu as déjà fait forte impression  à mon amie Régine de Waterloo....    avec un petit bout comme toi, la relève est assurée!!!! 


pour tout contact pendant mon absence, GOUPIL me prie de vous donner ce N° de tél : *06 86 50 70 18* 
je compte sur vous tous.... 
à bientöt    GOUPIL me tiendra informée... vous pensez bien!

----------


## GOUPIL

Pour dedi

MURPHY est adorable avec les humains  , par contre ayant vécu à l'état sauvage dans les champs et les parcs pendant plus dun an, il n'est pas très sociable avec les autres animaux  . Mâle dominant, il supporte certains petits chiens, mais au cas par cas. Avec les femelles, il se comporte bien et n'est pas agressif, les jeunes enfants (-de 14 ans ) je déconseille une adoption ne sachant pas qu'elles serait ces réactions   . Encore que, il n'ai jamais! jamais mordu personne au refuge. C'est plus par excès de précautions que par crainte d'accident. Les chats pas question !!! Il les aimes certes mais à sa façon  .
Grand, plein de vitalité, aimant les balades, Murphy sera un exellent compagnon.

----------


## GOUPIL

Merci Betel 

Effectivement, nous faisons de notre mieux pour nos loulous, malheureusement le frois arrive à grands pas et nos vieux en souffrent!!!. L'age ayant fait son oeuvre, beaucoup ont de l'arthrose (BUCK, DORA, LASKO)   d'autres  les coussinets fragilisés ( TRISSE, MURPHY)  la vieillesse tout simplement et cela malgré le chauffage...!!! 
Rien ne remplacera pour eux un foyer et des maitres attentifs

----------


## GOUPIL

Bientôt des photos de nos p'tits vieux, enfin, si j'arrive à les mettres sur le forum .  Esconiaf    et en vacance pour encore une semaine et elle s'y colle dès son retour. 

Il nous reste encore plein de loulous de plus de 10 ans, petits et grands, poilus ou tondus, timides ou intrépides tous sont adorables...  .
Un coup de museau sous le bras pour quémander une caresse, une léchouille dans le cou pour les bisous, nos doyens sont des amours......!!!

Samedi, P'titbouli vient voir notre grand MURPHY, et nous esperons tous que sa fifille Malinoise tombera aussi sous le charme du gros pépère .
Je fais les   et met  les nouvelles au plus vite !

----------


## teuleu

> et oui, comme dans tous les refuges, il y a une "brochettes" de pauvres petits vieux super gentils, super sociables super tout et tout... que personne ne regarde 
> Pas bien beaux, un peu cagneux....  mais tellement gentils... 
> Arrivés là parce que leur maître est mort, parce que ceci ou celà.. c'est dans ce boxe qu'ils vont finir leur vie, oubliés de tous.... 
> 
> J'ai décidé de leur faire un post groupé où ils seront tous afin d'essayer de leur trouver une FA je ne parle mêm pas d'un adoptant... non, d'une FA!!!! 
> 
> Une famille compatissante qui les aimera jusqu'à leur dernier souffle,  qui montrera simplement qu'on peut être vieux et pas trop beau et qu'on peut être aimé et cajolé. 
> Vous aurez tous les renseignements sur eux et sur les conditions d'acceuil et de covoiturage en téléphonant au refuge de verdun 03 29 84 21 54, vous demanderez Aurelia 
> 
> ...

----------


## teuleu

*Dora* x chow choxx/beauceron : 8 ans au refuge depuis 5 ans10 ans au refuge depuis 6 ans - abandon 
*Beuck* x beauceron : 14 ans au refuge depuis 6 ans - 
*Vasko* x beauceron : 9 ans au refuge depuis 5 ans 


ceux là, je vous promets donner rapidement les infos ! 
*Wicca* x ???? petit toutou tout gris qui n'aurait que 4/5 ans et non pas 10 ans... au refuge depuis 2 ans 
*Pépère* caniche beige caractère un peu spécial... 
*Murphy*, xgroenendael adorable vieux , très vieux chien... qui implore du regard et qui espère toujours.... 

*Junior et Leyla* : 9 ans tous les deux qui s'ennuient à mourir... Leyla n'aime pas les chats, Junior aime tout le monde! 
*Rubis* cocker spaniel : 10 ans au refuge depuis 1 mois environ

----------


## Ptitbouli

Suite à ma visite au refuge samedi, je vous présente trois chiens qui auraient besoin de trouver une famille rapidement du fait qu'ils soient là depuis longtemps. 

URGENT :
L'un d'entre eux, *OSCAR, n'a plus que quelques mois à vivre (environ 6 mois)*. En effet, il souffre de cardiomyopathie : c'est une maladie qui fait gonfler le coeur et celui-ci écrase petit à petit les poumons. Toutefois, il ne souffre pas mais meurt lentement. Vous constaterez qu'il est très maigre sur les photos, cela est dû à sa maladie. 
Ce serait le bonheur pour lui de terminer sa vie entouré d'affection dans une famille, plutôt qu'au refuge.
Il est né en 2003 et est au refuge depuis 2004.
Oscar *pourrait facilement vivre en appartement* et *s'entend avec tout le monde, humains et congénères*.
Voici ses photos : 








*KID (10 ans)*, croisé berger beauceron, de taille moyenne.
Il est né en 1999 et est arrivé au refuge en 2004. 
Il est sociable avec tout le monde mais est, au premier abord, un peu craintif. 
Les petits enfants (de moins de 10 ans) sont à éviter. 
Le mieux pour lui serait une famille habitant en maison.

Photo de Kid :





*SIMBA (9* *ans)*, croisé malinois (de taille moyenne).
Simba est arrivé en 2004 et n'a quasiment connu que le refuge. 
Il est donc à resociabiliser un peu. 
Il est OK avec les femelles, l'entente avec les mâles est un peu plus difficile.
Les petits enfants sont à éviter. 
L'idéal pour lui serait de trouver une famille ayant un jardin.

Photo de Simba :




Donnez-leur la chance de trouver une famille avant Noël, ce serait le plus beau cadeau pour eux !

----------


## Ptitbouli

*Odile*, en ce qui concerne Dora, je ne l'ai pas prise en photo car elle était déjà sur ce post. 
Toutefois, elle est plus jolie en vrai, elle est de la taille d'un épagneul, elle est un peu ronde certes, mais est vraiment gentille, elle venait à la grille pour avoir des caresses, tout comme son copain de box Vasco (aussi en photo sur ce post) qui lui aussi est a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e  . Dora est au refuge depuis 2003  et Vasco depuis 2004  . Tous deux sont vraiment attachants.

----------


## Ptitbouli

Je viens de créer un topic pour Oscar. 

Il se trouve en Post-it dans la rubrique : "Chiens handicapés, blessés, malades". Voici le lien :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-...un-t259451.htm

----------


## odile1969

> *Dora* x chow chow/beauceron taille moyenne ,grosse mémère qui garde bien sa gamelle!!! doit impérativement vivre seule avec son maître, pas de chat pas d'enfant
> elle est née en 1999 elle est au refuge depuis 2003


C'est vraiment dommage que Dora ne supporte pas les autre chienne car moi elle me fesait vraiment craquer, la mémère me rappel ma première chienne. 
Je souhaite qu'elle trouve enfin une famille pour l'accueillir

----------


## esiocnarf

je vais essayer de vous faire une récap plus claire. 

en rouge : les adoptés 
en vert : les candidats qui restent à l'adoption 

puis, je vous remettrai des photos plus tard. 
[center:1kukpsz5]----------------------------[/center:1kukpsz5]

-1 *DORA* x chow chow/beauceron taille moyenne ,grosse mémère qui garde bien sa gamelle!!! doit impérativement vivre seule avec son maître, pas de chat pas d'enfant
abandon cause exclusive....  elle est née en 1999 elle est au refuge depuis 2003 
-2 - *MAX* adopté par ASTOR  

-3 - *VASCO* xbeauceron avec petite moustache blanche , une bonne bouille de pépère!!!! il est né en 2001 et il est au refuge depuis 2004
c'est un chien sociable avec tous mais brutal, donc pas de petits enfants. il est assez grand

-4 -*BEUCK* x beauceron , grand chien né en 1995 arrivé en 2003 très joueur et sociable avec les chiens, mais pas de chat

-5 -* WIKA* - Dans la cuisine il y a un petit coeur à prendre tout grisonnant, un peu farouche... il a 10 ans (en fait on ne connait pas son âge.... il a des dents de bébé... il est tout grisonnant... le véto dit qu'il aurait 4 ans... pourquoi pas???? 
C'est un chien farouche en phase de sociabilisation. il fait des progrès.... 

- 6 - *PEPERE* le petit caniche beige ( KIMMY) adopté en Suisse

- 7 -* MURPHY* - xgronendael/beauceron, un peu bringué, très grand chien très affectueux- mâle dominant.
Il est né en 1997 il a donc 12 ans 
il a déjà été adopté et vivait avec des chevaux, les personnes ont divorcé.. et l'ont abandonné en 2004 
il a eu les oreilles taillées en pointe... ils ont du croire que ça faisait plus joli.... 

- 8 - 9 - *RALPH et LOLA* : adoptés dans le Nord 

- 10 - 11 - *JUNIOR et LEILA* : Junior XGroenendael et Leila XBerger - 10 ans tous les deux 
Leila n'aime pas les chats, mais vu son état... quoi dire ???? pas de petits enfants non plus car un chien qui souffre a toujours de bizarres réactions... 
Junior est beaucoup plus facile à vivre... 

Nous venons de discutter avec la présidente de Leil et Junior.. après réflexion, si l'un d'entre eux peut partir et si toutes les conditions sont réunies... on peut envisager la séparation l'important est de sauver les chiens pas de les obliger à vivre dans un boxe! 

- 12 - *JULIETTE* la bullette : adoptée 

- 13 - *RUBIS* - le petit cocker : adopté 

- 14 - *TRISSE* : x beauceron taille plutot moyenne très fin : né en 1999 il a donc 10 ans. beauceron encore très beau pour son âge svelte et élégant.  avec une tête de bébé.... gentil comme tout. 
adopté et ramené en 2007 car il a mangé le sandwich au saucisson du gamin un peu brutalement....  il est très goulu... ça, on ne peut pas le nier!!!!! 

Trisse n'aime pas le boxe... il aime courir et devient de plus en plus triste... 

- 15 - *LASKO* - est un grand nunuche aux grandes pattes... qui a été déjà bien malade.... il vient encore de faire un pyro... il pleure beaucoup. Il a été agressé aussi par une meute et a du subir de nombreux soins... ce chien s'ennuie beaucoup. 

- 16 - *OSCAR* : le pauvre chien malade : adopté 

- 17 -* KID* - *(10 ans)*, croisé berger beauceron, de taille moyenne.Il est né en 1999 et est arrivé au refuge en 2004. 
Il est sociable avec tout le monde mais est, au premier abord, un peu craintif. 
Les petits enfants (de moins de 10 ans) sont à éviter. 


- 18 - *SIMBA* - le rouquin : croisé malinois (de taille moyenne).Simba est arrivé en 2004 et n'a quasiment connu que le refuge. 
Il est donc à resociabiliser un peu. 
Il est OK avec les femelles, l'entente avec les mâles est un peu plus difficile.
Les petits enfants sont à éviter. 

[center:1kukpsz5]*ADOPTES : 7*
Merci pour eux!!! et BRAVO 


*CANDITATS RESTANTS : 11*
et pour ceux ci... on continue... [/center:1kukpsz5]

----------


## esiocnarf

mais siiiii, j'avais refait quelques photos avec Dora et Vasco : 

Dora qui pose gentiment: 


et encore....  notre bonne grassouillette Dora


et puis Vasco qui adore qu'on le prenne... et que je n'arrive pas à photographier tellement il voudrait qu'on s'occupe de lui.... 

c'est mon tour.... c'est mon tour.....  dit Vasco..... 


  ohhhhhhh zut!!! elle n'est pas redressée...... la photo.... 


la suite, dès que possible....

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien, donc, je vais essayer de continuer et revenir sur ceux qui n'ont pas encore eu la chance d'être regardés...
quoique... Vasco????? dimanche, a fait grande impression.... allez savoir hien ????? 

*BEUCK* x beauceron , grand chien né en 1995 arrivé en 2003 très joueur et sociable avec les chiens, mais pas de chat
adorable, s'entend avec les autres chiens

**

*WIKA* - Dans la vieille cuisine il y a un petit coeur à prendre tout grisonnant, un peu farouche... il a 10 ans (en fait on ne connait pas son âge.... il a des dents de bébé... il est tout grisonnant... le véto dit qu'il aurait 4 ans... pourquoi pas???? 
C'est un chien farouche en phase de sociabilisation. il fait des progrès.... 
il vient à présent se faire carresser tout timidement il est dans l'ancienne cuisine où il fait chaud avec Poupette 9 ans la petite chienne noire à la queue en panache et Boogie le petit fox noir et blanc qui lui est tout jeune


*MURPHY* - xgronendael/beauceron, un peu bringué, très grand chien très affectueux- mâle dominant.
Il est né en 1997 il a donc 12 ans 
il a déjà été adopté et vivait avec des chevaux, les personnes ont divorcé.. et l'ont abandonné en 2004 
il a eu les oreilles taillées en pointe... ils ont du croire que ça faisait plus joli.... 
Murphy est très sociable avec les humains et en recherche de calins


*JUNIOR et LEILA* : Junior XGroenendael et Leila XBerger - 10 ans tous les deux 
Leila n'aime pas les chats, mais vu son état... quoi dire ???? pas de petits enfants non plus car un chien qui souffre a toujours de bizarres réactions... 
Junior est beaucoup plus facile à vivre... 

Nous venons de discutter avec la présidente de Leil et Junior.. après réflexion, si l'un d'entre eux peut partir et si toutes les conditions sont réunies... on peut envisager la séparation l'important est de sauver les chiens pas de les obliger à vivre dans un boxe! 
ces deux chiens s'ennuient vraiment.... mais vraiment!!! 


  je n'ai pas encore fait de nouvelles photos pour Trisse, Simba, Kid et Lasko, mais promis... je le fairai dès que possible 

En revanche voici 2 très vieux toutous dont je n'ai pas encore parlé
voici 
*Hellix,* magnifique berger blanc depuis bien longtemps au refuge et resté à l'oubli dans le fond dans un parc...  il a 13 ans 
il n'a qu'un défaut.. il n'aime pas la laisse! mais, celà se comprend, après tant d'années 

Il est maintenant dans un boxe à l'entrée du refuge et voit bien du monde... il est sociable avec ses congénères puisqu'il est actuellement avec 

un vieux compère de 13 ans lui aussi *Omer* le vieux chien de chasse à la moustache toute grise...adorable toutou... .


je vous rappelle que tous les chiens de plus de 10 ans bénéficient de l'opération 30 millions d'amis qui couvre leur frais vétérinaires pour 600 

qu'ils, sont tous au refuge SPA de l'Etang Bleu à VERDUN  dans la Meuse que les covoiturages sont acceptés à la condition qu'une enquète préalable soit faite et que l'accord de la présidente soit donné.
Je vous rappelle aussi : 
 Que vous pouvez avoir tous les renseignements que vous voudrez en téléphonant au 03 29 84 21 54 en demandant "AURELIA" 

n'hésitez pas, nous sommes tous tellement heureux de les voir partir avec leur famille

----------


## esiocnarf

une triste nouvelle pour commencer...  

Oscar s'en est allé samedi..   comme avait prévu les vétos... en quelques minutes.... ce jour là il était allé se promener à la mer, il avait mangé normalement, et soudain, son coeur s'est arrêté à côté de sa maitresse qui a le coeur en miettes.
Oscar a connu tout ce que nous souhaitions, même si ce fut court. Oscar a été choyé et quelqu'un le pleure sincèrement...
Merci Béatrice  

Au refuge ce matin, l'ambiance était bien triste... surtout avec ce froid glacial .. et puis, voir ces pauvres vieux marcher en se dandinant ou en trainant de la patte de froid... se recoucher bien vite...attendre la soupe...
quel crève coeur...  
En ce moment personne ne pense à eux...   c'est bientôt Noêl.

----------


## Daysie433

::   pauvre Oscar il n'aura pas goûté le bonheur longtemps    ::   courage à ceux qui l'ont chouchouté jusqu'au bout et lui ont donné de l'amour   ::

----------


## hitchcock

C'est trop triste

----------


## shoupie

Repose en paix petit loulou. Au moins tes derniers instants ont été entourés de beaucoup d'amour.

Courage à ta famille qui t'aimait tant 

 :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2:

----------


## maruska

pauvre petit Oscar c'est trop triste! et tous ces petits laisser pour compte, on aurait tant aimé qu'ils aient eux aussi une vraie vie! C'est vraiment démoralisant tout çà!

----------


## Lea

Si seulement il avait pu vivre plus longtemps ... mais on le savait condamné, et le maximum a été fait pour lui   :amour3:

----------


## capucine2345

> Oscar s'en est allé samedi..   comme avait prévu les vétos... en quelques minutes.... ce jour là il était allé se promener à la mer, il avait mangé normalement, et soudain, son coeur s'est arrêté à côté de sa maitresse qui a le coeur en miettes.
> Oscar a connu tout ce que nous souhaitions, même si ce fut court. Oscar a été choyé et quelqu'un le pleure sincèrement...
> Merci Béatrice  
> 
> Au refuge ce matin, l'ambiance était bien triste... surtout avec ce froid glacial .. et puis, voir ces pauvres vieux marcher en se dandinant ou en trainant de la patte de froid... se recoucher bien vite...attendre la soupe...
> quel crève coeur...  
> *En ce moment personne ne pense à eux*...   c'est bientôt Noêl.


pas tout à fait d'accord, car ici il y a quelques personnes qui pensent à eux, et aux personnes dévouées qui s'occupent d'eux    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 
Mais je sais bien que cela ne suffit pas   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2: 
Si je pouvais faire tellement plus   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------

> une triste nouvelle pour commencer... 
> 
> Au refuge ce matin, l'ambiance était bien triste... surtout avec ce froid glacial .. et puis, voir ces pauvres vieux marcher en se dandinant ou en trainant de la patte de froid... se recoucher bien vite...attendre la soupe...
> quel crève coeur... 
> En ce moment personne ne pense à eux...  c'est bientôt Noêl.


Moi aussi, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.  
Comme je l'ai écrit et tu as l'air de ne pas l'avoir remarqué, j'ai adopté une chienne âgée de 10 ans. 

Et si c'est à refaire (elle est maintenant très malade), je le referais sans hésiter. Je prendrais de nouveau une chienne âgée et je connais des personnes qui sont comme moi allées dans les refuges adopter des chiens âgés. 

On fait ce que l'on peu, mais je pense à eux.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Serait-il possible d'avoir plus de renseignements sur Omer, surtout s'il s'entend avec les chats et avec tous les autres chiens ?
Merci

----------


## esiocnarf

Omer????? une crème un chien adorable!!!!! avec les chiens et les hmains: 100% ça c'est certain  
on vérifie avec les chats, mais avec ses douleurs... il ne courera pas aussi vite...  
c'est vraiment un très très bon vieux toutout=.
 Si tu veux d'autres renseignements, n'hésite pas à appelr le refuge et si tu es interessée, demande aussi le N° de la présidente qui verra avec toi  
Omer bébéfiie lui ausi de l'opération de 30 millions d'amis

Eglantine et Capucine, "personne ne pense à eux" ... c'est une expression....   ne le prenez pas pour vous  
Je trouvais simplement qu'en ce moment,lil n'y avait pas beaucoup d'intérêt pour eux... et finalement... myri_bonnie vient de me remonter le moral

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne promets rien, l'entente avec les chats est primordiale vu que j'ai un chat de 16 ans qui ne doit pas subir les conséquences d'une adoption éventuelle.
J'attends des nouvelles concernant l'affaire des chats, mais comme il y a aussi un autre vieux chien à la SPA près de chez moi je devrai faire un choix et le cas échéant le choix définitif sera fait par ma chienne Betsy qui n'aime pas tous les chiens (mais en principle avec les mâles pas de problème).
Je précise aussi que je suis en Belgique (environ 80 km de Verdun), je ne sais pas si c'est un problème.

----------


## esiocnarf

je rentre du refuge à l'instant... Omer ne veut pas sortir du boxe, je pense qu'il a froid    je suis allée lui chercher une autre doudoune toute douce et je lui ai mis par dessus.. ça a eu l'air de lui convenir.. il n'a pas bougé,.... juste un petit coup de museau gentil.... 

Je n'ai pas voulu l'ennuyer avec les chats car il faut aller de l'autre côté du refuge et franchement ce soir, il ne voulait pas sortir. 
 Il parait qu'il a bien couru ce matin et qu'il a bien mangé... donc, il n'est pas malade Peut être faisait il tout simplement la sieste...
Promis, dès que possible, on teste avec les chats.

Pour ce qui est des 80 kms il n'y a pas de problème... ce n'est pas le bout du monde... nous serons ravis de faire votre connaissance et vérifier l'entente entre les toutous....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Merci. Alors attendons qu'Omer veuille bien faire son petit tour ches les chats 
Je dois encore préciser que je travaille et que s'il venait chez moi il serait pas mal seul (en compagnie de mes deux chiennes). Je préfère le dire à l'avance car je sais que certains refuges ne confient pas leurs animaux à des personnes qui travaillent. Cela dit mes chiennes ont le libre accès par une trape vers le jardin clôturé et peuvent choisir si elles préfèrent l'herbe ou le canapé   et je consacre chaque minute de mon temps libre à mes animaux.
Pouvez-vous me donner les jours et heures d'ouverture du refuge notamment pour la semaine prochaine en période des Fêtes ?
Encore merci. J'attends les nouvelles et si celles-ci sont bonnes concernant les chats, je cogiterai sur la suite....
Bonne soirée

----------


## jimy

On croise les doigts pour Omer ...

Avez vous d'autres  photos de Hellix, qui est à ses côtés sur la photo ? on ne le voit pas bien je trouve. Pourquoi est-il écrit qu'il était resté à l'oubli au fond d'un parc ?

Est-ce que a chienne Poupette (noire avec queue en panache) est à l'adoption ? depuis quand est elle là ? je ne suis pas sûr de l'avoir vue sur le post, quelle est son histoire ? son caractère. Merci.

----------


## esiocnarf

je vais répondre dans l'ordre le mieux que je peux... n'hésitez pas à me redemander si j'ai oublié ou si ce n'est pas clair   

Pour *Omer*, le refuge est ouvert tous les jours y compris Noêl et NA... de 14heures à 16h30 (horaires d'hiver) pour les adoptions, mais

Si un futur adoptant se déplace, pour une visite ou une adoption sure, il lui suffit de téléphoner au  03 29 84 21 54 les portes lui seront largement ouvertes à partir de 9 heures le matin.
 le soir, les trappes sont fermées afin de mettre le chauffage dès 16h30, la nuit venant  vers 17 heures.

Pour répondre à Jimmy : 

Je vais regarder dans mes photos si j'en ai d'autres d'Hélix, sinon, je t'en refairai, promis! .
*Hélix* est resté (comme de nombreux autres) dans les parcs extérieurs depuis de nombreuses années, d'une part car il y avait beaucoup trop de pensionnaires, mais aussi parce que l'ancienne présidente l'exigeait comme ça..  . C'est pourtant un chien très sociable .. de plus il est très beau... mais au fond du parc, les visiteurs vont rarement car c'est souvent boueux pour aller jusque là.

*Poupe*tte la petite chienne noire est un peu caractérielle, je veux dire qu'elle montre les dents derrière la grille. Une fois dehors, ce n'est plus la même... elle est caline à souhait
Je crois me rappeler que c'est suite au décès de sa maîtresse qu'elle est là.. je redemande pour en être bien certaine.   à moins que GOUPIL puisse vous en dire plus sur le post. 
Nous préfèrerions une famille calme et sans petits enfants pour éviter le retour... des fois qu'elle les pince!! les petites vieilles, des fois, c'est pas commode....  

on teste dès que possible notre vieil Omer... pourvu que....   il ne regarde pas les chats...

----------


## esiocnarf

voici d'autres photos d'Hélix prises le même jour, mais, je peux en refaire à l'extérieur du boxe... 
il doit y avoir du Nordique... il a un très beau poi et aime le froid....

----------


## esiocnarf

et puis, miry bonnie 

 j'ai oublié de te répondre concernant les adoptants qui travaillent.... 
Je ne pense pas que la présidente soit contre le fait de faire adopter un animal a une personne qui travaille... surtout pour un vieux toutou...de plus il aurait de la compagnie... 

 Hélix n'a pas besoin de grand chose à part de chaleur, de caresses et de compagnie ...il a juste besoin de retrouver une famille, en somme.  

j'essaierai de voir pour les chats demain....

----------


## esiocnarf

revoici aussi quelques photos de Poupette qui est une toute petite chienne. un peu grassouillette donc elle doit bien peser 7/8 kgs... , mais elle n'est pas grande du tout!

elle a un poil superbe et une queue en panache.

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de parler avec GOUPIL... elle me dit que TRISSE ne va pas bien du tout. Il a perdu plusieurs kgs.... il ne se plait plus du tout.. 
On lui a mis une petite femelle... mais, il déprime tout de même.... 
Le véto qui était tout à l'heure au refuge a recommandé de le laisser au chaud mais il a surtout dit qu'il était dépressif...  que le mieux serait de sortir... comment faire???? 

Trisse est très beau... avec une tête de jeune chien... 
il n'aime pas les mâles, mais s'entend très bien avec les filles.... 
je remets une photo de Trisse prise cet été dès fois que....  



et dans son boxe    l'est pas beau????

----------


## esiocnarf

je suis allée au refuge ... J'ai même fait des vidéos... heureusement il y en a une potable!!!
Je suis en train d'apprendre à les copier sur You tube pour la transférer...  vous ne verrez qu'Omer, car Hélix était parti de l'autre côté.. et quand j'ai voulu en refaire une avec lui... c'était loupé.... 

voici donc la vidéo d'Omer dans la neige.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13ow5dY1EB8

le test chat sera fait demain matin avec Aurelia et Irène....

----------


## esiocnarf

et quelques photos.... 


et Hélix....

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de retrouver la vidéo avec Hélix 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=418XRxs3Rdw

Serge dit "ne le caressez pas trop... " c'était un visiteur... donc, on fait toujours attention  mais c'est vrai qu'il n'aime pas trop être manipulé.. il n'a pas l'habitude!

----------


## esiocnarf

bon, et bien voilà une vidéo d'Omer que nous avons testé... 
On ne peut pas le faire rentrer dans la chatterie.. il y a environ 50 chats.. on est donc devant et les chats viennent lui dire bonjour... regardez.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtAxLTSpZ58

ça ne l'interesse pas plus que ça.....il les regarde... puis il est parti dans l'autre sens...

----------


## capucine2345

Quelle bonne pâte ce OMER   :amour:   ::  

Il regarde les chats et remue la queue, plutôt de très très bonne augure ce comportement    ::

----------

> est ce que vous avez besoin de couvertures ou autres choses pour vos petits vieux ? ( si je pouvais je vous enverrais des adoptants bien sûr  )
> 
> si vous avez besoin je vais voir sur notre forum à faire un appel à l'envoi !

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Betel de penser à nos petits vieux... Tout ce qui peut adoucir leur vie est bienvenu....   ce sont eux qui souffrent le plus avec ce froid.

----------


## Gaston

J'ai adopté l'an passé un chien sur rescue de 8 ans, et donc aujourd'hui il a 9 ans passé.

C'est vrai que les séniors n'ont que des qualités:

Pas d'éducation sur la propreté, le pipi/caca des chiots qui peut durer plusieurs mois (sauf les premiers temps eux qui ont oublié de se retenir étant toujours dans un box et non dans une maison, mais celà vient très vite)
Pas de grosses bétises, ils sont pour la plupart très calme dans la maison (car dehors ils gardent une certaine énergie)
Il sont reconnaissant envers vous, surtout ceux qui ont connu des années de refuge, ils sont même souvent pot de colle. Combien de fois j'ai entendu dire "on dirait qu'il sait, qu'il est reconnaissant envers nous de l'avoir sorti"

La chaleur d'un foyer, une bonne gamelle et pleins de caresses et de calins c'est le bonheur assuré pour eux mais également pour nous.

Pleins de caresses et de bisous à tous les petits vieux de tous les refuges présent sur ce forum.

Un joyeux Noël pour eux et pour tout les bénévoles qui prennent sur leur temps pour leurs apporter un petit peu de réconfort

----------


## tiky

depuis 17 ans je suis en famille d'accueil pour des chiens en fin de vie et croyez-moi qu'ils sont heureux chez moi, canapés, fauteuils grand confort à la maison  dans la chaleur HUMAINE

----------


## momo

Esiocnarf,peux tu me donner l adresse du refuge STP?
Je vais envoyer un petit colis de noel pour les loulous!
Y a t il des minous ou pas?

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci à vous tous pour vos encouragements....    

 Refuge SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE sur MEUSE

merci d'avance

----------


## esiocnarf

ce matin j'avais un message de Coco dans ma boite mail  




> Je te mets un lien fort intéressant et plein de vérités sur les vieux chiens, vivre avec et les accompagner au dernier voyage. Faire son deuil...


avec ce lien : 

http://chiens.annoncesetanimaux.com/moteur.php?page=82id_article=449

----------


## flo-12

Je viens de lire l'article donné ci- dessus qui est tres bien. Je rajouterai juste que pour les accompagner dans leur dernier voyage, si l'euthasie est nécessaire, il faut bien insister au pres de certains véto pour pratiquer l'anesthésie préalable car beaucoup ne l'a juge pas nécessaire, ce qui me choque terriblement. J'ai d'ailleurs eu une tres mauvaise expérience à ce sujet.

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous voici le 2 janvier. Tout le monde a passé le réveillon au refuge...  

je suis passée tout à l'heure pour leur souhaiter la bonne année.. et leur promettre de tout faire pour leur trouver une famille. 

Nous attendons donc nos deux paquets afin de vous faire profiter des cadeaux.... donc à très bientôt... 
les manteaux arriveront ils à temps??? il fait un froid de ch***    c'est le cas de le dire!

----------


## Nounette

Est-il possible d'avoir plus d'infos sur Poupette ? notamment confirmation de son entente avec ses congénères mâles et femelles, et surtout avec les chats et les enfants   :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

Poupette est sociable avec tous les poilus et les humains si...   ils lui plaisent.. sinon, elle retrousse les babines!!!! 
elle n'a jamais rien fait... ni pincé... mais.... disons qu'elle est spéciale...  
 nous préfèrerions une famille sans petits enfants...

----------


## esiocnarf

ça y est!!!! le colis a été livré ce matin à la SPA directement!!!
 Après maintes démarches, appels téléphoniques... la présidente a enfin pu exiger de faire livrer le colis à la bonne adresse... en effet celui ci avait été "cherché" à la poste par une personne qui aurait reçu l'avis ... à la salle polyvalente de Thierville.....donc un peu plus loin....  

Donc, vers 14 heures, je vais au refuge, voir dans quel état est le colis;....  et bien entendu, vous aurez droit à votre défilé de mode et distribution de gâteries...
 ce sera bien mérité!!!
 MERCI à vous de votre patience...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ouf, enfin ... Je vous avoue que ça m'allait loin parce qu'il y a un manteau rouge qui a appartenu à mon vieux Nougat qui m'a quitté à l'âge de plus de 16 ans et qui a porté ce manteau à la fin de sa vie. Je voulais le garder en souvenir et puis je me suis dit qu'il pouvait mieux vous servir. S'il s'était perdu dans la nature ça m'aurait attristée.
Alors maintenant on attend le défilé et bien sûr des nouvelles des deux adoptés Junior et Leyla. Bon WE

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien voilà ... j'ai posé la couverture polaire dans le fond du panier... entre nous...   c'est ce qui lui a fait le plus plaisir!!!!!!

le manteau... il n'en voulait pas trop    méfiant, le loulou.... ,  il voulait retouner vite sur sa nouvelle couche... il l'a reniflée, il était vraiment HEUREUX!!!!! il est littéralement tombé dessus!!!  

pour les autres manteaux, je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire des essais avec d'autres chiens, car ce sont de très grandes tailles et aujourd'hui se pressaient de nombreux visiteurs... et oui, belle journée d'adoption!!!! et j'avais promis de faire la distribution.... 

je vous ai fait une vidéo avec les photos, et les chats...  ce sera plus commode pour voir la joie de nos petits pour leur gateaux et jouets!!  en voici une, j'en prépare une autre... car c'est un peu long à charger
http://www.youtube.com/user/esiocnar.../0/IUvOaT-uxtA

----------


## esiocnarf

la suite.... Oasis 12 ans,  notre dernière recrue, x montagne des pyrennées qui n'a connu que l'enclos, découvre la baballe!!!
http://www.youtube.com/user/esiocnar.../0/IUvOaT-uxtA

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous avons récupérés il y a quelques jours un tout petit coeur d'au moins 10 ans..... trouvé et pas réclamé... il était dans un état  et dégageait une odeur.....  bref, je n'en rajoute pas!!
nous l'avons baptisé ZABOU, il est encore bien en forme malgré la vie qu'il a du avoir...je vous raconte..... 
il a un oeil crevé depuis plusieures années... des dents pourries (les molaires...  une petite otite, et pour achever un souffle au coeur.... et bien, croyez moi, ça ne lui enlève pas son énergie!!! 

il a été lavé et toiletté façon esioçnarf...  car, franchement, c'était irrespirable!
il attend avec impatience une famille,vous pensez bien! il pèse à peine 4 kgs... c'est un caniche toy 

le voici avant : 


et après....   et oui, j'ai fait ça tout à l'heure avant d'aller chez le véto!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

devinez????? 

ZABOU est réservé à l'adoption!!!!!  j'attends confirmation!!!

----------


## momo

Il est trop mignon le petit ZABOU 
Et POUPETTE,personne pour elle?
Une nouvelle petite photo de la miss?

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est bien vrai que notre Poupette est un peu oubliée.....    elle serait si contente elle aussi...

----------


## snoopygirl37fr

Bonjour Françoise,

je crois vous connaître d'un autre forum (schnauzer je crois) et je vous félicite pour tout ce que vous faites..
nous avions déjà 4 chiens quand nous avons enfin franchi le pas d'adopter un "senior" de 8ans, deux semaines avant Noël
il s'appelle Crunch s'est un croisé boxer x saint bernard et a été trouvé sur la voix publique (et jamais réclamée par ses propriétaires)
si c'était à refaire on l'aurait refait sans hésitation et depuis longtemps
c'est un chien calme, adorable qui cherche juste un endroit ou se poser confortablement et à avoir de la tendresse.. il ne saute pas sur les gens (comme nos jeunots pour faire la fête) il se promène sans laisse et revient au rappel.. il est tout bonnement parfait.. je ne connais pas son passé mais je me demande pourquoi il a été abandonné tellement il n'a aucun défaut

alors voilà, je souhaitais donner mon témoignage sur les seniors, car malheureusement nous ne pouvons pas tous les adopter..  mais pour sûr, notre prochain sera un senior aussi.. ils nous rendent au centuple l'amour que nous leurs donnons

----------


## bilka

Quel âge a Poupette? et quelle taille (poids) ?

----------


## oro

Elle a 10 ans,taille petite +-35cm.

----------


## tatmikina

35 cm!
elle est pas bien grande!

ça doit pas prendre beaucoup de place une petite poupette comme ça!!
d'autres photos!

elle se comporte comment? c'est quoi son histoire?
ce serait bien de lui faire un pti post rien qu'à elle!!

----------


## esiocnarf

Poupette a son petit caractère... elle n'aime pas qu'on l'embête quand  elle roupille ....    na!
sinon elle est facile, gourmande  et serait une compagne idéale d'une famille sans petits enfants qui voudraient la triturer....   .

Elle est avec d'autres chiens, Wika, le petit que personne ne regarde... et un grand xberger avec qui elle s'entend très bien.

----------


## tatmikina

moi je le regarde Wika!...   ::  
mais tu dis qu'il est farouche...est-ce qu'il est habitué à être au refuge?

wika et poupette chercheraient des familles je suppose... pas des FA?... vu leur âge.


bravo encore pour ce post que je vais suivre attentivement.
 ::  

ai recueilli un très vieux papy chat, et je me dis que les vieux... c'est ceux qui ont souffert le plus longtemps!!!     ::

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, petit Wika est farouche... il faut un peu le forcer mais une fois en confiance, c'est un bon petit chien qui a tout à apprendre... 

Il connait très peu la laisse, c'est ce qu'on appelle un pauvre petit  chien....    qui ne plait pas car il ne vient jamais lorsque quelqu'un se présente... il se sauve vite dans un autre coin!!
je suis sure qu'au bout d'une journée ou deux, ce serait gagné... il n'attend que ça qu'on s'occupe de lui.... 
 Poupette , elle n'est pas comme celà!! elle fairait même un peu trop sa maligne!!!  

Tous les deux ne sont pas bien grands, et pourtant... ils sont toujours là....

----------


## bilka

Nous avons des petits enfants donc pour la poupette pas possible.

Up Up pour la chérie

----------


## chiro

et pour HELIX qu'en est il ??? merci

----------


## esiocnarf

Hellix et comme Omer... dans le même boxe,    Omer dans son panier avec son nouveau tapis et lui toujours dehors.... à attendre... 
Hellix est un nordique, il ne se laisse pas manipuler comme un jouet, il est indépendant et aimerait sans doute pouvoir se défouler.. il est encore bien énergique....
Omer lui, aimerait juste un panier au chaud...il est tranquile  et gourmand comme un petit vieux....   je suis certaine qu'il ne tiendra pas beaucoup de place.

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est bizarre  que personne ne s'intéresse à Omer, car hormis son âge il semble être un des plus faciles de vos vieillards. Ah si je ne travaillais pas, il serait déjà chez moi Omer... Je suis contente qu'il aime sa couverture, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens d'amener Omer en urgence chez le véto ... invagination surement.... il gonfflait à vue d'oeil... il est en soin... on attend.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh non, j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave. A son âge tout est à prendre au sérieux. Quand aurez-vous de ses nouvelles ?
Brave bonhomme je pense très fort à lui.

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est très grâve, c'est un boyaux qui se retourne...c'est une très grosse opération si les 1ers soins ne fonctionnent pas...  je ne sais pas si nous allons le sauver....

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est affreux. J'espère que c'est moins grave qu'il n'y parait.
Si en dehors de son grand âge, l'opération posait un problème financier, je peux participer.
Je suis très triste; j'ai été vraiment très prêt de venir le voir (chercher) et sans l'avoir rencontré je me suis attachée à lui...
J'espère que les prochaines nouvelles seront meilleures ....

----------


## esiocnarf

dernières nouvelles, Omer s'accroche!!!  le coeur est bon, donc on tente l'opération,  (800 tarif SPA) 
Omer a le droit de vivre, il a tant attendu au fond du parc...       on aura des nouvelles vers 20 heures

si vous voulez nous aider, vous pouvez envoyer un petit don à notre refuge en mettant bien que c'est pour Omer  ça soulagera un peu les finances

----------


## myri_bonnie

Normalement après une journée entière devant le PC, je n'en veux plus le soir, mais là je suis venue aux nouvelles d'Omer. Toujours rien ?

----------


## esiocnarf

j'attends aussi....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je vous ai envoyé un E-mail pour la question financière.
J'espère qu'il y aura encore de bonnes nouvlles ce soir, sinon pour moi ce sera demain matin, car j'ai encore plusieurs poilus qui attendent leur esclave. J'y crois, il va s'en sortir le bonhomme, c'est obligé...

----------


## hitchcock

Je me précipite aux nouvelles...Alors il est opéré en ce moment? C'est un truc lourd....et la convalescence dot être un peu délicate...Il faudrait peut-être lancer sans attendre un appel aux dons? et lui chercher "une nounou"?

----------


## esiocnarf

les nouvelles : 

il avait une torsion de la rate qui était nécrosée (sans doute d'avant) qui a provoqué une torsion de l'estomac
donc ablation de la rate, et agraphage de l'estomac 
l'opération s'est terminée il y a 1/2 heure.... 

pronostic réservé 8 jours  

oui, il faudrait nous aider un peu... je pense qu'on en aura besoin... mais il y a tellement de posts pour les dons en ce moment   heureusement, Myri bonnie a commencé..   et ma foi, si ????? 


quant à la nounou... ce serait le bonheur....

----------

vous connaissez cani nursing ? ils prennent en charge les convlaescents et malades en FA

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, nous connaissons Béatrice...elle n'a pas de place en ce moment, puisque nous faisons FA pour elle....

----------

ok !!!

j'espère que ce petit loulou va s'accrocher , vous lui ferez plein de caresses pour moi !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne sais pas quoi penser de cette nouvelle   , ils vont être longs ces 8 jours. Reste-t-il tout ce temps-là en clinique ?
Je connais une chienne qui a subi la même opération et qui s'en est parfaitement remise, mais elle était plus jeune.

Pour les finances, je m'y mets dès que j'ai le n° et je reviendrai régulièrement aux nouvelles.

Là-dessus je vais couper mon PC qui restait allumé juste pour suivre l'évolution.
A demain

----------


## Chinooka

Oh m***, pauvre petit Omer 

Françoise, tu ne ferais pas un post pour un appel aux dons ? J'enverrai un petit quelque chose pour l'opération mais pas avant la semaine prochaine.

Accroche-toi Omer

----------


## esiocnarf

merci Régine... je vais attendre demain matin, car j'emmène une fifille à la stérilisation.. 
je faira un post lorsque je saurai comment il va... d'accord??? 
c'est sure, on va avoir besoin d'aide.... 

si vous l'aviez vu dans ma voiture lorsque je l'ai emmenené chez le véto....    il était gonfflé comme un ballon 

dire qu'à quelques heures près, on ne l'aurait pas vu... je partais juste du refuge....lui qui n'a rien connu d'autre que la chaine au bout d'un parc.. il serait parti dans des souffrances terribles et tout seul.... 
on ne pouvait pas le laisser partir comme ça, ç'aurait été trop injuste.. il fallait essayer. 
 Evidemment, lorsqu'il va revenir ça ne va pas être facile, mais il ira dans le bureau quelque temps au chaud et où  il pourra être surveillé.

----------


## Chinooka

> si vous l'aviez vu dans ma voiture lorsque je l'ai emmenené chez le véto....  il était gonfflé comme un ballon


J'imagine, Igloo a fait deux dilatations d'estomac, c'est très impressionnant.

Un ange devait veiller sur lui parce que s'il avait fait sa torsion alors qu'il était seul, oui ça aurait été horrible pour lui    Ce petit coeur n'avait vraiment pas besoin de ça

----------


## MARTINE83

omer..

----------


## hitchcock

Le chien gonflé comme un ballon me rappelle de tristes souvenirs    ::  
Chinooka a raison...si cela s'était produit la nuit, le pauvre serait parti, et dans d'horribles souffrances, il faut espérer qu'Omer aura aussi son ange gardien pour la convalescence.
Esio...je suis raide avec tous les frais de Maya, mais au point où j'en suis...je vais envoyer une mini aide...et oui, fais un post!
Ah si je pouvais le prendre, mais je ne suis pas seule à décider    ::

----------


## Kanyne

je me joins aux participations financières, ça partira samedi matin, avec un paquet en complément 

Omer va s'accrocher, il a enfin trouvé du bonheur, du respect, de la bienveillance et de l'affection, des repères réconfortants, des choses qui n'ont pas de prix pour un vieux loulou comme lui, il faut qu'il s'accroche pour profiter encore de la vie comme il a pu le faire depuis toutes ces semaines ; si ça n'est pas encore son heure il continuera à être bichonné et pourra retrouver les repères réconfortants qui lui donnent là-bas un quotidien autrement meilleur que ce qu'il a connu depuis bien longtemps ; j'ai pensé encore plus fort à lui depuis ces dernières heures, je reste confiante, si son coeur tient la route il va pouvoir s'en remettre doucement mais sûrement pour encore un bout de chemin 

chacun des prochains jours devrait l'amener vers une convalo prometteuse d'encore plein de bons moments, je vais les compter, l'un après l'autre...

----------


## GOUPIL

Je suis sur que notre cher Omer sent toutes les ondes positives que nous lui envoyons.  

Ce soir, la véto me disait : "il a ouvert brièvement les yeux, regardé autour de lui, a pousser un gros soupir avant de se rendormir profondément". 

Nous allons le voir demain à la première heure afin de lui montrer que nous sommes là et qu'il doit s'accrocher car nous l'aimons très très fort  ce bon vieux loup.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Comme on dit "le sommeil est réparateur", c'est le mieux qu'il puisse faire pour le moment le vieux bonhomme et ensuite retrouver l'appétit pour se remettre sur pieds.
Bravo pour ce que vous faites pour vos petits vieux et pour avoir choisi l'option opération plutôt que "l'autre". 
J'attends les (bonnes) nouvelles.

----------


## esiocnarf

les dernières nouvelles
 je rentre de chez le véto ou j'ai pu voir Omer dans sa cage. Il m'a reconnue et a essayé de venir vers moi. 
Je lui ai parlé, il a l'air calme, et assez étonné de voir autant de gens autour de lui....

Il a passé la nuit, il est solide notre bonhomme...y a pas de raison que ça ne continue pas...  

Merci à tous de vous proposer d'aider le refuge  
en accord avec GOUPIL, je vais faire un post d'appel aux dons, car la facture va sans doute être salée!
je mettrai le lien sur ce post .

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bravo Omer, tu es un battant. Maintenant laisse-toi chouchouter.
Comme je suis contente de ces nouvelles, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.

Si vous mettez les coordonnées pour l'aide financière n'oubliez pas pour moi de les mettre en format international (IBAN/BIC) ou de me les envoyer.

Je vais pouvoir me mettre au boulot avec l'esprit un peu plus tranquille. A plus tard.

----------


## Gaston

Pour moi aussi, les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe mais je vous enverrais un petit quelque chose.

Un petit don + un petit + un petit + ........ = une somme
Une somme + une autre + une autre + ......= une vie sauvée 

 =   UNE MONTAGNE D'AMOUR POUR NOS POILUS 

Pleins de    à Omer

----------


## Chinooka

Allez Omer, accroche-toi : on est tous derrière toi  

Moi aussi, j'ai besoin des codes BIC et IBAN

----------


## esiocnarf

je vous donne tout ça dès que possible...
 une très grosse urgence de matin pour GOUPIL qui est sur la route pour un retrait ... on ne sait pas encore trop combien et quoi...  animaux chiens, chats affamés, maître hospitalisé... si j'ai bien compris en pleine cambrousse au fin fond de la Meuse.... 

je fairia le post d'appels au dons dès que je peux et que j'ai les infos pour les codes IBAN etc.....

----------


## chiro

je suis bien contente que le petit OMER aille mieux grosses caresse a lui

----------


## esiocnarf

je vous donnerai des nouvelles d'Omer demain car aujourdhui fut une journée mouvementée..et je n'ai pas pu retourner chez le véto, nous sommes rentrées trop tard!

j'ai du aller aider GOUPIL à ce fameux retrait... de devinez quoi????
d'oiseaux!! 

plus 1 vieille chienne x border, quelques chats et une centaine(?) d'oiseaux : perroquets, grandes perruches, serins, colibris, des petits canards, des faisans etc.. tout celà vivait au milieu d'immondices ignobles... d'une puanteur à couper le souffle dans un cafarnaum épouvantable!! 
Beaucoup étaient déjà morts... 
Le monsieur est un personnage comme on en rencontre quelquefois dans les campagnes... irrascible, ne laissant personne entrer chez lui... il a été hospitalisé et n'en sortira surement pas... 

voici la cuisine 

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...022&u=11679364
à l'arrière dans la pièce impossible d'ouvrir la porte tout est jeté entassé, vêtements, chaises, télés bouquins... etc! 

pour accéder aux oiseaux, il fallait passer dans un garage ou le monsieur faisait ses besoins à même le sol.... et jetait se ordures... les oiseaux étaient dans un grenier où il fallait monter par une échelle de meunier dans des cages d'une saleté repoussante, plus d'eau et plus rien à manger ... j'étais tellement estomaquée que je n'ai même pas eu le réflexe de photographier cette horreur!

ce soir ils seront au propre chez un bénévole c
GOUPIL a commandé des volières pour mettre tout ce beau monde... nous avons récupéré 2 cages aussi chez casch converter.

à cette heure, GOUPIL est encore à les installer ... 

rude journée, car demain, ...
Junior et Leyla s'en vont aussi... ils vont rejoindre leur famille et c'est... encore GOUPIL qui les covoiture jusque Forbach .... où ils seront récupérés!!
Demain matin, Oro vient chercher le petit Zabou ..... 

heureusement qu'on a aussi ces magnifiques adoptions.... ça aide énormément!! et c'est grâce à vous, grâce à rescue

----------


## jimy

...quelle misère !!. c'est effrayant...

----------


## chiro

c'est vraiment   horrible les gens comme ca qui laisse des animaux sans soins et sans sans occuper .ca me fait mal au coeur pour toutes ces betes

----------


## maruska

quel cauchemar!

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vraiment le Moyen-Âge dans certaines régions... (en Belgique aussi, je vous rassure  ), ça fait penser au sauvetage de Tania et Malin chez le pépé qui a des chiens en mauvais état   Quelle misère animale mais aussi humaine : je ne comprends pas comment personne n'intervient même au niveau humain !!!!!!!!!!!!! On vit de plus en plus dans un monde horrible d'égoïsme intégral  

Françoise, sur ce topic tu trouveras des amoureux des oiseaux qui pourront certainement vous donner des conseils :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/general...ge-t266204.htm

La S.P.A. de Verdun est fort sollicitée en ce moment  Une bonne S.P.A. comme elle doit être aidée

----------


## esiocnarf

beaucoup de chagrin ce matin.... 
 je suis passée chez le véto pour reprendre nos stérilisés et... j'ai vu notre Omer qui se laisse partir.. c'est fini...  Martine est partie à son chevet aussi. 
il ne passera pas la journée...    c'était trop lourd...aurions nous du essayer????? 


je viens de rentrer à l'instant car le petit Zabou est parti avec sa FA... j'ai pris quelques phitos, mais je n'ai pas le coeur de les mettre tout de suite.. vous me comprendrez, je pense.... 

 de toute façon, j'essaie d'y retourner tout à l'heure pour le départ  de Junior et Leyla, je refairai des photos et je mettrai tout ensemble

----------


## Chinooka

Courage à vous tous au refuge qui prenez tellement bien soin de vos protégés, qui êtes tellement humains avec tous ces malheureux qui ont eu trop de malchance dans leur vie. Je suis de tout coeur avec vous et ce ne sont pas de vaines paroles

----------


## Laurellange

*Bonjour à toutes,

Je viens de parcourir l'intégralité de ce post, et j'y lis de superbes histoires, j'y lis aussi des choses qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'adoption de ces petits vieux, et c'est bien dommage pour la lisibilité, et doit décourager plus d'un potentiel adoptant.

Nous allons donc diviser ce sujet en deux : une partie pour les loulous déjà adoptés

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... 268351.htm

et une partie pour les loulous encore à l'adoption (celui-ci même donc)

En vous remerciant par avance de votre compréhension,

Laurellange pour la modération*

----------


## hitchcock

consternée pour Omer..vraiment tout le monde pleure, on y croyait le coeur devait tenir, et cette nouvelle est déchirante..
Courage à Martine et Esio..ne le laissez pas seul pour partir, parlez-lui, faites-lui de doux câlins     ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh non, ce n'est pas vrai. Je ne le crois pas, pas Omer.... J'espérais vraiment qu'il allait s'en sortir, je voulais venir lui rendre visite prochainement. Pauvre vieux bonhomme. Merci pour être auprès de lui.

----------


## esiocnarf

Voilà... Omer est parti...   il n'était pas tout seul nous lui avons dit combien nous l'aimions tous, vous, nous....    il était au bout...  

Merci d'avance à ceux qui nous aideront à payer la facture... nous allons en avoir grand besoin!!! 
je ne fairai pas de post pour les dons, puisqu'il n'est plus... mais si vous voulez envoyer un petit quelque chose, voudriez vous  envoyer votre don  au refuge en mentionnant bien au dos "pour OMER"...  pour le code IBAN, GOUPIL l'enverra dès qu'elle en aura le temps à ceux qui en ont fait ou qui en fairont la demande. 

je rappelle l'adresse du refuge
 SPA de l'Etang Blau
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE 

Adieu   Omer, tu laisses un grand vide.

----------


## chiro

pauvre OMER tu es partie loin de la souffrance adieu petit bonhomme et merci a tous les bénévoles qui t'ont aidé dans tes derniers instants

----------


## mariane

Pauvre pépère ! J'en ai les larmes aux yeux de lire cette très triste nouvelle. Merci à vous de l'avoir accompagné jusqu'à son dernier soupir. Grâce à vous, il est parti entouré d'amour même s'il n'avait pas encore eu la chance de trouver un nouveau foyer. Ce vieux toutou me touchait beaucoup et, bien que je ne le connaissais que par l'intermédiaire de ce post, son départ me fait de la peine. Je suis de tout coeur avec vous qui l'aimiez tant.
Adieu Omer   
J'espère que le Paradis existe et que tu l'as rejoint. Reposes en paix maintenant  

(Je vous apporterai ma petite contribution quand je viendrai au refuge)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quel crève-coeur.
Dès que j'aurai votre n° de compte je participerai. Surtout ne regrettez pas votre tentative, si vous ne l'aviez pas fait vous vous en seriez voulu (j'ai vécu la même expérience avec un chat).

Je suis vraiment très triste. Je me suis inscrite sur ce forum uniquement pour votre sujet, là j'y ai vu Omer et j'ai craqué pour lui.

Merci pour votre dévouement et pour avoir été à ses côtés dans ses derniers instants.
Amitiés

----------


## esiocnarf

et puisque qu'hier nous avons récupéré une toute vieille chienne lors de notre intervention chez le vieux monsieur, je vous présente notre dernière arrivée, d'une douceur infinie... adorable   . 
Il parait qu'elle est très âgée (on nous a dit 16 ans...mais, ça nous parait un peu beaucoup...   ) qu'il la fichait toujours dehors.... qu'elle se faisait pas mal houspiller aussi... 

aujourd'hui elle est très fatiguée, la journée d'hier a été très éprouvante pour elle... et surement très perturbante.
de plus, ça fait beaucoup de bruit au refuge... 

Elle est avec Lasko un grand gigolo xbeauceron, tout ravi d'avoir une compagnie féminine... quoiqu'elle le regarde bien peu... 
c'est une xborder collie, je suppose, je ne connais pas encore son nom et le personnel ne s'en rappelait pas tout à l'heure...
la voici couchée dans son boxe... sur une bonne couverture propre... 




comme pour tous nos vieux, nous cherchons un adoptant ou une FA définitive ....

----------


## hitchcock

Les filles de Verdun, on sait bien que même quand une intervention chirurgicale n'a pas d'issue positive, il faut régler la facture quand même (il en va des poilus comme des humains), et ne soyez pas gênées de demander de l'aide..Les personnes qui ont suivi ce post n'auraient jamais refusé que quelque chose soit tenté, hélas Omer n'a pas survécu, mais on peut considérer que cette dette au véto...manquera pour aider ceux qui sont encore là.alors on va vous aider...
J'envoie 20 euros en chèque à 
SPA de l'Etang Blau
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE 

en marquant sur un post-it: "pour les copains d'Omer"

----------


## esiocnarf

MERCIIIII mes amies

----------


## bilka

Je suis vraiment très triste pour Homer, je suis sure qu'il y aura beaucoup de petits loulous pour l'accueillir au paradis des animaux 

Et la nouvelle venue ??? très âgée je vois et quel regard.

----------


## teuleu

je t'enverrai 20 euros la semaine prochaine pour : "les copains d'omer"

----------


## hitchcock

J'ai fait une petite erreur sur l'adresse, il faut lire
SPA de l'Etang BLEU

----------


## Kanyne

un grand merci d'avoir accompagné Omer jusqu'au bout et de lui avoir donné une heureuse fin de vie

 ça a été trop lourd tout ça mais c'est vrai qu'il fallait tenter, on ne sait jamais ce que la vie réserve à ceux qui l'aiment et s'y accrochent ; il a bien vécu chez vous, il a été aimé, il l'a senti et ça a dû lui faire beaucoup de bien...
il a trouvé auprès de votre équipe et de son compagnon de l'Etang le respect, l'affection, les jeux et les attentions qui lui revenaient, ça n'a pas de prix 

 maintenant que tu en as rejoint tant d'autres, reposes-en paix cher Omer, il faut être content de ce que tu as été regardé et aimé comme tu étais, tu n'as pas fini seul comme un con au milieu de nulle part et je retiens entre autres pour toujours les joies que j'ai eues de te savoir en sécurité et bien entouré pour appréhender ta dernière ligne droite

à distance tu me laisses un grand vide mais il se remplit du réconfort de savoir que ceux qui t'ont regardé et moi-même n'avons pas été mirauds... 
un gros wouf, potes pour toujours,
une copine 

--------------------
 j'espère que financièrement la dépense générée sera vite couverte par suffisamment de participants ; ça serait chouette que le refuge soit bien aidé ; des p'tits retours d'ascenseur seraient les bienvenus ; merci.

----------


## capucine2345

Je suis ce post depuis bien longtemps, moi aussi fan des "" vieux toutous"" qui ne présentent que "" des avantages "" et cet amour débordant   :amour:   ::  

Suis profondémént triste pour *OMER*  ::    je lui souhaite repox et séreinité là où il se trouve    ::  

Malheureusement le combat continue, je suis de tout coeur avec vous, ferai mon possible pour vous aider ( une adoption serait l'idéale   :hein2:   qui sait   :hein:  :hein:   )............

A ce jour ma famille est déjà bien conséquente et il faut savoir être raisonnable pour le bien être de mes 4 pattes, et puis je me suis également bien engagée avec TATMIKINA qui fait tou son possible pour sauver ces pauvres chiens qui crèvent ou qu'on assassinent ( pas d'autres mots   :demon:  ) en SERBIE    ::   ::  
Enfin, le refuge de MOREE près de chez moi et très présent sur RESCUE est très engagé également dans la PA donc lorsque je peux je l'aide aussi ( déjà 2 adoption là bas !! )

Courage à cette belle équipe, je suis de tout coeur avec vous et ça fait du bien de savoir qu'on est pas la seule " cinglée " à avoir cet amour débordant pour tous ces poilus et plumeux    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Ma lettre est à la poste..avant qu'il ne reneige en Normandie   :ange2:

----------


## Chinooka

Mon enveloppe est partie cet après-midi, en principe elle arrivera au refuge mercredi ou jeudi

----------


## esiocnarf

un grand merci à vous!!! 

 je commence la récap : 
* Oro* qui nous a déposé 100 qu'elle a collecté... 

dès réception,  GOUPIL et moi on vous mettra les dons reçus....

----------


## momo

Trop triste pour toi petit OMER

----------


## chiro

pas de nouvelles d'HELIX pas d'adoptant pour lui ??

----------


## esiocnarf

non.. pas beaucoup d'adoption ou de visite ces jours ci... fait trop m  oche
 j'étais absente plusieurs jours, et je vois que tout le monde est là.. sous la neige.. au froid...  

Pour la récap des dons... il faut attendre que la Poste fasse le transfert chez la présidente... hier encore rien... mais ne vous inquiètez pas, la Poste... c'est long pour les transferts!  
Goupil me dira dès qu'elle a reçu les dons pour l'opération d'Omer.

pensez à eux.. il fait très froid.....

----------


## tatmikina

combien attendent une famille?...

----------


## esiocnarf

en ce moment le refuge est quasiment complet!!! il y a bien entendu beaucoup de grands et vieux...   ceux justement que personne ne regarde... et que les gens abandonnent... 
rien que sur ce post, je te fairai le décompte, mais, ils n'y sont pas tous...  

Je tiens à remercier Suzana qui vient de faire parvenir un colis de la Redoute avec des couvertures polaires pour nos titis...  ce n'est pas du luxe, je vous assure   

MERCI Suzana...

----------


## esiocnarf

je vais faire une récap simplement leur photos des pauvres vieux qui n'ont pas eu la chance de trouver un coin douillet... 


voici WIKA 


BEUCK (devant)


VASKO


MURPHY

----------


## esiocnarf

TRISSE


LASKO


KID


SIMBA

----------


## esiocnarf

DORA


Hellix


POUPETTE


CYBELLE

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien d'autres.... que je n'ai pas encore mis sur ce post..   espérant leur donner une chance lorsque plusieurs de ceux ci auront enfin trouvé une famille ou un adoptant...
Il fait froid, ils n'ont pas demandé à être là... ils sont vieux pensez à eux ils sont tous au refuge.. 

n'hésitez pas à demander des renseignements sur eux, n'hésitez pas à appeler le refuge : 03 29 84 21 54

----------


## tatmikina

Waouh, ils sont tous si mignons... 
merci pour le récapitulatif!

cybelle porte vraiment bien son nom!!
et beuck! quel regard!!!

on va diffuser le plus possible!!
un coin douillet pour ceux là, pour laisser une chance aux autres qui arrivent derrière,
et ont la chance de trouver un abri en attendant!!!

----------


## tatmikina

dernières questions (désolée, je prends en route) : on cherche des familles définitives pour ces loulous?
frais d'adoption?
covoiturage?
on peut faire des posts séparés pour chacun?

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Takmikina une famille pour finir ses jours.. contre un don. 
tous les chiens qui ont dépassé l'age de 10 ans, bénéficient de l'aide de 30 millions d'amis : 600 de frais vétérinaires remboursés au véto au cas où.... 

pas de post individuel... trop de posts à gérer.... 

je viens d'avoir Goupil : 
UN GRAND MERCI à MES COPINES 

Reçu ce matin pour aider à payer la facture d'Omer (reçue également : *769*) 

Chinooka : 30
Teuleu : 20
hitchcock : 20

avec les 100 d'Oro on arrive à *170* 

pas encore recu le virement ..... 
ceux qui veulent aider un peu.... même un tout petit peu.... 
refuge SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE sur MEUSE

----------


## esiocnarf

je rentre du refuge où il neige abondamment de la neige fondue.. y a de la bouillasse.... c'est humide.... 

j'en ai profité pour faire un petit tour de gâteaux.. et faire des photos des derniers arrivés...

il y a *Oasis*, femelle montagne des pyrennées qui est avec Archi le vieux labrador irrascilble... Oasis une crème de toutoune... 
encore très en forme.... joueuse et gourmande... je ne sais pas encore son âge, mais surement un peu âgée.


la jolie et caline *Cybelle* qui semble apprécier les calins et la bonne couette.
c'est tout nouveau pour elle.... 


et puis  encore un petit nouveau.. un pauvre petit shitsu âgé amené par les pompiers son maître alcoolique (qui le battait parait il) vient de mourir...
il est apeuré et fatigué... et vraiment désorienté. 
on ne sait pas son nom pour l'instant  il lui faudrait bien vite une famille aussi à lui....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Que de beaux toutous, ils me font tous craquer. 
Pour le don, je viens de faire mon virement. Parallèlement je vous ai fait un mail, parce qu'il y avait une erreur dans le numéro IBAN que vous m'avez communiqué.
J'espère qu'une fois le beau temps de retour il y aura foule pour les adoptions.
Bonne fin de journée.

----------


## tatmikina

oh non...
le petit shitzu...   ::   ::   ::  

c'est trop horrible ce regard qu'il a...
il a l'air tellement désorienté et complètement terrorisé, comme tu dis...
c'est vraiment affreux!

comment est-ce possible qu'un chien se trouve dans cet état?...

ah, tu sais que je ne peux pas financièrement t'aider avec mes 200 loulous serbes,
mais si tu as besoin de quelqu'un pour faire les posts individuels, tu as juste à me demander!   ::  
tu peux compter sur moi...

Cybelle est absolument magnifique,
et Oasis aussi, il lui faut une grand maison...
et ce ptit shitzu!...   ::   il a l'ai tellement en détresse...

----------


## esiocnarf

merci Alice... je sais tout ce que tu fais pour les petits de Serbie....ton post est magnifique.  
Dommage qu'on ne gagne pas au loto, hein????

----------


## tatmikina

tout à fait d'accord!!

----------


## Emmajii

Bonsoir

*Esiocnarf...*pourrais-tu développer un peu le caractère de ce petit* WIKA...*
Car il n'est pas normal que personne ne s'intéresse à lui :
*IL EST SI TOUCHANT !!!!!* 

Quel est donc réellement son âge ?
Grogne-t'il quand on s'approche ?, A-t'il tendance à mordre ?...
( ce qui se produit souvent chez un chien craintif et "désociabilisé"...)
Peut-on le toucher vraiment ? Commence t'il à se laisser caresser ?
Sur la photo de la cuisine, il semble vraiment petiot !
Une idée de son poids ?

Merci à toi !

*Quant au petit shi-tzu....*Je n'ose même plus le regarder ! 
Tant je crains de te dire que je le prends !

----------


## tatmikina

oui c'est vraiment dur!
faites qu'il ait vite son nom...
et qu'on ait des nouvelles!

----------


## esiocnarf

Wika n'aurait que 5/6 ans.... 
 il vit dans la cuisine avec Jerry un grand escogriffe au mauvais caractère et Poupette la petite noiraude.
Il ne connait RIEN et personne.. il est terrorisé si on veut l'approcher, mais, si Irène le met en laisse, on l'a vu l'autre jour avec de potentiels... adoptants qui ne sont pas revenus..  il se laisse faire et approche même sans trop de crainte!.
 la dame l'a même porté dans ses bras, cajolé et embrassé... et a hésité longuement... mais personne n'est revenu...  
Il a peur de la main, peur de la laisse, et grogne si on insiste.. il est grand comme un caniche toy grassouillet,  mange surement un peu trop à la cuisine avec Serge....  il est pourtant très petit, et je suis persuadée que une fois dans une maison où personne ne va l'embêter c'est une affaire de quelques jours... si ce n'est d'heuresss... 
Il faudrait lui mettre et lui laisser  un harnais pour qu'il ne s'échappe pas jusqu'à ce qu'il comprenne qu'on ne lui veut pas de mal. 

Il faut juste un peu de patience et le regarder avec un peu d'amour... je vous assure qu'il le mérite...

----------


## hitchcock

Le petit shi-tsu a de la cataracte? Mais ça ne l'empêchera pas de vivre, les chiens s'habituent très bien et prennent leurs repères dans une nouvelle maison..Pourvu que quelqu'un ait une place pour ce ptit bouchon.
Est-ce que Cybelle est stérilisée? je crains que non, vu d'où elle revient  ..et à son âge il doit être trop dangereux de l'opérer?

----------


## esiocnarf

le petit shitsu est en très mauvais état d'hygiène... plein de bourres et fort sale. les yeux coulent, il va avoir besoin qu'on le nettoie un peu. il a surement une cataracte, c'est un vieux chien....   qui en a vu de toutes les couleurs, en plus... il craint tout le monde pour l'instant...  


  pour Cybelle, pour l'instant on ne connait pas son âge.. on sait qu'elle est âgée, normalement toutes nos chiennes sont stérilisées.. on verra bien ce qu'en dit le véto car elle n'est ni identifiée ni vaccinée.
Elle reprend un peu, elle est moins amorphe, le retrait a été particulièrement dur pour les animaux. il y avait du monde, il faisait froid, et puis, se retrouver en pleine nuit en refuge      là elle est au calme dans une pièce chauffée et toute seule.... mais elle ne pourra pas y rester..

----------


## Daysie433

une douce pensée pour le pauvre Omer    ::   ::   merci de l'avoir accompagné jusqu'au bout.

----------


## hitchcock

Emmajiji va-t-elle craquer sur le mini poilu tout triste?
Un certain Archi est cité..irascible? on pourrait avoir des précisions et des photos?
Sinon, pour ceux/celles qui veulent aider le refuge qui a bien vidé son compte pour essayer de sauver le pauvre Omer  , les coordonnées sont

refuge SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE sur MEUSE

en mentionnant "pour Omer et ses vieux copains" au dos du chèque ou sur post-it. Merci!

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens ce soir avec une bonne nouvelle.... je viens faire le compte des dons reçus pour Omer   

Oro : 100
Chinooka : 30E
Hitchcok : 20
Teuleu : 20
Myri bonie : 350
MP anonyme : 150              *soit 670* 
Cet élan de générosité nous touche énormément    permet au refuge d'assumer ses décisions et conforte l'équipe dans ses choix. 

Omer était l'exemple même de l'animal délaissé, de toute sa pauvre vie, personne n'avait  jamais aimé ce pauvre toutou, autour de lui, en quelques lignes nous venons tous de lui rendre toute sa dignité.
 Merci mes amies.

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  merci esiocnarf de votre dévouement à toutes pour ces pauvres oubliés. Dès que je le peux je t'envoie aussi un petit chèque car je suis en attente de ma liquidation de retraite alors il faudra un peu de patience.
 ::

----------


## esiocnarf

OOHHHH Daysie....    nous y arriverons...   tes petits aussi ont besoin de toi... penses à eux... 

Merci de ta générosité...

----------


## Daysie433

::   Bien sûr que je pense à mes cinq petits seniors adoptés dont 1 de 15 ans, 2 de 14 ans 1/2, une de 13 ans 1/2 et un de 11 ans (supposés) mais ça ne m'empêche pas de penser aux tiens et à tous les autres petits bouts âgés qui méritent bien d'avoir aussi une belle vie en famille pour leurs vieux jours  :calinou: 

je peux t'assurer esiocnarf que jamais un seul instant je n'ai regretté d'avoir adopté que des petits seniors qui m'apportent tant de bonheur dans ce triste monde rempli parfois de gens très cruels envers eux  :demon: 

compte sur moi   ::   dès que je peux je participe même si ce n'est qu'un petit peu......si nous faisons tous pareil on y arrivera   ::

----------


## beryl

est il possible d'avoir plus de renseignements sur le petit shi tsu ? entente avec autres chiens et chats ? age et le caractère et peut etre encore une photo ? merci Beryl

----------


## esiocnarf

Volià les dernières news : 
il est identifié à l'étranger.... on essaie d'en savoir plus pour savoir au moins son âge.    et peut être son histoire??? 

 Pour sa sociabilité, il est parfait, calme, aime qu'on s'occupe de lui.il ne bouge pas beaucoup de son panier, il dort.
 Aujourdhui il est venu me voir en remuant la queue, il est dans un état de saleté repoussante et sent très mauvais. on a coupé un peu les bourres sous les pattes. il a de très grands ongles. 
 il doit aller chez le toiletteur(qui semble en congé...)  car c'est une puanteur..  . et chez le véto pour faire un état de santé et les vaccins afin de pouvoir être adopté rapidement. 
je vous fairai une photo, il a déjà meilleur mine...

----------


## tatmikina

merci! 
une idée de l'âge?

----------


## esiocnarf

une dizaine d'année, sans doute.... mais c'est un chien tellement mal entretenu....

----------


## esiocnarf

pour le petit shitsu.... 

quelqu'un pourrait il nous aider..    à trouver le pays où a été identifié  ce papi shitzu ???

La centrale canine n'a pas pu nous répondre.... 

son N° d'identification commence par l'indicatif de son pays d'identification: *056*

*y a t il parmi vous un adoptant Belge, Luxembourgeaois ou Allemand qui pourrait nous aider ???? en vérifiant la puce d'un de ses chiens???? * 

il ne nous resterait plus qu'à contacter un véto ou un refuge de ce pays.... pour connaitre enfin son nom son âge.  et peut être autre chose...

----------


## Chinooka

On dirait que c'est la Belgique :

http://www.identification-electronique.com/p-backhomedmpubfr/display.aspx?srv=p-backhomedmtyp=publang=frcmd=viewstyle=styles/pagesort.xslselect=PAGEBIS%5B@ID$eq$PAGEBIS_6%5D

----------


## Chinooka

A l'ABIEC, tu dois pouvoir retrouver des infos avec le n° de la puce   :

http://www.abiec-bvirh.be

----------


## esiocnarf

formidable Régine!!! comme d'habitude.....     je transmets vite à Goupil!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

aussitôt dit... aussitôt fait : 
 Il s'appelle *ROUKY* il est né le 01/05/2000 il a bientôt 10 ans 
Il appartenenait bien à une personne de Stenay dans la meuse... c'est donc un chien belge adopté par un français...sans doute la personne qui vient de déceder qui habitait Stenay.  

et bien Régine... tu as toujours la bonne réponse!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Tu es rapide toi  

Voilà, le petit Rouky n'est plus un anonyme

----------


## maruska

affaire rondement menée!   Il ne manque plus qu'un gentil adoptant!

----------


## tatmikina

bravo pour cette enquête!

un adoptant pour Rouky!!!

----------


## Daysie433

comme promis esiocnarf je t'envoie un petit chèque en hommage à Omer et tous vos petits oubliés de Verdun.
Je viens de le mettre dans la boite aux lettres de la poste.
 ::   merci de ton dévouement à toi et tous les bénévoles du refuge de Verdun   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Daysie.... 
Nous avons reçu ce matin le virement de Myri bonnie  

Oscar ne doit pas en revenir, de là haut....    lui qui a passé tant de temps tout seul...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
J'aurais pourtant préféré faire autre chose pour lui. 
Qui a hérité de sa nouvelle couverture ?

----------


## hitchcock

Myri et Daysie, sincèrement 1000   pour votre grand coeur!
Et si quelqu'un savait comment persuader un mari d'accepter (avec le sourire  ) de prendre un petit vieux supplémentaire????? J'achète vos recettes

----------


## esiocnarf

C'est Héllix qui a hérité du beau et bon tapis de Omer.. il est vieux, lui aussi et lui enviait beaucoup....  

et voici 1partie de couvertures reçues de Suzana  ce sont les chats qui vont être heureux!!
Nous sommes vraiment très émues de vos cadeaux, chèques etc....

----------


## esiocnarf

[flash=425,350:1zihflgj]http://www.youtube.com/v/KCXxewoC3S4[/flash:1zihflgj]

et une tite vidéo de Cybelle pour qui nous avons peut être une solution...

----------


## esiocnarf

et pour le plaisir...

----------


## tatmikina

oh cybelle et rouky! 
j'espère que ça va marcher pour cybelle!
rouky a l'air d'être tout propre maintenant?

----------


## odile1969

Une question est ce que le refuge est loin de Nancy ou de Metz    car je suis  nul en géographie.  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_red.gif[/img]

----------


## Repsol55

Verdun > Metz environ 1 heure et Verdun > Nancy environ 1h30

----------


## esiocnarf

voici le lien Maps Nancy -- > Verdun

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=dsource=s_dsaddr=nancydaddr=48.980217,5.813  141+to:verdunhl=frgeocode=FWX25gIdaFZeACnNkqYXbpiU  RzGNSYINsXHWTg%3B%3BFWMb7gIdPydSACnd6yUblBvrRzFAzD  qauV8KBAmra=dpemrcr=0mrsp=1sz=10via=1sll=48.94867,  5.777965sspn=0.585321,1.229095ie=UTF8z=10

Metz est encore plus près!! 3/4 d'heure environ, direct par l' A4

----------


## Chinooka

Cybelle trotte bien pour une vieille mémère

----------


## esiocnarf

pour répondre à Béryl puisque Roucky est là depuis quelques jours, il a très vite repris confiance, et nous accueille gentiment. c'est un bon petit chien très collant et très affectueux qui aime la compagnie. 
Pas de problème avec les autres chiens. 
Pour les chats, on a pas encorer essayé; mais on peut le faire si quelqu'un est interessé. 

 Il va aller au toilettage car il a les poils complètement collés sur le dos avec des plaques de manque dues à la saletée, aux pellicules sans doute aussi aux puces qui ont été traitées en arrivant... et des bourres un peu partout..   et puis .. il ne sent pas la rose....  
je vous refairai une photo suite au relooking, ça risque d'être un peu moche... mais, on ne peut pas le laisser dans cet état. et puis, ça repoussera!

----------


## tatmikina

chui sur qu'il va être tellement mieux tout propre!

----------


## esiocnarf

et encore une bonne nouvelle ce soir!!!  

 Oro a placé son dernier petit en FA... elle prends OASIS!!!! la semaine prochaine!!!!!  
Elle en est tombée amoureuse dès le premier jour....  
il va lui falloir un bon schampoing à la toutoune!!!! d'ailleurs... en a t elle jamais eu????

----------


## esiocnarf

shampoing...   c'est mieux comme ça... non ?

----------


## esiocnarf

et.. puisque OASIS va s'en aller, je vais vous parler un peu de SIMBA..
SIMBA que personne ne remarque ni au refuge, ni ici...  pourtant il est aussi sur ce post... 

*SIMBA* - le rouquin : croisé malinois (de taille moyenne).Simba est arrivé en 2004 *il avait 4 mois*.... vous vous rendez compte??? toute sa vie au refuge!!!!! Voilà 6 ans qu'il attend.. qu'il attend quoi??? 

Il est donc à resociabiliser un peu. OK avec les femelles, l'entente avec les mâles est un peu plus difficile.
Les petits enfants sont à éviter car on ne sait pas du tout comment il se comporterait.... mais, allez savoir... 

va t il y rester jusqu'à la fin de ses jours???? 



c'est pourtant un très beau chien roux... avec une tite oreille tombante...

----------


## teuleu

mais oui tu as raison  et quel dommage , les malinois et croisés sont des chiens tellement attachants , très proche du maître très intelligents des sensibles qui se donnent de toute leur âme

----------


## chiro

coucou ESIOCNAR pourrez tu nous mettre d'autres photos de HELIX merci

----------


## esiocnarf

pas de problème chiro, je t'en refairai !!!! 
Helix est un vieux chien encore bien en forme.. mais comme les nordiques.. il n'aime pas trop les manipulations... il ne faut pas de petits enfants . Sinon, il est pas embêtant pour 2 ronds pourvu qu'on lui fiche la paix. Il apprécie l'exté"rieur, il lui faut un jardin impérativement.
 Il est comme ça au refuge, mais... va savoir....   ils sont tous tellement différents en famille....

----------


## beryl

Bonjour,


Si vous etes d'accord, je peux envoyer un mail à mes  "copines"du club canin pour roucky si vous pouvez à l'occasion faire un test avec les chats. ca serait un plus. J'habite à 20 km au sud de Strasbourg, si quelqu'un se decide je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de probleme pour l'acheminement, d'autre part avez vous un site que je pourrai joindre à mon message afin que  les personnes voient les autres chiens à adopter ? Bonne journée Beryl

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous allons faire ce test au plus vite, Beryl!!! 

pour le site... ça va venir... on a trouvé de nouvelles recrues qui vont enfin nous faire un site 


reste notre petite Choupette, la petite noire et blanche.. Wika, le petit grisonnant déjà sur le post... 
et puis, 
pour les petits chiens à partir de 7 ans nous avons : 

*Bandit* femelle xpapillon de 7 ans. très sociable, obéissante et caline
Elle est OK chiens, chats et enfants. parfaite, quoi! elle a été jetée par dessus la grille il y a quelques semaines...
pas grande du tout, mais grassouillette....

----------


## esiocnarf

Beryl ????? 

le teste chat... C'EST BON!!!!! il est aussi OK chats!!!!

----------


## beryl

bonsoir,


Merci, j'ai envoyé des mails à des gens susceptibles d'etre interessés j'espère que ca va marcher. Bonsoir Beryl

----------


## tatmikina

je croise les doigts pour le shitzu!! merci beryl!

et la bandit est...MA GNI FIQUE!

----------


## odile1969

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu avant mais je ne reçois pas d'alerte depuis un bout de temps d'ailleurs.  
Je voulais savoir si le refuge est ouvert le dimanche matin    je sais que les bénévoles ils ont une vie eux aussi, mais c'est par ce que je vais en Allemagne le wknd prochain et il me serai plus facile de passer au refuge le Dimanche que le Samedi, je sais que sertain refuge son ouvert ce jour la.

----------


## esiocnarf

le refuge est ouvert tous les jours. 
L'ouverture au public est à partir de 14 heures car le matin c'est le nettoyage, les soins et la préparation de la gamelle.... 

Le matin le refuge n'est ouvert que sur RV pour les adoptions ou la réception de marchandises.

Tu peux néanmoins appeler Aurelia, la responsable du refuge à partir de mercredi (elle est en repos) afin de voir si elle pourrait te recevoir

----------


## odile1969

Merci pour les renseignement d'ici mercredi j'en saurais plus sur mon voyage.

----------


## esiocnarf

Pour l'aide apportée à l'opération d'Omer... 

Nous avons reçu aujourdhui 20 de Daysie    un grand Merci 

ce qui fait : 
Oro : 100
Chinooka : 30E
Hitchcok : 20
Teuleu : 20
Myri bonie : 350
MP anonyme : 150 
Daysie  : 20
*soit 690*  incroyable!!!! Oro : 100
Chinooka : 30E
Hitchcok : 20
Teuleu : 20
Myri bonie : 350
MP anonyme : 150 

*soit 670*  incroyable!!!!  


UN GRAND MERCI de la part de tous....   Omer n'en reviendrait pas....

----------


## esiocnarf

et........................... une autre bonne nouvelle..........................................  ...... ?????????  

cette fois ci, c'est CYBELLE!!!!!! 

Oro nous a trouvé des adoptants pour Cybelle!!!! 
ils doivent venir vendredi pour la chercher!!!!  elle va être  luxembourgeoise notre fifille!!!!  
reportage en direct.... vous pensez bien!!!

----------


## Daysie433

Yesssssssssss! super pour CYBELLE   ::   pourvu que cela continue pour les autres   :Embarrassment: k: 
 ::

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## chiro

super et y'en reste combien alors???

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:   pour cette bonne nouvelle    ::  
 ::   :amour:   soit heureuse jolie CYBELLE    ::   :amour:

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mais c'est génial ça   Cybelle va être une de mes voisines, qui sait je la croiserai peut-être un jour en promenade  
Bonne chance Cybelle, j'espère que tu es la première d'une longue liste d'adoptés.

----------


## esiocnarf

chiro : 
super et y'en reste combien alors??? 

sur le post il en reste encore 13.... 
Lasko le grand escogriphe
Hélix le nordique
Simba le grand rouquin
Wica le petit tout gris
Roucky le petit shitsu
Beuck le grand beauceron
Trisse le pauvre berger tout maigre
Vasco le compagnon de Dora
Bandit la petite blanche avec l'oeil au cocard
Murphy, le tout vieux Murphy
Kid le berger si esseulé
Poupette la petite noiraude
Dora, la bonne grosse. et.. il y en a encore bien d'autres.... 

 c'est une liste sans fin, les vieux dans les refuges... tous les prétextes sont bons pour les abandonner, et il y a aussi ceux qui ne sont jamais partis... allez savoir pourquoi...

----------


## malie18

Bonjour, les chiens peuvent-ils tous etre mis en FA? Pensez vous que certains pourrait rester seuls en journée ou faut-il une présence régulière pour ces petits vieux?

----------


## esiocnarf

C'est au cas par cas.... je pense que oui.. mais uniquement en FA définitive. 

 pour être FA il faut tout d'abord contacter la présidente, puis, il faudra prévoir aussi une prévisite de contôle... et établir un contrat en bonne et due forme.

Tous les chiens n'ont pas le même caractère, ici au refuge, ils restent seuls de longues heures...    si la FA met les choses au point dès le départ, normalement, ils s'adaptent très bien.

----------


## malie18

d'accord merci pour les renseignement

----------


## esiocnarf

ils sont si nombreux nos pauvre vieux à attendre leur tour sur ce post.... aujourdhui il fait très froid, mais vraiment très froid!!!!    ::  


je pense à *Wallis et Onix* qui attendent impatiemment  qu'on leur apporte un peu d'intérêt..
* Wallis* x épagneule dont la maitresse est décédée il y a maintenant 1 an 1/2 si gentille avec tous, chiens, chats enfants, qui est joueuse,  toujours de bonne humeur mais qui est noire... alors, personne ne la regarde..et pourtant, quelle compagne idéale....    ::   :amour: 
 elle est née en 1997 elle aura donc bientot 13 ans... elle est à droite sur la photo : 



*Onix* : mâle x berger/beauceron né en 1997 qui est au refuge depuis 2006.
 Il n'aime pas trop les mâles et les chats, mais c'est un véritable amour avec les humains et les enfants 
il est à gauche sur la photo

----------


## esiocnarf

ce matin grand jour pour Oasis... nous allons chez le toiletteur!!! 

toujous aussi contente notre grande fille, elle ne s'est pas fait prier pour monter dans la voiture..    ::  


et voilà le travail...    ::   :amour:  :amour: 

alors??? qu'en, pensez vous????   :amour3:   et en plus, je sens bon..   :amour4: 



c'est ma nouvelle maman qui va être fière...    ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle OASIS   :amour3:  :amour3:   ::

----------


## oro

Oh qu´elle est belle,déjà avant le toilettage elle était belle!  

Merci,bientot je vient la chercher.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Elle est vraiment belle et semble apprécier le petit tour en voiture.

Sur la photo au-dessus je trouve qu'Onyx ressemble un peu à Omer (d'allure générale), ça donne un gros pincement au coeur.

----------


## esiocnarf

tu as raison pour Onix.. il ne lui ressemble pas, mais il a le même regard...    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

voici aussi de nouvelles photos du petit Roucky qui est devenu tout calin...  adorable.. et qui, lui aussi va bientôt aller se faire coiffer... 

regardez comme il a déjà changé!!!  




il nous fait gentiment la fête, à présent, et adoooooooore les petits gâteaux....

----------


## beryl

bonjour,


Je ne vous ai pas oubliés, je cherche des adoptants, vos chiens sont magnifiques.Beryl

----------


## esiocnarf

Cybelle est partie tout à l'heure...   les dernières photos sur : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-ado...20.htm#5918751

----------


## vagabong 68

Quel bonheur pour cette merveilleuse Cybelle. Merci et bonne route à cette "dame" du côté du Luxembourg. 

Bravo aux heureux adoptants.

----------


## esiocnarf

c'était le tour du petit Roucky pour aller se faire joli... 
il a été tondu car vraiment beaucoup trop sale et la peau abimée... 


et toujours sa joli bouillette....

----------


## esiocnarf

et dans la voiture au retour

----------


## Daysie433

oh Roucky   :amour3:   ::

----------


## teuleu

> *Bandit* femelle xpapillon de 7 ans. très sociable, obéissante et caline
> Elle est OK chiens, chats et enfants. parfaite, quoi! elle a été jetée par dessus la grille il y a quelques semaines...
> pas grande du tout, mais grassouillette....


On n'oublie pas  BANDIT

----------


## odile1969

Bandy me rappel mon pompon en avatar le même regard.  
Je voulais passer au refuge dimanche en revenant d'Allemagne mais vue le temps qu'il fait je ne vais pas pouvoir, la bas il y a des montagne de neige.
Sa vas trop me rallonger, surtout que je ne suis pas toute seul.

----------


## esiocnarf

je t'assure qu'ici c'est tout à fait praticable!!! il y a peu de neige car il fait trop froid.... et les routes sont complètement dégagées. 

fait comme tu peux....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> c'était le tour du petit Roucky pour aller se faire joli... 
> il a été tondu car vraiment beaucoup trop sale et la peau abimée... 
> 
> 
> et toujours sa joli bouillette....


C'est le petit shitzu qui état battu par son maître alc0olique?
Il a quelque âge?
Son comportement????

----------


## myri_bonnie

Qu'est ce que Bandit est belle et quel regard. 7 ans ce n'est pas un âge, je ne comprends pas qu'on ne se l'arrache pas   

Quant à Roucky il est méconaissable, il doit vraiment se sentir mieux. Petit comme il est il devrait être plus facile à faire adopter qu'un grand, surtout maintenant qu'il est tout mignon.

----------


## mariane

oh il est magnifique le petit Roucky    Un vrai ptit jeunot maintenant 
Tout beau comme ça, on ne peut que craquer devant sa jolie petite bouille  
Allez vite une gentille famille pour lui, pour lui faire des câlins, le chouchouter, lui ouvrir enfin la porte du bonheur

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'e


> st le petit shitzu qui état battu par son maître alcoolique?
> Il a quelque âge?
> Son comportement????

----------


## mariane

oui c'est ça, Marathonman.
Il s'appelle Rouky. Il est né le 01.05.2000. Il est ok chiens et chats, enfants très certainement aussi, car c'est un petit chien très sociable qui aime les humains. J'ai eu l'occasion de le voir au refuge, il est adorable. Il nous suivait partout et bien qu'il ne me connaissait pas, il venait pour que je le caresse. Une vraie petite bouille d'amour   .

----------


## phacélie

le petit wika n'intéresse personne ?  :ange2: 

une petite séance    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  pour mieux montrer ce petit   ::   ?

je me doute bien que s'il est timide, ça ne doit pas être facile, mais ça pourrait lui porter chance   ::

----------


## odile1969

> je t'assure qu'ici c'est tout à fait praticable!!! il y a peu de neige car il fait trop froid.... et les routes sont complètement dégagées. 
>  fait comme tu peux....


J'ai pas pue passer car comme je l'est dis j'allais en Allemagne à plus de deux heures  de route de Metz et ce matin il neigeait plein pot (5cm tombé en fin de nuit, sur 20cm. déjà installé) la bas, les routes était très difficilement praticable.
Je suis parti ce matin vers 9h. et sa fait 1h. que je suis rentré  .
Je vais vous envoyez un petit paquets pour vos loulous et la prochaine fois que je retourne chez ma tante je fais un crochet par le refuge    car cette hivers est vraiment neigeux.
esiocnarf pouvez vous me donner votre adresse en mp pour que j'envoie un petit quelque chose pour vos loulous.

----------


## hitchcock

Est-ce que Wallis est stérilisée? Quelle est son entente avec les poilus, mâles et femelles?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

WIKA
Nous redire son âge , son caractère ce que vous recherchez pour lui

----------


## esiocnarf

MP envoyé Odile  

 et puis.. 
pour *Wika*, promis j'essaierai de vous faire une vidéo...  il est extrèmement craintif, mais quand il connait bien il se laisse attraper sans problème...  on ne paut pas dire qu'il adore ça... vous verrez...  

 Pour *Walis*, Hitchcock.... oui, elle est stérilisée, oui elle est sociable avec tout ce qui bouge, à plumes ou à poils ou sans poils!!! elle n'a aucun défaut...  elle est discrète, elle n'aboie pas, mais elle est noire et ça.... dans un refuge... un vieux chien moyen noir....    ça plait pas.... allez savoir pourquoi....

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai oublié de répondre pour l'âge de *Wika*... qui semble âgé.. mais qui n'aurait que 4/5 ans d'après le véto... 

Que recherchons nous??? une famille, une famille patiente car j'en suis certaine, au bout de quelques jours, Wika aura compris...il ne faut pas le forcer, il ne sait pas ce qu'il doit faire, il ne connait rien... sauf la cuisine où il a élu domicile sous la table.... et d'où on a tant de mal de le déloger quand on ne le connait pas... 
En revanche avec Irène, il  fait des calins...elle lui met la laisse sans problème! 

Il ne risque pas d'être adopté.. il ne se montre pratiquement pas...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est aux responsables du refuge de l'aider
C'est aussi leur rôle

----------


## esiocnarf

ce n'est pas toujours facile,  tu sais... les bénévoles ne sont pas nombreux... les employés surchargés..  et si le chien ne se comporte pas comme les gens espère... c'est à dire en demande... pas en fuyant.... et bien...
c'est foutu pour l'adoption! 

le travail et le bénévolat en refuge.. c'est très dure...  bien souvent on repart avec le coeur lourd...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On peut le mettre devant, je sais que cela se fait dans certains refuges, le proposer
Mes parents ont adopté une chienne il y a des années qu'ils n'avaient "même pas vue" c'est la Directrice qui leur a proposé voyant qu'il s'en allait sans avoir trouve LE chien
Ils sont repartis avec la belle Tess

----------


## esiocnarf

mais, on le fait.... quand on demande un petit, tu penses bien... on propose Arpège, Wica, Bandit, Poupette etc... mais, on a tous remarqué que chaque fois ce sont les derniers arrivés qui gagnent la partie....  

je suis certaine que c'est dans leur regard qu'ils accrochent les gens.... ceux ci n'y croient pas... ils sont chez eux au refuge.... et pour certain,  ils y sont tellement mieux qu'avant...

----------


## esiocnarf

Oasis est partie ce matin... RV sur le post des adoptés!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

et en attendant qu'eux aussi rejoignent le post des adoptés... 

voici une petite vidéo de Wika et Poupette... Wika qui se sauve dès qu'on l'appelle!... 
et Poupette toujours prête à engloutir un gateaux....  au cas où....

http://www.youtube.com/user/esiocnar.../0/nEieG2R7wlg

----------


## Pimm

et comment va Rouky ? mon dieu qu'elle merveille que ce petit loulou   :amour:   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

petit Roucky est au chaud dans le bureau.... il attend sagement...   depuis qu'il est tondu, il préfère le panier et la couverture.

 je fairai des vidéos de tous.. au fur et à mesure, vous les verrez mieux entr'eux et vous verrez mieux leur comportement.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Mince j'ai du mal à lire la vidéo
Tant mieux pour Oasis

----------


## odile1969

Si je pouvais en savoir un peut plus sur Bandy et Poupette et avoir des photos je pourrais faire des poste sur un forum de Spitz, car je trouve qu'ils ressemblent plus à des Spitz qu'a des papillons.

----------


## esiocnarf

Bandit à 7 ans. elle est parfaitement sociable avec tout le monde  

Elle a été balancée par dessus la grille du refuge avec une muselière  ... on se deamande bien pourquoi   et sa laisse! 
Elle avait le dos plein de puces mais était plutot grassouillette.

voici une photo de son dos lorsqu'elle est arrivée. tout est rentré dans l'ordre...son poil est magnifique à présent



il parait qu'elle ne sortait jamais de chez son propriétaire qui a été retrouvé.. car elle est identifiée. 
 c'est véritablement une compagne idéale pour n'importe qui, enfants, chiens et chats!. 
Il semble simplement que les chiens de 7 ans... ne plaisent pas....

----------


## esiocnarf

Poupette a 9 ans. 

je sais juste qu'elle est là depuis quelque temps.elle vit avec plusieurs chiens sans problème,.

Elle n'aime surtout pas être manipulée, car elle montre facilement sons sourire  c'est un caractère... Poupette! 
donc il ne faudra pas de petits enfants.. un Pépé ou une Mémé serait l'idéal.. elle est gourmande et joueuse lorsqu'elle est dehors.

je vous ai déjà mis presque toutes les photos de Poupette qui est très jolie avec un poil très fourni et une magnifique queue en panache. une vraie peluche  


une photo cet été lorsqu'elle était dans l'autre aile du refuge

----------


## teuleu

Pour son fan club , *Bandit*  a son post perso  http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes...14.htm#5932105
Venez nombreux la soutenir.
Parce que c'est quand même incroyable qu'une chienne aussi mignonne et aussi gentille ne trouve pas sa famille.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Trop mimi la petiote avec son prénom de "mec"

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien, tu vois...  Teuleu...  , j'avoue ....  je ne comprends pas...

----------


## phacélie

:hein:

----------


## esiocnarf

pour qu'il n'y ai pas d'équivoque... je termine ma phrase.... 




> et bien, tu vois... Teuleu...  , j'avoue .... je ne comprends pas...


 que personne ne l'adopte, la pauvre chérie..

----------


## tatmikina

ouahou j en'avais pas vu le post depuis longtemps...
qu'ils sont beaux! tous!!!

Walis a l'air d'être un chienne extra!! 13 ans!...il faut qu'elle trouve la belle!!!
Et le beau Simba au refuge depuis qu'il a 6 mois!!!!...
Bandit va trouver, c''est sûr!...

et alors Rouki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  un top modèle ce petit gars de 10 ans.
au fait, 7 ans, c'est un âge génial!...l'âge où il est encore temps pour que le chien se dise que la vie est pas si pourrie...
d'ailleurs, en attendant leurs familles, ils ont l'air très bien au refuge!...

pour tous les ptits vieux!  vite un foyer!!
et pour laisser la place aux prochains... 
bravo Françoise! et bravo à tous les bénévoles!

----------


## beryl

Bonsoir,


Les mails que j'ai envoyés aux membres du club canin ont enfin donné leurs fruits, j'ai un membre qui a deux shi tsu qui a une amie qui vit seule et qui souhaiterait adopter Rouky je vous donne le n° de telephone 0674241612 lilascassis@orange.fr de mon côte je vais leur donner vos references et je pense qu'ils vous contacteront demain.Ce sont des gens tres bien la personne qui adopterait Rouki si vous acceptez de le lui confier avait dejà des chiens. J'espère de tout coeur que cela va marcher et je pourrais vous donner des nouvelles. Amicalement Beryl

----------


## esiocnarf

formidable!!! tu es formidable!! je donne tout de suite l'info à Goupil!!!

----------


## tatmikina

hihihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Roukyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
on croise les doigts!!!
merci beryl pour la diffusion!!!
 :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est bon!!  
Roucky a trouvé sa famille!!  

manque plus que le covoit vers Saverne 
voici le post de covoiturage , dès fois que  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...38.htm#5940834

ainsi que le lien pour visualiser le trajet : 
http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=dsource=s_dsaddr=Savernedaddr=VERDUNhl=frge  ocode=mra=lssll=46.75984,1.738281sspn=9.770117,19.  665527ie=UTF8z=9


aidez, le!!!   diffusez à vos contacts!!

----------


## tatmikina

*YOUHOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Bravo ROUkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*

----------


## mariane

Super bonne nouvelle pour le petit coeur !  

J'ai répondu dans le post du covoiturage, mais je le redis ici : je peux emmener Rouky de Verdun à Metz, si ça peut aider à trouver un covoiturage plus facilement. 

Allez on se mobilise pour que Rouky rejoigne vite sa nouvelle maman qui l'attend

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Coucou Esiocnarf,

Pourriez-vous me dire quel était l'autre chien sur la petite video de Wika et Poupette?Avec son petit CV.

Si contente de toutes vos belles adoptions et qu'Oro ait un nouveau bonheur grâce à Oasis.

Video ou non pour Wallis?

----------


## esiocnarf

Déborahh    qui a toujours l'oeil.....  
le petit toutou qui est avec Wika et Poupette est arrivé il y a peu de temps environ 15 jours.
Je suis allée le récupérer chez le véto où une personne le voyant divaguer depuis 2 jours est venue l'apporter.  
il a environ 4 ans c'est un véritable acrobate , plein de vie et tellement collant qu'il est toujours près de nous!! ça se voit sur la vidéo   une famille avec des enfants serait surement bien pour lui...au moins il porrait jouer!  
 c'est un petit x marron et noir d'environ 7/8 kgs... je ne sais pas s'il a déjà un nom.jje vais demander
je peux refaire quelques photos...

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Super idée Esiocnarf.

N'avez-vous pas un post ou une liste des autres chiens de votre refuge? 

Wika va réserver ses calins et son attention pour ses futurs adoptants . La notoriété, très peu
pour lui, à ce que j'ai vu sur la video.

----------


## esiocnarf

et ce soir, nous pouvons annoncer.. comme sur le post de Bandit qu'elle va partir en Normandie    ce soir, elle rejoint donc, le post des ... ADOPTES   puisqu'elle part en FA pour être adoptée  avec Nounette  
 reste à trouver un covoit....  
Verdun----  la Normandie!

----------


## esiocnarf

la suite... le covoiturage de Bandit est bouclé ce soir.... 

Alors.... je vais pouvoir vous présenter notre toute vieille tititte... 16 ans et demi... une toute petite chienne récupérée il y a 2 semaines.... un peu perdue... qui ne sait pas trop où elle a atteri....  qui chemine ça et là... ne sait pas trop si elle va se laisser embêter par les autres... et retourne bien au chaud dans son panier.... 
un petit coeur tout triste.... 
elle est encore bien mignonne pour son âge... elle a des bourres derrière les oreilles, mais on ne s'est pas encore risqué avec la brosse..., il faut attendre encore un peu qu'elle nous fasse confiance.


elle est très petite et bien dodue... et semble en bonne santé, et nous interroge du regard..

----------


## tatmikina

16 ans et demi!! elle est si belle...
comment s'appelle la titite?

bravo pour Bandit   :amour:

----------


## teuleu

*OYEZ OYEZ*
*WIKA* à son post perso 
]http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-males-f60/wika-petit-gris-grand-timide-verdun-55-t272445.htm#5945730

----------


## teuleu

*a* son site perso

----------


## teuleu

* a* son *post* perso (ouf!)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bravo pour Bandit 

Quant à la petite vieille, ciel qu'elle est jolie. Mais comment se retrouve-t-on au refuge à 16 ans 1/2, elle a perdu ses maîtres ?
Quel amour, elle me fait vraiment craquer cette jolie qui ne fait pas son âge.

----------


## berangerep

Bonjour, que devient Kimmy?

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien Myri-bonnie.. tu avais visé juste.. notre tititte s'appelle "MAMIE"
 c'est une fourrière.. CAD trouvée... il y a 1 an et qui était en refuge près de Nancy. Nous l'avons récupérée il y a peu, parce qu'elle est mieux chez nous.... qu'on lui a mis un panier au chaud.  

 pour Kimmy.. il y a des nouvelles sur le post des adoptés...  (voir en dessous de ma bannière   )

----------


## Nounette

Esiocnarf ! Tu exagères ! Nous mettre une jolie petite vieille comme Mamie sous les yeux !!! 
Ahhhh !!! .... si je ne prenais pas déjà Bandit en FA !!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Zut j'ai raté l'adoption de Roucky mais avec sa petite gueule d'amour  et cette ptiote mamy

----------


## odile1969

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je ne vous oublis pas, mais la avec les garçons à la maison    je me suis laisser aller un peut au niveau de la couture.  
Je vous envoie un colis en milieu de semaine

----------


## esiocnarf

Ce soir notre petit Rouky est parti à metz chez Goupil car jeudi, Francinette (notre grande covoitureuse   ) nous le covoiture depuis la gare de metz jusque sa famille c'est à dire près Strasbourg!!!! 
en voici donc encore un qui va rejoindre le post des adoptés!!!!  


A qui le tour?????

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## beryl

Bonsoir,

Je suis contente pour Rouky il sera tres bien avec sa nouvelle maitresse il entre dans une famille amie des animaux.Beryl

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Beryl  le petit Rouky a eu beaucoup de chance, grâce à toi... 


j'espère que Teeboy, notre nouveau petit amis aura autant de chance...
Cette après midi, Tee boy a été retiré... si on peut dire comme ça  d'une maison où il vivait seul depuis 4 ans et demi... son maître étant en prison pour 19 ans, celà fait 4 ans et demi qu'il vit seul dans la maison.
personne ne s'est occupé de lui!!!  ni la belle mère, ni le beau frère venu enfin ouvrir la porte de la prison tout à l'heure! 
la mairie n'a rien fait non plus... 
une voisine lui passait à manger par je ne sais plus quoi...aujourdhui le menu était "reste de cassoulet/pâtes"

 Ce petit chien dont il est était impossible de connaitre la race tellement il ne ressemblait plus à rien a été aussitot emmené chez notre vétérinaire pour y être anesthésié et le délivrer de son carcan d'excréments...  et de boue
Il pesait 9kgs1/2 en arrivant... ce soir il en pèse pas tout à fait 5.... il a fallu plus de 4 heures pour le tondre! 

Nous avons tous essayé de trouver la race... j'avais obté comme plusieurs personnes pour un shitsu... certains un bichon ou un caniche croisé.. Goupil avait raison...
c'est un YORK!!!!!!! 


Goupil l'a pris en photo et a fait une vidéo lors du retrait et à son arrivée chez le véto , qu'elle vous mettra dès que possible

demain, comme je vais chez le véto, je le reprendrai  en photo tout nu 

Nous allons voir comment faire demain lorsqu'il sera réveillé et qu'il va se voir ainsi et surtout face à nous, les humains.... comment va t il réagir à cette nouvelle vie???

----------


## beryl

franchement c'est n'importe quoi cette voisine ne pouvait elle pas avertir une SPA ?comment va se faire le retour à la vie pour ce pauvre petit bout.Beryl

----------


## myri_bonnie

Seigneur, j'ai la chair de poule rien qu'à lire ce qui précède.
Mais comment peut-on laisser un chien seul pendant 4 ans !!! J'espère que ce petit chien n'aura aucune carence de ces 4 ans à manger n'importe quoi et à vivre dans la crasse et qu'il sera assez équilibré pour retrouver confiance dans les humains.
En tout cas quoiqu'il lui arrive maintenant ça ne peut pas être pire que ce qu'il a vécu ... bravo pour ce sauvetage plus que nécessaire.

----------


## esiocnarf

voici donc Teeboy hier lors de sa capture : 





le sac de poils.... 4.5kgs!!! 


et teeboy tondu avec la marque des deux colliers incrustés... 
dans le varry à la sortie du véto : 


et une petite vidéo chez le véto ce matin.... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/esiocnar.../0/rEPC0LLLM7Q

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ciel, c'est encore pire que ce que j'imaginais. Le seul cas similaire que j'aie vu, c'était en Grèce où il y a malheureusement pas mal de cas tragiques.
N'y a-t-il pas moyen de porter plainte contre ces gens, car là c'est vraiment de la maltraitance !!!
En tout cas le petit bonhomme doit pouvoir respirer maintenant dans tous les sens du terme.
Bravo pour ce nouveau sauvetage qui n'était pas du luxe.

----------


## coquin

c'est incroyable.....le changement...heureusement qu'il y a des sauveteurs dans cette vie

----------


## Gaston

Pauvre petit lou, effectivement il doit se sentir tout léger.............. Attention qu'il n'attrape pas froid 

N'accablons pas la voisine SVP, sans elle, il ne serait plus de ce monde. Elle a fait ce qu'elle a pu face à des personnes sans foi ni loi.
Peut-être avait elle peur d'eux, ils l'ont peut-être menacé. On ne sait pas toujours comment  réagir et en le nourrissant en cachette d'eux elle lui a sauvé la vie.

Comment c'est passé cette première journée?????
Bilan véto, comment l'a-t-il trouvé?????

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai ouvert un post pour Teeboy 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/situati...55-t273022.htm

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

C'est une illusion ou bien ...Teeboy n'avait pas l'air d 'être apeuré dans le cabinet du vétérinaire, mais curieux 
au contraire.

Et ma foi fort beau débarrassé de sa"  honteuse carapace." 

Encore une renaissance Esiocnarf, et un petit copain pour Mamie arrivée presque en même temps.

----------


## beryl

Bonjour,


Bonnes nouvelles de Rouky : sa nouvelle maitresse est ravie j'essayerai de vous envoyer des photos de son arrivée en gare de Strasbourg mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas comment faire.Si l'une d'entre vous veux m'envoyer son adresse mail là, je sais faire. Amicalement Beryl

----------


## esiocnarf

tu peux me les adresser  fran.malcurat@hotmail.fr

J'en ai déjà mis dans les adoptés des petits ouibliés    : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-ado...55-t268351.htm

----------


## odile1969

Je voulais savoir si le colis est bien arrivé au refuge car sur le suivi il est dit que le colis est réexpédier à la demande du destinataire.

----------


## esiocnarf

pas possible!!!! peux tu me donner le n° colissimo s'il te plait qu'on se renseigne?

----------


## odile1969

> pas possible!!!! peux tu me donner le n° colissimo s'il te plait qu'on se renseigne?


Le numéro est 8N02116163587 vas voir sur le site il dise que le colis est renvoyé à une adresse ???? donner à la demande du destinataire

----------


## myri_bonnie

Euh, oserais-je dire que ça me rappelle quelque chose ?  
J'espère que vous le récupérerez à temps.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Euh, oserais-je dire que ça me rappelle quelque chose ?  
> J'espère que vous le récupérerez à temps.


??????

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de vérifier : 
http://www.laposte.fr/Particulier/Pr...ivi-des-envois





En savoir plus sur votre objet Coliposte



je lis :  (votre colis est à disposition en boite postale)  



 donc je transmets à la présidente qui se chargera;. comme d'hab.. d'aller récupérer le colis... quelquepart.... 

incroyable la poste!!

----------


## esiocnarf

une autre bonne nouvelle pour une vieille toutoune du refuge... Wallis née en 1997 dont la maîtresse était DCD en 2008 vient d'être adoptée près de Dijon  elle s'en va rejoindre sa maitresse vendredi matin aux aurores.. et oui, 480 kms, tout de même!!! 

vous la retrouverez sur le post des adoptés demain car je l'ai prise en vidéo tout à l'heure, mais... le transfert est tellement long...  que je ne pourrai vous le mettre que demain!

----------


## Nounette

Super contente pour la jolie Wallis    :Embarrassment: k:  Plein de bonheur à elle et à sa nouvelle famille    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  à son adoptante   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Des nouvelles des "petits oubliés de Verdun "adoptés???

----------


## esiocnarf

pour les nouvelles, je les mets au fur et à mesure qu'on me les donne sur le post des adoptés....    le lien est juste en dessous de ma bannière...  
ce post est réservé à ceux qui attendent... 

 je refairai le point dès que possible

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci de m'avoir"recadre"

----------


## esiocnarf

aujourd'hui mariane est venue pour nous aider à faire le post des chats 
elle est venue avec des gâteaux  regardez la tête!! ils attendent!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3sxvCp9dZcfeature=youtube_gdata

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est amusant, ils attendent tous bien alignés en rang !
Que de beaux chiens vous avez, c'est fou. Bon j'admets que je trouve rarement un chien laid, mais les vôtres sont vraiment des beautés.   
Bon appétit les loulous.

----------


## vagabong 68

On aurait envie de tous les cajoler, tellement ils sont beaux et touchants. 

Merci de tout coeur pour ce que vous faites pour leur venir en aide. Vous êtes formidables. Qu'on se le dise. 

Gros câlins à tous.

Un chèque partira sous peu, pour d'autres gâteaux, mais pourriez-vous me rappeler votre adresse.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Super cette idée Esiocnar,f de la distribution des gâteaux

Vous qui êtes l'as des trouvailles, pourquoi ne pas continuer sur votre envol et filmer quelques instants
chacun des protégés à placer urgemment. Avec son nom sur une petite pancarte en bas de la cage.

Ceux qui n'habitent pas près du chenil pourraient être tentés par le regard d'un de vos beaux pensionnaires.

A part ça, ce chenil s'apparente avec ses beaux box à une sorte de 4, non 5 étoiles version canine.
Et avec Serge aux fourneaux, les repas sont aussi des moments de bonheur pour eux.

----------


## esiocnarf

sont rigolos .. hein???  les gourmands... 

l'adresse du refuge 
REFUGE SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE sur MEUSE

comme la vidéo à contre jour..  mais je les ai trouvés tellement craquants!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Est-ce que je vois mal ou bien y a-t-il un toutou (akita ?) à 3 pattes avec Murphy ?
Vous avez beaucoup de chiens nordiques, y a-t-il une raison pour cela ?

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, tu vois très bien Myri-bonnie.. c'est Unique une femelle akita tripatte    qui fait parti d'un retrait d'élevage il y a 2 mois environ.
on en voit aussi quelques autres...tous magnifiques  
 ils ont aussi un post  car il en reste quelques uns: 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...nu-t266150.htm

----------


## beryl

Bonjour,


Comment va Teeboy ?Beryl

----------


## MARATHONMAN

http://rescue.forumactif.com/situations ... ght=teeboy

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est vrai que ce sont des chiens magnifiques ces Akita (et autres nordiques) et j'espère que la femelle à 3 pattes trouvera un adoptant elle aussi.
Normalement avec le film "Hachiko" avec R. Gere et un chien Akita, on devrai vous les arracher. D'habitude les engouements pour une race qui suivent les films sont une mauvaise chose, mais dans votre cas ce sera peut-être une bonne chose finalement. Souhaitons-le.

----------


## esiocnarf

*odile1969*

 le paquet!!!!! 

il est arrivé........    ce matin!! chez la présidente!!!! elle vient de m'appeler! elle m'a fait le descriptif des petits manteaux...   .. il parait qu'ils sont.. à tomber par terre!!! 
 Comme elle n'habite pas Verdun, elle nous les apportera dès que possible et on vous faira, un défilé... de petits minus...    tout petits...    ça va crâner.. au refuge, il parait!

----------


## odile1969

je suis super contente de le savoir arrivé et j'espère qu'ils pourront vous servir et si aucun ne va à votre tout nu    il faut me le dire que je lui en face un en urgence.  
C'est vrais que mes manteaux sont pour des petites taille (taille york +/- ) sauf un qui est un peut plus grand    mais rien n'est impossible sur demande. 
Si vous préféré les vendre à l'accueil fait en ce qui est le mieux pour vous.  

Sur la photo dans le boxe toute a gauche c'est un Bobox blanc que je voie.  
J'attends les photos

----------


## esiocnarf

> sur la photo dans le boxe toute a gauche c'est un Bobox blanc que je voie.


non!!! c'est un dogue argentin!!!   il est sourd et pas facile avec les humains, avec les chiennes, impec! 

j'attends avec impatience de voir les petits manteaux

----------


## shoupie

> Super cette idée Esiocnar,f de la distribution des gâteaux
> 
> Vous qui êtes l'as des trouvailles, pourquoi ne pas continuer sur votre envol et filmer quelques instants
> chacun des protégés à placer urgemment. Avec son nom sur une petite pancarte en bas de la cage.
> 
> Ceux qui n'habitent pas près du chenil pourraient être tentés par le regard d'un de vos beaux pensionnaires.
> 
> A part ça, ce chenil s'apparente avec ses beaux box à une sorte de 4, non 5 étoiles version canine.
> Et avec Serge aux fourneaux, les repas sont aussi des moments de bonheur pour eux.


D'accord à 100 % avec Deborah ! Et qu'ils sont magnifiques ces loulous. Comment ne pas craquer.

Allez up pour eux.

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien, comme aujourdhui il faisait beau... j'ai commencé la saga des grands oubliés...   vous savez ? les tout grands.. ceux que personne ne veut..... 

il y a 
*KID (10 ans)*, croisé berger beauceron, de taille moyenne.
Il est né en 1999 et est arrivé au refuge en 2004. 
Il est sociable avec tout le monde mais est, au premier abord, un peu craintif. 
 et puis 
*SIMBA (9* *ans)*, croisé malinois (de taille moyenne).
Simba est arrivé en 2004 et n'a quasiment connu que le refuge. 
Il est donc à resociabiliser un peu. 
Il est OK avec les femelles, l'entente avec les mâles est un peu plus difficile.


 plus ils sont grands, plus ils sont calins!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40tKXjJ6ze0

----------


## esiocnarf

notre tite Mamie est réservée!!!! 
 elle part chez une de nos connaissances dans le Sud Ouest  
Merci rescue!!! c'est magique!

----------


## shoupie



----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## oro



----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de m'inscrire sur dailymotion pour les vidéos!!   c'est beaucoup mieux pour lire que youtube, ça ne hache pas!!
 voici en avant première   la grande partie de notre refuge ainsi vous connaitrez tous nos loulous dans ce grand bâtiment!

 Aurelia leur parle, ert donne leur nom.. c'est super bien!
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xchyx9_unique_animals

 vous aurez les 2 autres bâtiments dès que possible, maintenant que je suis inscrite... !!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je me répète, mais ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres. Et hormis un petit accident Unique est épatante sur ses 3 pattes, pourtant il lui manque une patte avant ce qui est le pire. Je lui souhaite de trouver un adoptant, il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas les longues promenades (contrairement à moi) elle devrait donc faire le bonheur de personnes qui veulent un chien mais sans les grandes activités sportives....

----------


## phacélie

c'est vrai que c'est super, on a presque l'impression d'y être !   :Embarrassment: k: 

..... et le "viens Pèpège, viens !" .... c'est pour Arpège, le timide  :gene:   qui ne veut pas sortir de son box ?   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

alors lààà il faut que je vous montre!!!! vous savez??? les petits manteaux que nous a envoyé Odile 
si vous les voyiez... ils sont magnifiques!!!rigolos.... jolis... 
aujourdhui, pas le temps à la rigolade et aux essais.. car nous avons covoituré 2 seniors.. Mamie et Maminouche la vieille chatte... 
mais, promis, vous aurez droit aux photos sur le chiens.

En avant première... les voici  : 



regardez... il y en a un tout petit... pour un chihuahua.. 


regardez ce beau travail....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

çà fend le coeur de voir tous ses beaux chiens d'un beau gabarit dans si peu d'espace
Eux qui devraient pouvoir courir, vivre...........
Et "pèpège" qui n'a pas montré sa bobine
Quel peureux
Unique aussi me fait mal Elle a l'air tellement d'avor du mal à se bouger sur ces 3 pattes, du moins de fatiguer 
Dommage de ne pas pouvoir créer un post pour ces beaux toutous

----------


## shoupie

Ils sont superbes ces manteaux ! Qu'ils vont être beaux !

   à la couturière

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Qu'ils sont mignons tous ces petits manteaux, c'est du "fait maison" ? Wow, impressionnant.

Pour revenir à la vidéo pourrais-je avoir plus de renseignements sur la petite (Chipie je crois) qui est avec Vasco ? Elle est trop craquante. Et également l'autre petit du box à côté (un mâle qui a de la voix). Entente chiens, chats, âge etc. ?
Merci

----------


## myri_bonnie

... whoops, sorry, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait avec la police de caractère

----------


## ninon

Je suis allée voir la vidéo d'Unic et j'ai pu aussi faire connaissance avec tous les petits loulous(sauf les timides  ) qui sont dans la même rangée de boxe c'est sympa.Ma proposition sur mp tient tjrs bien que très modeste,si cela vs intéresse ,faites moi un petit signe.Je suis "réservée"  et ne me ferai pas connaître pas sans votre accord

----------


## esiocnarf

Bien entendu Ninon...  tu seras la bienvenue 

Il faisait si beau aujourdhui que j'ai nettoyé mon jardin...  je sais... j'aurais du aller essayer les manteaux.... mais derrièrre la tempête, fallait ramasser les branches et bruler... voilà... 
donc ce sera pour bientot.. promis... 

Revenons aux choses sérieuses... 
Chipie.. 
notre long nez pointu avec le grand dadet de Lasko ..   elle a 7 ans, très petite taille, gentille comme tout.. 
 Un bon caractère cette fifille, mais mauvais âge pour l'adoption,  c'est vrai... chaque fois qu'on dit 7 ans... ça marche pas...  
elle est pourtant bien jolie cette petite mère.

!

----------


## odile1969

J'espère que les manteaux pourront vous servir car il est vrais qu'il y en a qu'un de taille moyenne et un minus qui peut aussi servir pour un chiot  
Je ne suis pas venu plutôt car je n'est pas eu d'alerte pour ce poste sur ma messagerie    mais je suis bien contente que sa vous plaise c'est l'essentiel.  
Merci pour les photos et bravo pour les covoiturage.

----------


## esiocnarf

pour les ententes chats et enfants, je demande ..

 je ne vois pas lequel petit bout à côté... à droite ou à gauche de Chipie ? il me semble que c'est à droite, que ça aboie fort... non ?

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhh te voilà Odile!!! ils nous plaisent??   tu parles!!!   tu as vraiment beaucoup de talent!!!!  

MERCI

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Elle pourrait m'intéresser cette petite Chipie, mais tout dépend de son attitude avec les chats (pas évident pour un fox) et avec les chiennes vu que ma Betsy est dominante. Betsy accepte les femelles qui ne lui tiennent pas tête mais qui n'ont pas non plus peur d'elle, ça ne facilite pas toujours les choses  , bref une femelle bien dans sa tête et dans sa peau. L'âge est parfait pour ce type de petit chien, elle n'en est qu'à la moitié de sa vie.
Pour le mâle, il n'est pas si petit que ça, il est à gauche quand on est en face des boxs et sur la vidéo il a une sacrée voix. 
Merci

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est lui ....

----------


## esiocnarf

ouiiii je le vois!!!! 
 il n'est pas là depuis longtemps..il me semble un peu em***eur comme on dit...   il cherche un peu Kirikou qui est dans le boxe à côté! et aboie pas mal. 

 il a peut être évolué depuis..
 j'y avis cette après midi, et je donne les infos dès ce soir! 

Chipie est une gentille fifille, mais pour les chats, on va tester à la chatterie..

----------


## esiocnarf

renseignements pris....  
zut!!! Chipie  femelle 7 ans OK avec tout, enfants, chiens mâle et femelles... tout sauf les  chats!  

 quant au petit noir et blanc...(    je ne me rappelle plus son nom...)  mâle 6 ans   pas de chat, accord avec chien sociable...
il va falloir que je refasse une vidéo avec tous!!!! on ne sait jamais!

----------


## oro

Oui il serrait bien de faire des videos de tous les chiens ou des photos avec les infos. 
Je veut bien diffuser pour tous les chiens aussi pour les jeunes...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Zut pour Chipie et les chats, mais je dois bien avouer que la probabilité que ma Betsy accepte une autre chiene est très mince. Cela dit si Chipie avait aimé les chats j'aurais peut-être tenté une rencontre.
J'attends moi aussi le "CV" des autres pensionnaires.
Bonne soirée

----------


## esiocnarf

Dès qu'Aurelia sera  revenue (encore une semaine) nous refairons une vidéo en filmant chaque chien, en précisant le nom etc.... 
qu'en pensez vous ????

----------


## ninon

oui oui oui !!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

çà fait plaisir de voir comme vous vous "investissez" à Verdun pour placer vos protégés

----------


## myri_bonnie

Une très bonne idée   même si personnellement j'aime autant les photos, mais peu importe le principal c'est qu'on apprenne à les connaitre.

----------


## esiocnarf

une mauvaise nouvelle.... rappelez vous, Goupil vous avait mis sa photo au mois d'octobre, elle disait que Trisse n'allait pas bien, qu'il déprimait.... 

Nous l'avons emmnené chez le véto il y a 15 jours.. il nous avait dit qu'il allait bien  ... 
Trisse a fait une crise cardiaque ce matin... après sa promenade, Serge l'a retrouvé mort dans son boxe. 

Goupil avait raison, Trisse n'allait plus, il était là depuis si longtemps, il n'en pouvait plus de ce boxe!!!! il le montrait, il demandait de l'aide.... mais personne, personne ne l'a jamais regardé!  Une vie de misère... 
Trisse était pourtant joli, mais il était grand... comme tout ces pauvres vieux malheureux Kid, Simba, Beuck, Lasko,Sultan, Murphy, Dora, et les autres...dont personne ne veut 

. 


Ils savent pourtant si bien se faire petit pour rentrer dans une famille....

Adieu Trisse, nous sommes tous très tristes aujourdhui nous aurions tellement aimé te voir adopté, toi aussi...

----------


## shoupie

Repose en paix petit Trisse et sois heureux là haut car tu ne l'as vraiment pas été ici bas.

Nous pensons beaucoup à toi pauvre loulou

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> *Trisse* : né en 1999 il a donc 10 ans. beauceron encore très beau pour son âge svelte et élégant. [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img] avec une tête de bébé.... gentil comme tout. 
> adopté et ramené en 2007 car il a mangé le sandwich au saucisson du gamin un peu brutalement.... [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img] il est très goulu... ça, on ne peut pas le nier!!!!! 
> 
> Trisse n'aime pas le boxe... il aime courir et devient de plus en plus triste... 
> 
> mais, dès qu'il est dehors, regardez le...


Comme quoi la vie peut basculer pour eux comme pour les humains, pour une connerie 
Au revoir pépère

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle triste nouvelle, quel triste destin. Tu me rappelles ma chienne Zouck qui après une vie de martyre a vécu 18 mois chez moi seulement (elle avait le cancer).
Vos vies sont parfois tellement injustes et on voudrait tous vous aider et vous aimer. Tendres pensées bonhomme, au moins tu auras encore profité d'une petite promenade, peut-être t'es-tu endormi en rêvant à une promenade avec un maître rien qu'à toi.

----------


## momo

Repose en paix joli petit loulou!

----------


## Fracalossi

Trisse a été le chien d'une promenade le premier jour où je suis venu au refuge,il s'est comporté comme un gentleman me montrant les coins à pipis!Je ne savais pas que j'allais l'emmener un mois plus tard chez le véto pour le déposer...10 ans de box pour une gourmandise mal apprivoisée...j'ai vu une habituée du refuge pleurer car elle a perdu un compagon de fortune...le box est vide,il s'est envolé vers la liberté   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chiendereve

> voici en avant première  la grande partie de notre refuge ainsi vous connaitrez tous nos loulous dans ce grand bâtiment!
> 
> Aurelia leur parle, ert donne leur nom.. c'est super bien!
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xchyx9_unique_animals


Super bien filmé, bravo  

Mais dis moi quand tu nous mettras les images de Wicca ?
As-tu confirmation de son âge ?
Fait-il parti des "anciens" ou pas ?

Merci pour tout ce travail ! C'est chouette.
De plus les boxes sont bien entretenus et les chiens en pleine forme.

----------


## esiocnarf

En attendant Aurelia ... 

un petit récapitulatif de ceux que personne ne regarde...  sans doute trop grands???? 


*1 - MURPHY
*Il est né en 1997 il a donc 12 ans1/2 
il a déjà été adopté et vivait avec des chevaux, les personnes ont divorcé.. et l'ont abandonné en 2004 


*2 - Lasko* grand duduche né en 2002 , au refuge depuis 2007


*3 - BEuck* : né en 1995 il a 15 ans...  il est arrivé en 2003 il est encore très beau aussi! 



*4 - KID (10 ans)*, croisé berger beauceron, de taille moyenne.
Il est né en 1999 et est arrivé au refuge en 2004.


*5 - SIMBA (9* *ans)*,né en 2001 (de taille moyenne).
Simba est arrivé en 2004 et n'a quasiment connu que le refuge. 


*6 - Dora* x chow chow/beauceron taille moyenne née en 1999 adoptée et revenue en 2009



*7 - Vasco* né en 2001 au refuge depuis 2004  Vasco toujours en attente d'un gâteaux ou d'une baballe!!



*8 - Helix* x nordique : né en 1996... va avoir 14 ans au reefuge depuis 2000... ça va faire 10 ans... 
caractère indépendant du nordique


et les petits toujours là... 

*9 - Wika* dont on présume qu'il est plus âgé que ce que nous dit le véto et qui est là depuis 2 ans.. 
petit bonhomme qui ne sait pas grand chose de la vie


*10-* *Poupette* : 9 ans, arrivée au décès de sa maitresse a son petit caractère, conviendrait à une personne seule. 
jolie fifille noire et blanche avec la queue en panache.


 et puis, il y a encore 

ceux dont je n'ai pas encore fait de photos, qui attendent leur tour ici  ... 
 voici quelques noms.. dont 

*Marcus* x berger né en 1997 et arrivé en 1998 Marcus *qui est là depuis presque 12 ans*!!!!

*Onix* : le compagnon de Wallis  adoptée la semaine dernière né 1997 au refuge depuis 2006

*Cooper :* petit x jagd terrier né en 1998 arrivé en 2002 pas très facile... mais pour autant, ne mérite pas de finir au refuge...

----------


## esiocnarf

Est ce la page 13 qui porte bonheur?????   non seulement le printemps est revenu.... mais, 

Devinez..... 

*2 adoptions* aujourdhui!!!!!  

*Poupette* 

Poupette a été adoptée cette après midi par un couple qui voulait un chien pour Mémé qui vient de perdre son tit caniche adoré.....

justement, y voulait un chien pas trop commode...   comme le tit caniche....  et bien...  c'est Poupette!!!!!  

 et puis... petit* Wika* a su conquérir le coeur de Corine....  
Wika qui va rejoindre Marseille et ses  nouveaux copains.... 

ça va les changer de la cuisine, c'est moi qui vous le dit..    les deux titous!!! 

vite... aidez nous à trouver un covoit pour Wika!!!  
 il doit faire Verdun, Dijon, Lyon Valence, Marseille.....  nous allons donc vite faire un post dans les covoits...

----------


## esiocnarf

le lien du covoit pour Wika : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...54.htm#6026640

----------


## Nounette

Super contente pour ces 2 p'ti bouts

----------


## shoupie

Merveilleux pour les 2 loulous. Ces petits vieux sont si craquants et pourtant ils restent bien trop longtemps en box.

Hourra pour Poupette et pour Wika !

Tenez nous au courant !

  aux pitchous

----------


## phacélie

::   bravo pour poupette et wika    :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## odile1969

J'ai plus d'alerte sur mon mail, pour le poste des petits vieux.  
Je suis super contente pour les deux adoptions sa avance doucement mais surement  
Mais suis bien triste que Dora soit si dominante sa lui porte préjudice à la mémère.

----------


## oro



----------


## Fracalossi

:applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  Bravo Wirka (je le trouve très beau personnellement!) et bravo poupette,vous allez connaitre l'amour d'une famille...votre famille!   ::   ::   :amour:   ::   et bravo encore au refuge de Verdun qui son maximum et à esiocnarf pour ses superbes présentation sur rescue!!!Bravo à tous et merci aux adoptants!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Wow, c'est une magnifique nouvelle pour deux chiens dont le caractère spécial rendait l'adoption difficile. Mais heureusement il y a des gens qui ont le courage de ne pas prendre que les animaux les plus faciles.
Longue et belle vie à eux, je me réjouis dans l'avenir de lire leurs nouvelles.
Profitez bien de votre nouvelle vie les petits et merci à vos adoptants et aux bénévoles du refuge qui se battent pour vous.

----------


## esiocnarf

Voici Buck, notre bonne gueule de gros chien aujourdhui qui vient dire bonjour gentiment aux visiteurs... 
il va bientôt avoir 15 ans!! 


il a été trouvé en Aout 2003, voilà, 8 ans qu'il attend et qu'il ne désespère pas... 
il est toujours présent, derrière la grille, il remue la queue... il fait des mamours... 
et bien... rien... 



c'est vrai, maintenant il n'est plus tout jeune... mais si vous saviez comme il est gentil....encore très beau, et gai, lorsqu'il est dehors....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Toujours à me demander pourquoi certains partent et d'autres pas  Il devrait être en POST IT
En tout cas bravo pour WIKA et POUPETTE

----------


## oro

Buck il est ok chiens/chats?

----------


## teuleu

c'est buck ou beuck ?
et si tu nous faisais une belle photo comme tu en as le secret  :
  une " étude de tête" comme disent les pros.

----------


## esiocnarf

Buck (c'est moi qui avait mal orthographié au départ..   ) s'entend avec tout, chat et chien. 
 C'est un vieux grand chien sans défaut!!    enfin, moi je trouve... mais faut croire que le fait d'être grand et vieux...   ça plait pas beaucoup... 

Il est en bonne santé comme un vieux chien et prend un médicament pour le coeur.
 Une fois sorti de son boxe, il vagabonde, il renifle, il rit... il est heureux! 

pour le portrait, Teuleu tu le veux avec ou sans poteau (  plaisanterie entre nous....  )

----------


## myri_bonnie

Françoise , Buck, s'entend vraiment avec les chats ? Parce que moi j'avais l'info "pas de chats", je ne sais plus si j'ai tiré cette info de rescue ou de ton mail, mais en tout cas j'ai noté "pas de chat" ....

Il est beau   et il ne fait pas du tout son âge...

----------


## esiocnarf

décidément... chacun a son idée...   sur mes notes c'est OK tout.... 

 je fairai le test dès que je vais au refuge!!! c'est vrai qu'on s'emmèle les pinceaux à force!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

En fait c'est sur ce même sujet en page 1 qu'il est marqué pour Buck : pas de chats  
Si tous les chiens pouvaient s'entendre avec les chats, ce serait plus facile

----------


## teuleu

En voilà une photo de sa bonne grosse bouille . C'est bien lui  au premier plan ?

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Teuleu, c'est bien Buck!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

je savais bien que j'avais oublié quelque chose!!!!! de rigolo!!!!! *le défilé des manteaux d'Odile!!!  
*quelques photos... de Calinette et un tit copain 





et ... 
vidéo un peu nulle... c'est surement pour celà que je l'ai oubliée.. mais tant pis! c'est trop rigolo!! faut que vous en profitiez un peu.... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/esiocnar.../0/K0NidDHhXc4

----------


## ninon

Extra le défilé de mode et la bonne boubouille du pti buck.Je me souviens de lui il était déjà là quand j'ai adopté mon Bill.Pauvre pti loup!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je ne savais pas qu'on mettait des manteaux aux chats
Super défilé  et superbes manteaux

----------


## esiocnarf

je rentre à l'instant    nous venons d'accompagner Buck pour son dernier voyage     il ne pouvait plus respirer, son coeur n'en pouvait plus de trop attendre..... 

il pleut....   
 Adieu Buck

----------


## teuleu



----------


## vagabong 68

Buck a achevé son voyage parmi vous. Vous l'avez aimé, choyé, soigné. Merci pour lui et pour tous les autres.
Peut-être a-t-il enfin trouvé sa famille.

Repose en paix et courage à vous.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh merde
Pas plus tard qu'hier je me disais que çà allait être son tour d'être mis à l'honneur et d'être adopté
C'est trop triste
Et à chaque fois je me dis "combien de Buck" qui meurent dans les refuges incognitos
Au revoir petit bonhomme

----------


## shoupie

Repose en paix petit Buck. Sois heureux là haut et rattrape avec tes copains tout ce que tu n'as pas eu ici bas.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh quelle tristesse une fois de plus. Pauvre Buck, repose en paix gentil bonhomme  . Merci d'avoir été là pour lui, faute d'une famille rien qu'à lui.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Buck, Trisse, Omer,

Tous ces bons chiens avec un   gros comme ça.

Regardés avec beaucoup d'amour par ceux qui les connaissaient,

mais invisibles pour les autres.

J'ai beaucoup de peine en pensant à vous 3

----------


## ninon

pas de môts!

----------


## breton67



----------


## odile1969

Quel triste nouvel pour le papi, il a rejoint les étoiles et il va illuminer nos nuits maintenant  

Merci pour le défilé je me suis bien amusé a voir les greffiers avec leurs manteaux et pour quoi pas eux, si il non plus de poils.

----------


## hitchcock

Buck ou Beuck, je ne retrouvais pas, c'est ce gentil beau papy qui vient de s'endormir...   ::   C'est si dur de penser qu'il y a cru jusqu'au bout, et pour rien. Oh mon pépère c'est si moche    ::

----------


## teuleu

Nous avons perdu Omer, nous avons perdu Buck mobilisons nous pour faire adopter *Lasko* avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.
*Lasko* a maintenant son post perso venez nombreux le soutenir

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...78.htm#6042578

----------


## oro

J´ai remarqué qu´il y a encore des vieux qui manque sur le post.
Alors....

*Cooper male né en 1998*
Jack terrier abandonné en 2002 , pas très facile. Entente avec les autres chiens, dont les mâles. Pas d'enfants. 


*Marcus male né en 1997*
Croisé berger/husky arrivé en 1998. N'a jamais été adopté car il est imprévisible. Pour maîtres avertis. 


*Onix male né en 1997*
Croisé berger née en 1997 abandonné deux fois suite à décès la deuxième fois en 2006. Vieux chien qui aime son calme. Eviter les mâles. Pas de problème avec les enfants


*Sultan male né en 2001*
Berger allemand poils longs, arrivé en 2008 suite à un abandon.
Chien un peu foufou, très joueur très beau; il lui faudrait un maître ferme et un jardin.


*Titeuf male né en 2001*
Bouledogue américain né en 2001 abandonné en 2008. Gentil mais eviter les petits enfants Pour maître averti connaissant la race. jardin indispensable.

----------


## tatmikina

Je reviens ici après un petit moment! Il s'en est passé des choses à Verdun...
Poupette et Wika, c'est extraordinaire! comme quoi tout chien a sa chance! timide ou caractériel, chaque loulou a son maître qui l'attend quelque part...
 :Embarrassment: k:  bravo pour ces belles adoptions!   :amour: 

Pour Buck, c'est trop triste. D'accord avec teuleu... il faut booster les autres avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.
Rien de pire qu'un loulou qui meurt sans avoir eu la chance de mourir chez lui, chez ses adoptants.

Heureusement pour lui, il a eu la chance de recevoir vos bons soins et toute votre attention.

Bravo Françoise, chez toi les chiens ont une destinée pleine d'espoir. Et même s'ils meurent au refuge, on sait qu'ils sont chouchoutés et qu'ils ne meurent pas maltraités ou malheureux.

Pour tous ceux qui restent, il y a un espoir d'adoption!
Et ils ne passent pas inaperçus, même les gros! Ils ont tous l'air super.

----------


## teuleu

> *Titeuf male né en 2001*
> Bouledogue américain né en 2001 abandonné en 2008. Gentil mais eviter les petits enfants Pour maître averti connaissant la race. jardin indispensable.


Pourquoi pour maître averti connaissant la race ? je croyais que les bouledogues américains étaient des grosses patasses hyper sympas.

----------


## teuleu

J'ai trouvé ce qui suit sur le caractère du boulam[justify:20gb3n8p]Le boul&#39;am est un molosse plutôt facile comparé à certains autres. C&#39;est un chien très proche de son maître et de sa famille, qu&#39;il saura protéger et aimer sans retenue, jusqu&#39;à en être "pot de colle". Toutefois comme TOUT CHIEN, il doit recevoir dés son plus jeune âge une éducation ferme, avec une hiérarchie établie (le chien étant bien entendu TOUJOURS le dernier maillon de la chaîne familiale... même après le nourrisson de la maison qui vient de naître...).

C&#39;est un chien jovial et joyeux, qui ne perd pas 5mn pour faire le clown... ou des bêtises ! Et oui, c&#39;est un gros molosse qui grandit vite dans son corps, mais dans sa tête il reste longtemps bébé... il faut lui montrer la ville, les gens, les bruits etc... au risque de le voir très à l&#39;aise chez vous avec les siens, et bien plus timide à l&#39;extérieur.

Avec ses congénères, tout dépendra de son apprentissage, mais malgré tout, les mâles ont des difficultés à cohabiter entres eux quand ils atteignent l&#39;âge adulte. Cela reste bien plus facile avec les femelles.

Avec les enfants, le boul&#39;am saura se montrer un compagnon de jeu, un complice des plus petits aux plus grands de sa tribu. Malgré son gabarit il est attentif aux plus petits, mais il faut veiller à lui inculquer dès son arrivée à la maison de ne pas sauter pour dire bonjour, pas sur le lit... où ma foi il se sent parfaitement bien ! Noubliez pas quil ne restera pas un chiot de 5kg et deviendra par la suite un chien de 40, voire 50 kg.

J&#39;aime les surnommer "aspirateur à croquettes"...vous dire que côté repas, pas vraiment de soucis, c&#39;est par contre un avantage certain pour l&#39;éduquer: un petit bout de fromage et en 5 minutes, il saura : aboyer, sasseoir, se coucher, etc...[/justify:20gb3n8p]
[justify:20gb3n8p]C&#39;est en conclusion un chien extraordinaire, avec un coeur aussi gros que lui, qui ne laisse personne indifférent. [/justify:20gb3n8p]

----------


## odile1969

esiocanif j'espère que tous vas bien pour toi et que tu n'est pas malade.
Ton silence m'inquiète moi.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Odile, pas de soucis, Françoise (esiocanif) est en vacances.
Elle se repose après toutes ses bonnes actions.
Bonne journée

----------


## esiocnarf

merci mes amies de vous faire du souci pour moi.... 
me voici de retour.... 

 alors.. prêtes ???? on recommence ??????    on leur trouve le bonheur?????

----------


## odile1969

esiocnarf bien contente de te revoir sur ce poste.
Par contre il y a des modification sur le site de rescue il est obligation de donner le N° d'identification de chaque chien.
Sous peine de voir le poste supprimé, j'en est été averti sur un de mes postes perso. 
Il y a eu des contrôles sur le site et il ont été sommer de ce mettre en conformité avec la loi.

----------


## tatmikina

oui on leur trouve le bonheeeeeeuuuuuuuuur!!!!!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Super tu as l'air en pleine forme mais bon tes posts n'ont pads été abandonnées

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir Françoise,
je n'avais plus d'alertes sur ce post non plus   :hein: 
je suis triste pour Buck et Trisse  :ange2:  :ange2:  deux anges au paradis des toutous.
j'ai relu les dernières pages et j'ai vu la vidéo avec Unique. Ce qu'ils sont beaux ces toutous. Mon petit Snif (le caniche blanc à queue longue adopté chez Adeline) a entendu les chiens de la vidéo aboyer. Il est venu s'asseoir sur une chaise à côté de l'ordi et a écouté et regardé en penchant la tête, l'air triste et j'ai eu un pincement au coeur pour tous vos petits oubliés de Verdun. Que c'est triste de voir tous ces petits vieux derrière les barreaux. J'espère qu'ils vont enfin trouver leur famille. Jamais je ne regrette un seul instant d'avoir adopté 5 petits seniors et j'espère que mon témoignage aidera vos petits à trouver un foyer.
Ils le valent bien.   :amour:  :bisous2:  à toi et toute l'équipe de Verdun. Merci de les soigner si bien.

----------


## Lea

C'est bien bien triste pour BUCK   Je ne l'avais pas vu au début de ce post, au moment où Max a été adopté .

Repose en paix, mon grand .

----------


## tatmikina

vais avoir la chance de rencontrer Françoise et son refuge des ptits vieux à Verdun!!!  

j'ai tellement hâte!!!!!!!


a moi les pti vieeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuux!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Daysie433

oh la veinarde.......si je pouvais, je viendrais bien aussi  :adieu:

----------


## esiocnarf

et.. à nous les petits Serbes...  ces petits miraculés qui passent par chez nous

on en profitera pour faire des photos.... et vous montrer tout le monde!   et puis au mois de Mai, il devrait faire beau..non ?

----------


## tatmikina



----------


## esiocnarf

Comme il faut que je donne tous les numéros d'identifications, je vais en profiter pour faire l'inventaire....   des oubliés, oubliés... ceux qui n'ont pas encore trouvé leur famille !!!!!!!!    ceux, qui depuis le début du post attendent avec impatience leur tour de brocolis et de guirlandes.... 

 voici donc : 
*1 - MURPHY
*Il est né en 1997 il a donc 12 ans1/2 x berger  *WAR 881* 

*2 - Lasko* grand duduche né en 2002 , au refuge depuis 2007  : *250 269 600 905 871*

*3 - KID (10 ans)*, croisé berger beauceron, de taille moyenne.
Il est né en 1999 et est arrivé au refuge en 2004. :   *2 BPP 946*

*4 - SIMBA (9* *ans)*,né en 2001 (de taille moyenne).
Simba est arrivé en 2004 et n'a quasiment connu que le refuge. *BFL 343* 

*5 - Dora* x chow chow/beauceron taille moyenne née en 1999 adoptée et revenue en 2009 : *250 269 600 259 725* 

*6 - Vasco* né en 2002 au refuge depuis 2004  Vasco toujours en attente d'un gâteaux ou d'une baballe!!  *250 269 600 905 871*

*7 - Helix* x nordique : né en 1996... au refuge depuis 2000... caractère indépendant du nordiquex samoyède   *2NF 787*

*8 - Marcus* x berger né en 1997 et arrivé en 1998 Marcus *qui est là depuis presque 12 ans*!!!!*WRR 043*

*9 - Onix* : le compagnon de Wallis né 1997 au refuge depuis 2006 : *WHX 361*

*10 - Cooper :* petit x jagd terrier né en 1998 arrivé en 2002 pas très facile...   *XRS 706*

*11 - Sultan* male né en 2001 Berger allemand poils longs, arrivé en 2008 suite à un abandon.*2AXG 472*

*12 - Titeuf male né en 2001*Bouledogue américain né en 2001 abandonné en 2008. *250 269 602 800 478 351*

*voilà donc un petit résumé des noms de  ceux qui attendent qui vous attendent.... *

----------


## esiocnarf

plus personne pour nos loulous.... trop vieux, sans doute, ou pas assez....pas assez quoi???  


Certain y croient encore, ne les laissez pas!  
c'est le printemps pour tous, ils aimeraient tant aussi pouvoir enfin en profiter... 


voici* Lasko* samedi si heureux qu'on s'occupe un peu de lui..



le petit* Rambo* né 2005 : 250 269 602 223 810 qui se demande bien pourquoi ce n'est jamais son tour.. et nous aussi.... 
*Rambo* qui en a marre que personne ne le regarde... 
il est mal coiffé.. oui.. mais sur un beau coussin et bien peigné...  



et *Dora*.. notre Dora qui se laisse aller en ce moment 
elle aussi se demande ce qu'elle a bien pu faire pour ne pas mériter autre chose... 

et tous les autres... Murphy, Simba etc.... tous nos vieux qui sont là depuis tant d'années...  s'il vous plait.. pensez à eux....

----------


## teuleu

LASKO   est sur le bon coin meuse http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/109087680.htm

----------


## ninon

De retour de l'Etang bleu aprés une petite visite pour préparer l'arrivée de 3 petits chti la semaine prochaine, j'ai fait la connaissance de Françoise et des toutous 
Qlq petites photos pour parler d'eux enfin ce sont des grands timides ils ont un peu de mal à faire les stars 
 Le gentil Lasco

Le beau Sultan le roi du baton

http://rescue.forumactif.com//images/220410004.jpg








J'ai fait qlq petits morceau de video de lui mais je ne sais pas trop comment les poster en plus j'aimerai bien suprimer le son car je gagatise à fond  et faire un petit montage(si qlq1 veut bien me conseiller en mp)
D'autres photos, le seul probleme, c'est que je ne sais pas les noms des petits suivants 
*esiocnarf a toi de jouer dans ce cas là* 





*La copine de lasko*


Bien sociable!



*Un grand timide :Loulou*
**

j'en ferai d'autre lorsque j'y retournerai

----------


## esiocnarf

coucou Marie    voici une nouvelle collaboratrice    qui fait des photos de pros... ça va vous changer...... 

 La petite noireaude à moustache est Kiara qui a déjà un post sur rescue 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-ne-...mi-t277789.htm

La p'tite au nez pointue c'est Chipie (née 2002   250 269 602 888 742) qui est la compagne de boxe de Lasko notre grand nunuche au coeur tendre...  
 et Loulou un petit nouveau x berger de petite taille qui doit être à la mode car nous venons de récupérer la copie conforme hier.... en fifille... si bien qu'on ne sait plus qui est qui....  

 Sultan a aussi son post :

----------


## esiocnarf

voici son post : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...ghlight=sultan

  et celui de Lasko : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...ighlight=lasko

----------


## esiocnarf

[center:3j98b28r]

Lasko est réservé!!!!! 


il part demain...... [/center:3j98b28r]

----------


## ninon

waou, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees! ça c'est une super nouvelle super contente pour ce bon petit pére

----------


## shoupie



----------


## esiocnarf

Lasko est allé rejoindre le post des miraculés!!!  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-ado...10.htm#6133713

----------


## teuleu

le post de *CHIPIE*
* http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes...41.htm#6135568*

----------


## esiocnarf

petit Rambo 5 ans attend qu'on le regarde enfin.. 
de la taille d'un caniche... 
il est gentil avec tout le monde, il va être lavé jeudi pour le mettre un peu en valeur....


il est en boxe avec Arpège et Kirikou réputé pas très facile.. et tout va bien!!

Donnez lui sa chance...

----------


## Tekenn74

Pour Rambo, peut-il vivre en appartement avec chats et enfants et rester seul quelques heures?

----------


## esiocnarf

Rambo est toujours seul (enfin si on peut dire...) il n'aboie jamais, n'ose jamais venir quand il ne connait pas... à mon avis....   je pense qu'il n'y aurait aucun souci.... c'est un chien très très timide... au refuge.

----------


## teuleu

le post de MURPHY http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...59.htm#6154135

----------


## teuleu

RAMBO est sur le bon coin meuse http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/111583281.htm?ca=15_s merci esiocnarf

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, j'espère que ce petit bout de chou va se faire remarquer en photo puisqu'il ne se fait pas remarquer ici..   et au refuge..... 

il est t pourtant pas bien grand.. tout menu et tout discret....

----------


## tatmikina

il est super ce titi, Françoise!
il va vite être remarqué!
un petit post individuel pour lui?...

----------


## esiocnarf

oui... Alice.. c'est prévu aussi...    je voudrais tant qu'il soit à l'honneur aussi... lui, si discret...

----------


## tatmikina

ze l'ai mis comme avatar...
et si l=on lui demandait une petite bannière aussi pour le rendre visible?

----------


## esiocnarf

je lui ai fait un post au petit RAMBO : 


http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-ne-...ighlight=rambo

----------


## menphis

bonsoir ou en est hélix!!!!

s"entend t'il avec ces congérères!!!!  on chercher un solution!!!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous aurions une opportunité...   pour Helix..
 si ça se concrétise, je vous tiens au courant....
j'attends confirmation....

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous aurions une opportunité...   pour Helix..
 si ça se concrétise, je vous tiens au courant....
j'attends confirmation....

----------


## myri_bonnie

wow, ce serait formidable, il mérite de finir sa vie dans une vraie maison. Je croise les doigts....

----------


## malory

super retient nous au courant

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai eu l'immense bonheur d'être accueillie à Verdun avec tous mes chiens  
c'était un grand moment!

admirable, un instant magique...

L'équipe de Verdun est plus que chaleureuse, je dirais que les chiens (et les chats !) ont bien de la chance dans leur malheur, d'être dans un refuge où les personnes sont si dévouées à leur bien être!

En même temps c'était triste parce qu'on voit tous ces chiens qui ont des histoires tristes qui les ont amenés au refuge, 
mais ils ont un grand espace, et des conditions de vie saines.

Ces chiens valent vraiment tous le détour!

Les oubliés qui ont été au départ du post sont les meilleurs!!
La Dora est une vraie boule d'amour!
Et le Vasko !!!... on a bu un verre à côté de lui, il crevait pour une caresse à travers le grillage! un vrai chien de famille, et pourtant depuis si longtemps au refuge!

tout a été très vite, mais j'ai vu des bouilles à Verdun!!! des chiens tous plus beaux et sympas les uns que les autres!
Et une Françoise qui les connait tous si bien!

La prochaine fois, je pense qu'on prendra des photos et vidéos ! parce qu'y aller et les voir en vrai, comparé aux photos, rien à voir!

  ah! Verdun! 
si tous les refuges pouvaient être comme ça!

----------


## esiocnarf

que de compliments.. mon Dieu...
 je transmets à tous, bien entendu...  et je n'oublie pas le petit Vasco, Urgo et Dora qui ont partagé l'apéro avec nous... près de l'enclos des chats  collés au grillage pour mieux entendre nos conversations..... 

Tout le monde a profité de cette rencontre...    un grand moment de tendresse que nos toutous et minous ont partagé avec les petits serbes .

Il va falloir à présent que nos petits oubliés.. ceux du fond , les tout vieux, les pas trop commodes... les transparents.. trouvent, eux aussi, des familles... 
ils ont besoin de nous, essayons encore et encore.... merci d'être toujours présents pour eux

----------


## kate51

bonjour,
depuis le temps que je suis sans rien dire vos differents postes sur rescue , j avais envie de me manifester a mon tour !!!
voila je vais de temps en temps me ballader sur Verdun, mais je n avais jamais eu connaissance de l existence de votre refuge sauf depuis mon inscription sur ce site.
et hier j ai soudain eu l envie de vous rendre visite , de rencontrer tous ses loulous ainsi que les personnes qui s en occupe  , mais hier pas de chance   , nous avons attendu jusque 15h30 devant l entrée , avec beaucoup d autre personne . mais un mr a eu la gentillesse de venir nous prevenir que personne ne pouvait venir ouvrir le refuge ce dimanche 
voila ce n est que partie remise , car je me suis permi de regarder un peu le long du grillage sur le coté  et j ai decouvert un refuge avec des boxes tres propre dans un espace tres verdoyant et ombragé. il y avait un jeune boxer qui avait l air tout content de m apercevoir  tres beau !!!!
tout ça pour vous dire que j y reviendrai faire une tite visite sans probleme bientot!!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

quel dommage!!!
 hier, nous avons eu un problème.... il a fallu fermer le refuge très vite...en effet, vers 14h45  

En ce moment il y a manque de personnel pour maladie.. et une seule personne ne peut rester au refuge... c'est parfaitement interdit, la présidente a  du faire fermer le refuge. 

désolée, j'espère que tu reviendras nous voir....

----------


## tatmikina

kate 51, ça vaut le coup de revenir!!

tous ces chiens qui attendent un maître!
ça vaut le détour ce refuge

c'est vrai qu'il y a le boxer dehors qui attend! 
mais à l'intérieur, encore plein des tout beaux!! (comme le vieux Vasco   )

tu sais Françoise, le Vasco...il serait bien en vitrine du refuge, paf, première cage, le boooooooo Papi!!

----------


## kate51

aucun souci!!!
maintenant que j ai localisé l endroit 
en plus je ne suis pas tres loin : 70km
j en profite aussi  Alice pour vous feliciter pour tout ce que vous faite   , je suis aussi tout vos post sur Becej , sans egalement me manifester donc voila c est fait!!! RESPECT......!!!! 
a bientot!

----------


## esiocnarf

petit Rambo a une touche     on attend samedi.... 

 et puis Vasco notre vieux Vasko est malade... je l'ai amené ce matin chez le véto... sans doute une gastro.. il avait un air si malheureux....  
il est monté gentiment dans ma voiture, il s'est laissé manipulé sans broncher.... c'est un véritable AMOUR, ce chien.... 
Si seulement quelqu'un pouvait le regarder celui ci....

----------


## esiocnarf

voici un nouveau post pour *Vasco*.. afin de lui donner toutes ses chances....  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...56.htm#6194191

----------


## oro

Comment va Vasco?C´est mieux?

----------


## esiocnarf

je vais le voir tout à l'heure..
 on aura les résultats des analyses lundi.....   il semble qu'il fasse une insuffisance reinale.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh zut alors, l'insuffisance rénale est une crasse, mais je le trouve encore bien jeune pour ça  
Espérons que c'est juste une crise passagère. J'attends les nouvelles...

----------


## esiocnarf

VASCO est au plus mal ce soir.... 
il est hospitalisé depuis ce matin... pronostic réservé....

----------


## POLKA67

Ohhhh, le véto n'a donc pas trouvé ce qu'il avait ?
Tiens le coup VASCO !

----------


## shoupie

Des nouvelles de Vasco ?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pauvre Vasco, j'espère qu'il va se remettre et trouver un bon foyer, mais j'ai encore en souvenir le départ d'Omer alors j'espère vraiment que Vasco aura un autre destin....

----------


## phacélie

les reins ....    ::   accroche-toi tit pépère, tu n'as pas encore ta famille, mais il y a autour de toi des gens qui t'aiment  :amour:

----------


## mariane

esiocnarf a mis un mot sur le post de Vasco. Le pti lou est parti ce matin    

[img]%20%20Uploaded%20with%20ImageShack.us[/img]

----------


## esiocnarf

oui Mariane   Vasco s'est endormi pour toujours ce matin...   il n'avait que 9 ans.....

----------


## POLKA67

Pauvre VASCO, j'espère qu'il s'en est allé tout doucement...  rejoindre le pont de l'arc en ciel comme cela avait été dit si joliment ailleurs...

----------


## teuleu

[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:xix0kglr][tr:xix0kglr]Le pauvre Murphy attend toujours d&#39;être adopté 
Ne l&#39;oubliez pas

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...55-t281559.htm[/tr:xix0kglr][tr:xix0kglr][td:xix0kglr][/td:xix0kglr][/tr:xix0kglr][/table:xix0kglr]

----------


## esiocnarf

plus beaucoup de monde pour nos vieux toutous....    il n'y aurait donc plus de place pour eux???

*MURPHY : 13 ans,* qui y croit tellement fort,

*KID :10 ans* croisé berger beauceron, de taille moyenne né en 1999 et  arrivé au refuge en 2004.

*SIMBA  :9* *ans*, le berger roux à l'oreille cassée né en 2001  au refuge depuis l'âge de 3 ans.... 

*Dora* x chow chow/beauceron  née en 1999 adoptée et revenue en 2009 au décès de sa maitresse  au caractère bien trempé 

*Helix* x nordique : né en 1996... au refuge depuis 2000... 10 ans!!!   qui aimerait tant pouvoir gambader tranquilement le reste de ses jours

*Marcus* x berger né en 1997 *qui est là depuis presque 12 ans  * 

*Onix* :né en 1997 au refuge depuis 2006 

*Cooper :* petit x jagd terrier né en 1998 arrivé en 2002 

*Titeuf male né en 2001* Bouledogue américain né en 2001 abandonné en 2008. adorable avec les humains

  que se passe t il ???? 
  qu'ont ils de moins ????? 

 Aidez nous à leur trouver une famille, ne les laissez pas derrière les grilles du refuge.... il va en arriver d'autres.. plus personne ne les regardera....

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

En regardant la vidéo d'Arpège et de Rambo, j'ai fait la connaissance de KIRIKOU 

Et la seule chose que je sache sur lui, c'est qu'il est protecteur et peu commode.
Mais D'autre part:

Il est beau avec son poil noir bien fourni et sa queue portée fièrement en panache 
Je ne l'ai pas vu aboyer
Il vient gentiment dire bonjour à la grille et s'y attarde en remuant la queue,

Et quoi d'autre pourrait-on dire de lui pour aussi lui donner sa CHANCE  
D'avoir un jour sa famille à lui

----------


## arok

je voudrais prendre helix pour le dorloter le reste de ses jours  
je croyais qu il etait parti en FA

----------


## esiocnarf

Pour Kirikou, seul un adoptant près de chez nous est possible. pas de covoit ou d'adoption hors département. 

 pour Helix, je remercie infiniement Arok, comme je lui ai répondu en MP, Helix vit sa petite retraite là où il a toujours vécu, un long covoiturage et un autre univers avec d'autres chiens risque de le chambouler...
Merci de ta proposition, nous préfererions une famille dans notre coin   .

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Bon Kirikou   restera dans la Meuse 

 MAIS il y a certainement des gens de la meuse qui vont sur Rescue 

alors que peut-on apprendre de plus sur ce beau Kirikou?

----------


## esiocnarf

une magnifique vidéo de Ninon qui est venue hier au refuge.. très émouvante.... 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdgrej_murphy_animals

----------


## oro

C´est trop triste   Mais pourquoi il y a personne pour un gentil vieux chien???

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Ninon
  c'est une magnifique vidéo 

   pleine de douceur et de sensibilité

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

La CHANCE Helix après 10 années de box,

 c'était que l'on te remarque

et le MIRACLE c'était qu' Arok   (la spécialiste réputée des races nordiques dont les huskies)  t'accueille dans sa maison

Le rêve de te voir enfin gambader,  chez elle, s'est évanoui

Et je me sens si  maintenant

----------


## dadatsun

je ne comprend pas trop non plus mais ..... nous n avons pas Helix depuis des années.....

----------


## kate51

bonjour,
avez vous besoin de couverture pour vos petits oubliés  , je sais l ete arrive !! mais c est en prevision pour cette hiver!
voila je travaille en maison de retraite et nous renouvelons le stock de couverture, j ai pu en recuperer une trentaine pour l instant , alors j ai pensé a vous et vos loulous 
voila

----------


## esiocnarf

ouiiiii!!! bien entendu!!! les couvertures sont toujours bienvenues!!!!  

les travaux reprennent depuis hier, toute la grande partie va être remise aux normes, nous aurons de la place pour les stocker!!!

----------


## kate51

Super!! 
je les stocke chez moi en attendant de pouvoir vous les monter , avant l hiver  bien sur!!!
j ai hate de rencontrer votre equipe et tout vos loulous!!! 
a bientot!

----------


## clebus

up

----------


## Thasseda

up

----------


## champardenais

coucou, je suis à 40 km de Verdun, je lis vos post depuis quelques semaines, j'ai adopté une petite poupette de 11 ans en fevrier, par l'association les toutous de la 2ieme chance, je voulais essayer de vous aider en vous proposant de  passer des annonces dans le journal du pays d'argonne qui est distribué dans beaucoup de foyers (qui parait tous les 15 jours) et dans lequel il n'y a aucune annonce concernant des chiens juste des chiots. bien sur je vous laisse rediger la où les annonces que je reglerai et irai  porter. Si cela est possible, je peux peut être vous joindre par telephone et vous donner mes coordonnées, j'aimerai tellement faire quelque chose pour tous ces petits peperes
une amie des animaux

----------


## teuleu

c'est super 
si les gens du refuge sont d'accord tu peux recopier l'annonce que j'ai faite sur le bon coin pour murphy (cliquer sur ma signature pour aller sur le post de murphy)et dont le lien se trouve sur le post de murphy.

----------


## teuleu

l'annonce sur le bon coin  http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/110996730.htm?ca=15_s

----------


## teuleu

le post de murphy http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...55-t281559.htm

----------


## champardenais

j'ai vu l'annonce sur le bon coin, dés que j'ai l'accord du refuge je peux faire l'annonce en me servant de la tienne, il faut essayer on ne sait jamais.

----------


## champardenais

je viens d'essayer d'envoyer un mp à Goupil, mais je suis un peu novice et je ne sais si cela a bien fonctionné sinon je réessayerais demain. merci à bientôt

----------


## teuleu

> j'ai vu l'annonce sur le bon coin, dés que j'ai l'accord du refuge je peux faire l'annonce en me servant de la tienne, il faut essayer on ne sait jamais.


c'est bon j'ai eu goupil au téléphone tu as l'accord pour faire l'annonce

----------


## champardenais

ça y est l'annonce pour MURPHY est portée, le texte a été fait avec l'aide de teuleu et pourvu que celà lui porte chance  , elle parait à partir du 5 juillet.
gros calins à murphy.

----------


## capucine2345

> ça y est l'annonce pour MURPHY est portée, le texte a été fait avec l'aide de teuleu et pourvu que celà lui porte chance  , elle parait à partir du 5 juillet.
> gros calins à murphy.


  ::   ::   ::    et merci pour etegnrosité 

tout comme vous j'espère que ça lui portera enfin chance    ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

> ça y est l'annonce pour MURPHY est portée,  pourvu que celà lui porte chance  , elle parait à partir du 5 juillet.
> gros calins à murphy.

----------


## esiocnarf

De belles adoptions pour nos "oubliés" ces jours ci au refuge....  

*ARPEGE*, (post sur rescue) au refuge depuis 5 ans, le tout petit sauvage en FA depuis 1 mois  a été adopté le jour de la fête nationale.... 


le lendemain,
*SULTAN*  9 ans, notre vieux BA malade (post sur rescue) depuis quelques mois a trouvé SA famille en RP qui est venu spécialement le chercher  

Voici Sultan qui sort de chez le véto... dans la voiture de Papa, maman...  



 et puis....  

La famille de Sultan a trouvé un adoptant *pour RAMBO* au refuge depuis 5 ans!!!! (post sur rescue)le petit bonhomme que personne ne regardait  est repartie avec eux.. 

le voici à côté de Sultan prêt pour le départ : 



 les nouvelles sont formidables pour tous!!! ils sont déjà chez eux....    c'est fou!!!! 


 N'oubliez pas... il en reste encore des oubliés..... qui, comme eux attendent leur tour...

----------


## vagabong 68

Je ne verrais plus la fête nationale de la même façon. Merci aux adoptants de ces merveilleux loulous. 

Bonne et longue vie à tout ce petit monde.

----------


## ninon

C'est sur qu'il ne faut pas oublier les autres tout aussi silencieusement résignés:
Murphy, Simba(un grand timide aussi), Kid, Hellix ,Dora,Kirikou  , et les autres

----------


## capucine2345

::    au revoir Arpège    ::    au revoir Sultan    ::    au revoir Rambo ( mon tit chouchou de Recue   :gene:   )

bonne route les loulous et soyez très très heureux   :calinou:  :calinou: 

 :merci:   pour ces excellentes nouvelles   :amour4:

----------


## champardenais

les annonces pour Kid et Simba vont paraitre sur l'arrondissement de ste Menehould à partir de Lundi

----------


## esiocnarf

champardennais... 

d'autant que nos petiots sont dans le bruit et la poussière avec les travaux
 regardez!!



 Kid et Simba sont à gauche....  
on voit Kid....juste devant, Simba est juste après lui....  


  Simba qui n'est jamais sorti du refuge depuis son arrivée....

----------


## dadatsun

estce que dora a un post a elle svp ? merci

----------


## esiocnarf

NON...... Dora n'a pas de post.. je peux lui en faire un si tu veux.....

je vais refaire des photos..elle n'est pas facile à prendre car elle s'ennuie beaucoup et ne veut plus sortir du boxe où elle est avec trois autres chiens.
 Bien que son alimentation soit réduite, elle a beaucoup grossi et un peu de marche lui fairait pourtant le plus grans bien!  

je sais juste qu'elle ne supporte pas du tout les chats et les animaux de ferme (poules, canards etc.... moutons en particulier) 
Dora est gourmande, gentille avec ses congénères mâles (je redemande pour les femelles) et les humains.
 Elle n'a jamais cotoyé d'enfants petits.

----------


## dadatsun

::   mes chiens sont des mâles mais j ai 7 chats et 2 chèvres + lapins et chonchons.... ça fera pas....

par conter est ce qu je peux la "marrainer" pour lui apporter un peu de confort ou des jouets ? 
pourquoi ne veut elle plus sortir de son box ? elle se sent malmenée par les autres s ils bougent plus ?

----------


## dadatsun

... et je pense qu un postr à elle permettrai de la mettre en signature et de diffuser un peu plus facilement pour elle.... elle a sûrement qq qui l attend qqpart....

----------


## esiocnarf

bien entendu que tu peux la marrainer notre grosse Dora   contacte simplement le refuge  

Elle n'a pas envie de sortir, pourquoi???? d'une part, sans doute parce qu'elle est un peu paresseuse 
on ne peut pas dire qu'elle ne sort pas du tout, mais il faut l'obliger.... ça ne lui dit rien...
il faut dire que ces derniers temps, 3 de ses vieux compagnons sont partis...

rappelez vous, page 1, les tout premiers du posts..... 
y avait Max, le grand et beau Max qui a été adopté par Béatrice 

mais aussi le gentil Vasco et le grand Buck qui ont rejoint le paradis des animaux sans avoir eu la chance de retrouver une famille 
elle a bien de nouveaux compagnons, mais, allez savoir ce qui se passent dans sa tête....  


Voilà maintenant 9 mois que Dora a inauguré ce post... mais sans doute à cause de son caractère, elle n'a pas encore pu trouver la famille idéale, celle qui la comprendrait et qui l'aimerait jusqu'à la fin de sa vie.... 
alors,  pour la bonne DORA hip hip.... hip..... Hourra   je vous assure qu'elle le mérite!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

une mauvaise nouvelle 



* Lasko, Chipie et Alba* sont revenus tous les trois....  Angie leur maitresse a un grâve problème de santé et ne peut assumer seule ses trois petits garçons et les trois chiens.
 c'est en pleurs qu'elle est venue les ramener au refuge 


Lasko, vous vous souvenez ???? 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-ado...ighlight=lasko



 et Chipie ???


http://rescue.forumactif.com/en-atte...55-t280841.htm 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/en-atte...55-t280841.htmhttp://rescue.forumactif.com/en-atte...55-t280841.htm



[font=Times:2d6s9l2f]Alba , la toute petite Alba.... [/font] 

 

  je vais leur refaire un post rien que pour eux, car il faut, Il faut absolument qu'on les place rapidement !!!! 

 Chipie et Lasko ne seront adoptable QU'ENSEMBLE!!!!! les deux là sont inséparables.





 je mettrai le lien du post dès que je l'aurai fait....

----------


## esiocnarf

voici le lien : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/situati...07.htm#6419435

----------


## kate51

bravo champardenais   , j ai vu l annonce pour murphy sur le petit journal de l argonne , j espere que cela lui portera vraiment chance et qu il trouvera sa gentille famille 
c est vrai qu il y a tres peu d annonce pour les chiens n donc peut etre une tite chance pour le loulou!!!
je suis pas loin de vous champardenais , suis de suippes!!!
esiocnarf, je pense monter les couvertures dont je t avais parler courant AOUT , j en ai une bonne vingtaine, le refuge est il ouvert tout les jours??

----------


## esiocnarf

OUI, Kate, tous les jours à partir de 14 heures!!!
 je serai absente à partir de mercredi prochain jusqu'au lundi 9 aout , je me dépêche donc de faire le post de notre bonne Dora..... 
et je vous mets le lien..
 je fairai un post à chacun petit à petit...

----------


## champardenais

Les annonces sont parues cette semaine pour Kid , Simba et de nouveau pour murphy, Dommage   il y a 2 autres annonces de chien à donner (labrador 2 ans  et BA 8 ans). mais bon on aura essayer, il faut y croire.
En effet Kate, nous ne sommes pas loin, nous sommes allés à Suippes Vendredi dernier. Je viens de voir pour les 3 toutous de retour au refuge quel creve coeur.

----------


## teuleu

nouveau post pour lasko
post commun avec chipie puisqu'ils sont adoptables ensemble
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-toutous-f77/lasko-x-beauceron-et-chipie-fox-poil-lisse-verdun-55-t292886.htm

----------


## esiocnarf

Teuleu, j'en avais déjà fait un hier soir... 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/situations-inclassables-f85/lasko-chipie-et-alba-sont-revenus-a-l-adoption-thierville-55-t292807.htm#6419435
je viens de recopier ton message dessus ....

----------


## esiocnarf

DORA a son post : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...84.htm#6428777

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens d'être prévenue d'une triste nouvelle.
HELIX s'est éteint cette nuit.  :lol: 

Helix est parti après 10 ans de refuge, 10 ans sans un mitre, 10 ans de boxe, 10 ans de solitude..
Il était très fatigué depuis quelque temps, on sentait bien qu'il ne fallait pas grand chose pour que son coeur lache, la chaleur, et la lassitude ont fait leur oeuvre.

 Adieu Helix, je ne t'oublierai pas. 
Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi un si beau chien n'est jamais parti...

----------


## esiocnarf

le chagrin m'a fait taper un smiley bien peu approprié.. pardonnez moi.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle triste nouvelle, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux. Hélix le copain de box d'Omer... J'espère que vous êtes réunis tous les deux aujourd'hui...

----------


## oro

Trop triste encore un qui n´a jamais connu de vivre dans une bonne famille!  
Ca m´énerve que je n´ai pas assez de la place pour prendre tout les pauvres vieux!
J´ai adopté ma vielle Oasis et maintenant déjà deux autre sont mort derrières les barreaux

----------


## poutouf

> Pour Kirikou, seul un adoptant près de chez nous est possible. pas de covoit ou d'adoption hors département. 
> 
> pour Helix, je remercie infiniement Arok, comme je lui ai répondu en MP, Helix vit sa petite retraite là où il a toujours vécu, un long covoiturage et un autre univers avec d'autres chiens risque de le chambouler...
> Merci de ta proposition, nous préfererions une famille dans notre coin  .


Je ne comprends pas ... vous pleurez la disparition d'Helix abandonné .. alors qu'Arok vous a fait la proposition de le prendre !!! mais bon sang pourquoi avoir refusé qu'il soit enfin aimé tout simplement parce que trop loin de chez vous !!!

Quand cesserez vous .. vous ou d'autres ... de refuser les propositions d'amour et d'adoption de vos loulous (d'autant que vous avez eu à faire à quelqu'un de connaisseur de la race) et comprendrez vous que l'amour qu'ils peuvent espérer n'est pas forcément à votre porte !!

Bon sang c'est totalement délire ... comme le fait qu'on m'ait refusé l'adoption d'un vieux croissé qui a déjà 8 ans de barreaux et qui finira comme Helix seul dans une cage alors qu'il aurait pu être enfin aimé et connaitre pour sa fin de vie un foyer chaleureux 

Excusez moi de ce coup de gueule mais sincèrement je comprends de moins en moins ce qu'il se passe sur rescue !!! 

Repose en paix dans un monde meilleur joli Helix .. et je te demande pardon pour tout cela 

Francoise (créatrice du SOS-SHARPEIS)

----------

> Envoyé par esiocnarf
> 
> Pour Kirikou, seul un adoptant près de chez nous est possible. pas de covoit ou d'adoption hors département. 
> 
> pour Helix, je remercie infiniement Arok, comme je lui ai répondu en MP, Helix vit sa petite retraite là où il a toujours vécu, un long covoiturage et un autre univers avec d'autres chiens risque de le chambouler...
> Merci de ta proposition, nous préfererions une famille dans notre coin  .
> 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ... vous pleurez la disparition d'Helix abandonné .. alors qu'Arok vous a fait la proposition de le prendre !!! mais bon sang pourquoi avoir refusé qu'il soit enfin aimé tout simplement parce que trop loin de chez vous !!!
> ...



Reposes en paix Hellix, et que ceux qui ont choisis de te laisser mourir à petit feu au fond de ton boxe, dorment tranquilles....

----------


## poutouf

c'est faux ... il y a des personnes bien qui posent leur yeux sur des petits vieux ... mais que fait on de ces personnes !!! bah on leur refuse le droit de donner du bonheur à ces chiens parce que géographiquement pas compatible !!!

oh oui aujourd'hui je suis en colère ... ce qui est exceptionnel chez moi .. mais pour tous ces chiens qui meurent vieux, seuls et abandonnés pour des raisons futiles .. il est temps de faire entendre ma voix !!!

mes propres abandonnés traversent la france entière .. pour être dans de nouvelles maisons et je peux vous assurer que c'est par parce qu'ils partent aux antipodes qu'ils sont malheureux bien au contraire

voilà .. je retourne à mes occupation

----------


## arok

simplement une question de refuges certains sont moins bornés
j ai 2 chiennes de dunkerque qui finiront leur vie chez moi a 12 et 13ans pas beaucoup  de chance d etre adoptées  et elles ont bien fait le voyage 
helix aurait pu avoir pendant quelques mois la liberté un bon lit  une bonne gamelle et une maison

----------


## oro

Je ne sais pas ce qui ce passe,et j´avais pas vu qu´il y avait un adoptant pour Helix.
Mais le post est la pour proposer les chiens à l´adoption,et pas pour discuter des problèmes personelles.
Je ne veut pas que le post part bientot dans la poubelle.
S.v.p discutez vos problèmes par m.p et laissez reposer Helix en paix.
Moi aussi je suis triste qu´il est mort derrière les barreaux,je préfère voir les vieux dans une gentille famille

----------


## esiocnarf

je vois que plus personne ne s'interesse à nos tits vieux... je vais donc leur refaire un post à chacun   en espérant qu'il leur donnera plus de chance...

je mettrai les liens ici et, si vous voulez nous aider....   n'hésitez pas!!!! 

Murphy est déjà fait : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...ghlight=murphy

 ainsi que Dora qui n'enthousiasme pas les foules....  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...highlight=dora

me reste à faire : 
Kid
Simba
onix
Cooper
et Titeuf...... 
je vais donc leur refaire des photos,   prendre bien toutes les infos possibles.
Il faut qu'on y arrive...

----------


## esiocnarf

ce soir, voici le post de Kid et Simba  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...16.htm#6457552

----------


## esiocnarf

:Embarrassment: ops2: * GOUPIL la présidente de la SPA de l'Etang Bleu à Verdun a eu un problème informatique il y a plus d'un mois et n'as pu récupérer sa messagerie donc vos mails  ou vos MP - si vous lui en avez envoyés - mais aussi  vos adresses  mail vos N°s de télephone,  pseudos  ou objets de vos contacts etc....

 Si vous attendez toujours sa réponse.... ou si vous souhaitez simplement reprendre contact ou lui donner vos coordonnées, seriez vous assez gentils de bien vouloir lui ré-adresser vos  - adresse mail-  téléphone- etc....  

voici son mail : [email=balad54@wanadoo.fr:1i9d6uwt]balad54@wanadoo.fr[/email:1i9d6uwt]*

----------


## teuleu

> C'est sur qu'il ne faut pas oublier les autres tout aussi silencieusement résignés:
> Murphy, Simba(un grand timide aussi), Kid, Hellix ,Dora,Kirikou  , et les autres


up

----------


## Noisette

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, Titeuf doit partir vers sa nouvelle famille, non ?  :hein2:

----------


## esiocnarf

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

 il doit partir tout à l'heure!!!!!  il ne se doute pas de ce qui l'attend....   :amour:   ::   espérons que tout se passera bien    ::

----------


## kate51

ça y est , je suis enfin passée au refuge pour y deposer mes couvertures, mardi dernier!!!
j y est rencontré une equipe super  :amour:  :amour:  , tres devouée et au petit soin pour tout ses petits protegés!!
j y ai flanée au moins 2h ! j avais ramené des petites gateries que j ai eu la joie de distribuer aux loulous  :amour3: 
sont tous plus attachant les uns que les autres!! les minous aussi   ::  
si je devais adopter , c est sans nul doute la bas que je le ferai   ::  
 ::   et bravo pour votre devouement   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Titeuf est bien arrivé dans sa nouvelle famille    ::  

Il s'est montré calin, doux et gentil....   :amour:   ::   ::  
Les adoptants ont l'air de savoir gérer ce gros pépère qui après deux années de refuge ne savait plus trop comment se comporter....   ::  

je vous mets les photos dès que je les ai reçues....    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:

----------


## esiocnarf

voici donc comme promis les photos de Titeuf avec son adoptante et sa nouvelle famille :    ::  [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=1387&u=11679364][/urll
  Bonne route Titeuf    ::   ::   ::

----------


## champardenais

quelle joie, un de plus qui va être gaté, soit heureux titeuf avec ta nouvelle famille.    ::   :amour:

----------


## champardenais

Murphy, Simba et Kid, les vieux peperes attendent toujours et risquent de repasser un hiver de plus au refuge   ::

----------


## chaton94

j'ai adopté ma veille Boboxe a 9ans au refuge et je ne le regrette pas, c'est petit vieux c'est tellement d'amour et de reconnaissance    ::  

tout ces petits vieux font mal au coeur    ::    merci de leur donnr autant d'attention.

j'aimerais beaucoup adopter un deuxieme , mais je suis encore en appartement au 11eme etage    ::  
j'espere vite avoir une maison, et je viendrais pis etre vous voir    ::  

 :bisous2:

----------


## champardenais

Oui, ils sont tres reconnaissants, et souvent on ne le regrette pas, je viens d'adopter Arpege à ce refuge et ce n'est que du bonheur pourtant j'ai moi même hesité à reprendre un 2ieme chien.    ::

----------


## ninon

> Oui, ils sont tres reconnaissants, et souvent on ne le regrette pas, je viens d'adopter Arpege à ce refuge et ce n'est que du bonheur pourtant j'ai moi même hesité à reprendre un 2ieme chien.


Pas de regret n'est ce pas ,petit Arpége est un Amour ,je t'avais prévenue    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## esiocnarf

beaucoup de travail pour l'équipe de l'Etang Bleu...
tous nos vieux toutous ont été déménagés car les travaux dans le grand chenil ont commencé :
ce serait tellement bien  qu'ils partent avant l'hiver....    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Avant de partir avec ses nouveaux compagnons,Lasko et Chipie,  notre gentille adoptante est allée promener comme elle le fait si souvent notre grosse Dora 
toute heureuse de prendre le frais  car elle a changé de boxe et se retrouve avec Onyx à présent 



ils adoooooooooorent!!!!!!   :amour:  :amour:   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

vous êtes vraiment complètement oubliés, mes pauvres toutous......    ::  

voilà l'hiver qui arrive... et vous etes toujours là.... des touches de temps en temps, ... mais pas de famille.....   :kao4:

----------


## léna17

il y aura peut être quelqu'un un jour qui leur donnera se qu'il leur manque a ces petit toutou c'est dommage quand même qu'il soit toujours la malgré tout ses année ils ne sont pas méchant pourtant et sont encore mimi pour leur age . j'espère qu'il trouverons une famille au chaud avant l'hiver

----------


## teuleu

up   ::

----------


## Noisette

Titeuf et sa mine patibulaire, rebutait, effrayait tout le monde...

Or, il se révèle un amour de loulou ! Voyez plutôt...



Ses maîtres l'aiment beaucoup et Titeuf fait tout pour leur plaire !

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est l'équipe du refuge qui va être contente.....   :fou:

----------


## Gaston

Quand on regarde son regard dans la voiture le jour de son départ vers sa nouvelle vie et son regard à peine 3 semaines plus tard.

C'est le jour et la nuit, il a retrouvé un regard de chien heureux, un regard pétillant de bonheur.

Bonne route gentil loulou et souhaitons le même bonheur à tes compagnons d'infortune et en particulier à DORA ma chouchoute sur ce post,
Hélas j'ai deux mâles à la maison et en ce moment 7 chats (2 à moi et 5 en FA) donc difficile de te prendre avec moi.

Caresses aux poilus du refuge et    ::    aux bénévoles pour tout ce travail accompli dans le respect de vos pensionnaires

----------


## léna17

c'est sur qu'il n'y a pas photo comparé au chien du refuge qui n'ont pas le regard qui pétille sa fait plaisir  sa serait bien si  tous pouvait trouver une famille ^^

----------


## esiocnarf

deux petits amours viennent d'être abandonnés au refuge....    ::  

ils ont 6 ans gentils, calmes. 
 la personne qui les a abandonné en a trop    ::    ....... 

ils seront adoptables uniquement ensemble on ne les séparera pas!  :non: 
ce sont deux petits westis    :amour4: 

 la femelle VELMA  : 2 DKB  145  est plus frisée 
 le mâle : VOYOU : 250 269 600 339 874  
 

contact Aurelia : 03 29 84 21 54

----------


## oro

On n´oublie pas Sam lui aussi attend toujours!
http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-ma ... tm#6575225

----------


## esiocnarf

tu as raison Oro... Sam est toujours là... mais.. à adopter avec Ulia sa compagne....   ::

----------

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce qu'est devenue la petite chienne de 16 ans et demi, mamie?

----------


## nathou

j'ai lu les 1ere page et les 2 dernières , le petit chien waki  gris  est-il toujours là ?

----------


## esiocnarf

WIKA a trouvé une magnifique famille grâce à Rescue.....    :Embarrassment: k: 

mais il nous est rentré plusieurs vieux toutous que tu peux voir sur la page de notre site : 
le lien est juste au dessus de ma signature    ::  

et puis... reste aussi bien des anciens qui ne passeront sans doute pas l'hiver car ils n'en peuvent plus.....et que le refuge tue a petit feu....  
il suffirait de tellement peu....    ::   juste les accueillir et les cajoler encore un an ou deux..... juste une maison, une famille, un panier..... 

 aidez nous, aidez les....    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

voici les liens qui manquaient des posts des petits vieux de l'Etang Bleu....   ::    : 
 ::    aidez nous!!! 

COOPER
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 303264.htm
MARCUS
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 303260.htm
ONIX
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 303254.htm
DOUDOUNE 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... tm#6665207

----------


## esiocnarf

Aujourd'hui, à l'Etang Bleu.... grosse affluence!!!!!! 

 nous avions lancé un SOS à Oro notre petite Luxembourgeoise lui expliquant nos difficultés......   :hein: 

et bien, devinez....   ::  
 6 voitures remplies de couvertures, de paniers, de croquettes, de toute sorte de choses pour nos animaux.....   :kao2: 
6 voitures remplies de Luxembourgeois adorables..... carressant nos chiens, poupounant nos chats....  et qui... 
repartent avec ULANE!!!    ::   ::   ::  

 Ulane la petite sauvageonne, Ulane la petite korthal qui a érré plus d'un an autour d'un village dans la Meuse et qu'il a fallu capturer avec une cage spécialement conçue pour elle..
 Ulane perdue... ne sachant comment faire... terrée dans son coin...   ::  
 Ulane autiste ......    ::  
et bien, voici l'histoire d'Ulane en images.... 

[flash=425,350:29v6or25]http://www.youtube.com/v/RrKXnJKJI1o[/flash:29v6or25]

[center:29v6or25]*
MERCI NOS AMIS LUXEMBOURGEOIS!!!!!! MERCI DE LA PART DE NOUS TOUS, CHIENS, CHATS et BENEVOLES*   :bisous2:[/center:29v6or25]

et devinez????? 
 ils reviennent la semaine prochaine!!!!!    :alcool:  :alcool:   yesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Noisette

Oh ! La belle histoire ! De celles qui vous mettent des larmes aux yeux...   ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :amour: 

Bonne route Uhlane ! Tu l'as mérité le bonheur !   ::   ::

----------


## léna17

hihi felicitation  francoise !!!!!! pour avoir lancer cette apelle qui a bien marcher et contente quelle est trouvé une famille  ça va lui faire un  grand bien  moi je passerai toute a l'heure au refuge pour promener quelque toutou  on se vera peut etre ^^   ::

----------


## champardenais

quelle chance pour Ulane, elle va vite s'ouvrir à la vrai vie, vivement des nouvelles. bravo aux adoptants   ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

:Embarrassment: k:  Très émouvant, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux. J'espère que tout va bien se passer, mais déjà elle n'avait pas l'air trop paniquée alors ça commence plutôt bien.
A bientôt pour la suite.
 ::

----------


## teuleu

> hihi felicitation  francoise !!!!!! pour avoir lancer cette apelle qui a bien marcher et contente quelle est trouvé une famille  ça va lui faire un  grand bien  moi je passerai toute a l'heure au refuge pour promener quelque toutou  on se vera peut etre ^^


pourrais tu prendre des photos de léa la malinoise stp ?

----------


## léna17

pas de problème je peux même prendre une vidéo si vous voulais ( elle adore jouer ) ^^

----------


## esiocnarf

regardez!!!! nos amis Luxembourgeois  nous ont même fait une vidéo!!!!!   :bisous2: 

[flash=425,350:xn3bol7p]http://www.youtube.com/v/YYirsct9RsM[/flash:xn3bol7p]

 :merci:

----------


## léna17

voici léa désoler la photo n'est pas trés jolie mais les chien ne sont pas vraiment photogénique  :Stick Out Tongue:  je ferait une vidéo la prochaine fois que je vais au refuge

----------


## teuleu

::   merci 
et merci aussi  à esiocnarf  qui m'a aussi envoyé des p hotos 
voici le post de LEA
http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-fe ... tm#6672121

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:   POUR CES BONNES NOUVELLES 

J'espère pour tous ces chiens et chats que ce n'est qu'un début ............ et que très très vite une famille va se manisfester...........


LES VIEUX ce n'est que du positif ..............on ne le répétera jamais assez    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ALEX50

Qu'est devenu le petit x caniche crème "kimmy" ou pèpère de 12 ans, qui avait mal partout? 
je ne vois pas s'il a été adopté .

----------


## esiocnarf

alez voir sur le psot des adoptés des oubliés.... le lien est juste en dessous de ma signature.... !
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... 268351.htm



on reçoit plein de nouvelles et de photos!!!!!    ::   il est en Suisse!

----------


## esiocnarf

::   ::   ::  

 devinez???????
 DORA EST RESERVEE!!!!!!   :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:    elle est réservée par des Allemands!!!!   :merci:

----------


## champardenais

SUPER quelle bonne nouvelle,   :amour3:

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  pour elle   :amour4: 

on aura des tites photos du départ   :bave:  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:

----------


## mariane

Génial pour Dora   :amour: 

Je suis très contente de lire cette très bonne nouvelle    ::   ::   :danse: 
La petite mémère va pouvoir passer l'hiver au chaud dans un bon panier moelleux   :essuie: 

 ::   et  :merci:   à ses adoptants   :amour4:

----------


## teuleu

:banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:

----------


## capu@22

:kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:

----------


## Gaston

Quel bonheur cette nouvelle, tous ceux qui comme moi suivent ce post doivent être aux anges depuis le temps qu'elle attendait.

 :amour:  Que du bonheur  :amour: 

Bien sur nous attendrons avec impatience le reportage photos de son adoption..........

De grosses caresses à la belle

----------


## teuleu

*Refuge SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE sur MEUSE
03 29 84 21 54*

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien non... Dora ne partira pas..
 nous n'avons plus (ou plutot l'asso qui la prenait en charge) de nouvelle de l'adoptant.....   :hein2:   heureusement que toutes les précautions sont prises..... partir aussi loin demande une enquète, des visites etc.... 
nous préférons garder note grosse fifille    ::  

il y aura bien , un jour, quelqu'un pour craquer sur elle????    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## capucine2345

> et bien non... Dora ne partira pas..
>  nous n'avons plus (ou plutot l'asso qui la prenait en charge) de nouvelle de l'adoptant.....   :hein2:   heureusement que toutes les précautions sont prises..... partir aussi loin demande une enquète, des visites etc.... 
> nous préférons garder note grosse fifille    
> 
> il y aura bien , un jour, quelqu'un pour craquer sur elle????


Et M.....................  :grrr: 

elle mérite bien sa famille cette jolie "grosse"    ::  

Je suis tellement déçue pour elle    ::    et aussi pour l'équipe    ::

----------


## Isabel31

```
[url=http://tinyurl.com/34yctbh][img]http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/13/42/57/51/beb110.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://tinyurl.com/37t5a7g][img]http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/13/42/57/51/beb210.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## champardenais

dora à quand ton tour??

----------


## teuleu

Léa est adoptée    ::   ::  
Les autres attendent toujours , ne les oublions pas et continuons à diffuser pour eux.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> deux petits amours viennent d'être abandonnés au refuge....  
> 
> ils ont 6 ans gentils, calmes. 
>  la personne qui les a abandonné en a trop    ....... 
> 
> ils seront adoptables uniquement ensemble on ne les séparera pas! 
> ce sont deux petits westis   
> 
>  la femelle VELMA  : 2 DKB  145  est plus frisée 
> ...


Toujours là ces 2 petits??
Ils ont un post??

En tout cas pour la magnifique Léa c'est Noel avant l'heure

----------


## esiocnarf

ils sont adoptés tous les deux!!!!!    ::    de beaux petits commeça... ça part bien vite.....    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah super car j'avais commencé à relire les 19 pages mais je n'ai pas vu

----------


## teuleu

*URGENT* 
*SOS   :amour:   SOS  :amour:    SOS    :amour:  SOS   :amour:   SOS   :amour:   SOS   :amour:   SOS  :amour:    SOS   :amour:   SOS 
**Ces deux chiens sont en grand danger.
Aidez les svp.*Diffusez.Parlez en autour de vous

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 269-30.htm

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 281559.htm

----------


## esiocnarf

rien ne bouge pour eux qui en ont tellement besoin....   ::  

Murphy ne peut plus bouger, Doudoune se laisse aller, Onix, Dora, Kid, Simba Cooper et les autres attendent en vain... 

Il y a de quoi déprimer... 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## maruska

svp pensez à ces oubliés, donnez leur l'amour d'un foyer et une maison bien chauffée.

----------


## teuleu

> *URGENT* 
> *SOS   :amour:   SOS  :amour:    SOS    :amour:  SOS   :amour:   SOS   :amour:   SOS   :amour:   SOS  :amour:    SOS   :amour:   SOS 
> **Chien  en grand danger.
> Aidez le svp.*Diffusez.Parlez en autour de vous
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 281559.htm

----------


## esiocnarf

ils n'ont jamais si bien portés leur nom.. les oubliés....    ::  
même plus un message.....    ::  
 Dora, Onix, Murphy, Kid et Simba; et un nouvel arrivant apporté après 8 jours d'errance à stenay.. identification illisible..
 un vieux bobox d'au mois 9 ans...

ils sont pourtant toujours là...    ::  


pourquoi personne  n'a une petite place...    ::

----------


## breton67

:mouchoir:  :mouchoir:   ::  
j ai deux vieux loulous dans ma petite meute ;si vous saviez a quel point ils sont reconnaissants tant d amour a donner et pour moi a recevoir ,il y a des fois j en ais la gorge serrée
pourquoi se priver d un bonheur pareil    ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

un modérateur très pointilleux sur les règlements vient de verrouiller mon post des petits et grands vieux de l'Etang Bleu prétextant qu'il s'agit d'un doublon..
 doublon de petits  vieux... les bras m'en tombent!!   ::  


je laisse donc le soin à Killy de voir si les oubliés je veux dire  ceux qui sont là depuis des années voir une décennie et les petits et grands vieux de notre refuge ne méritent pas leur post!

----------


## oro

C´est quoi ca??
Alors il est ou le doublon du post??
Merci

----------


## esiocnarf

:grrr:  comprend pas......  et franchement en colère!

 il y a *20 pages* sur ce post des "*oubliés*".. 20 pages pour essayer de sortir ENFIN les pauvres vieux du refuge après des années de grilles, et de misère.. avec des résultats  formidables...  

et
*5 pages* pour le post "*des petits vieux*" ceux qui arrivent ou qui viennent d'arriver , et bien entendu un rappel des pauvres vieux toujours là qu'il aurait fallu sacrifier une nouvelle fois... ????

nos posts sont ils seulement lus par cette modératrice si prompte à démolir en un click un post qui tourne..???   :suspect: 
je suis dégouttée.. et impuissante puisqu'il m'est impossible de demander à Killy (qui n'a pas de MP en ce moment) de nous donner son avis.

je n'aimerais pas être à votre place, SMARTIES76, car moi, voyez vous, je ne pourrais pas rayer comme ça le sort de dizaines de chiens qui avaient encore, grâce à Rescue une toute petite chance.

----------


## bonnyanoie

coucou


message transmis pour le vieux boxer 
je te tiens au courant on croise les doits

concernant Cooper il a une famille qui l attend pour vivre dans de meilleure condition : mwa 
 :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

concernant Murphy je n ai toujours rien malgré plusieurs contacts
on garde espoir 
je diffuse un max

----------


## SMARTIES76

> :grrr:  comprend pas......  et franchement en colère!
> 
>  il y a *20 pages* sur ce post des "*oubliés*".. 20 pages pour essayer de sortir ENFIN les pauvres vieux du refuge après des années de grilles, et de misère.. avec des résultats  formidables...  
> 
> et
> *5 pages* pour le post "*des petits vieux*" ceux qui arrivent ou qui viennent d'arriver , et bien entendu un rappel des pauvres vieux toujours là qu'il aurait fallu sacrifier une nouvelle fois... ????
> 
> nos posts sont ils seulement lus par cette modératrice si prompte à démolir en un click un post qui tourne..???   :suspect: 
> je suis dégouttée.. et impuissante puisqu'il m'est impossible de demander à Killy (qui n'a pas de MP en ce moment) de nous donner son avis.
> ...


*dis donc ça va aller là ! je t'ai expliqué hier par mp, mp que tu as lu mais auquel tu n'as pas daigné répondre et tu oses m'attaquer en public ça commence à bien faire    :grrr: 

on ne peut pas autoriser 2 posts sur les mêmes chiens et qui plus est dans la même rubrique c'est juste une question de bon sens !

au lieu de crier au scandale dès que la modération prend une décision, tu devrais peut être te remettre en question un peu.

alors oui si tu veux je suis une vilaine modo sans coeur qui s'en fout des animaux (rassures toi tu n'es pas la première et tu ne seras pas la dernière à nous le sortir     )

*

----------

esiocnarf : les modos qui ne suivent pas le règlement décidé par KILLY elle même ne restent pas modos justement donc tu peux en déduire que selon toute évidence KILLY te dira la même chose que SMARTIES76 ou n' importe quel modo.... si néanmoins tu tiens absolument a savoir si oui nous suivons le règlement je t' invite a consulter la liste des administratrices l' une d' entre elle a ses mp pour le moment (enfin bon je suis persuadé que tu auras compris que je te dis ça parce que SMARTIES76 a raison et que tu ne dérangeras pas une admin pour rien....)

sur ce je rappelle que ça n' a aucun rapport avec le sujet du post et que toute nouvelle intervention pour en parler sera nettoyée (et oui avant que tu le demandes ça aussi c'est bien dans le règlement...)

----------


## léna17

vous avez rien d'autre a faire que vous tiré dans les pattes c'est pour les chien qu'on se mobilise par pour s'engueuler alors mobiliser vous pour nos petit vieux du refuge c'est plus important

----------


## zouzous

::   J'aimerais comprendre car sur l'autre post je cite : DOUDOUNE adoptée Amour Amour Amour Super ! Super ! Super !

MURPHY enfin debout Ouf ! Super ! Super ! Super !

Manque plus qu'une petite famille pour mettre au chaud le doux et gentil papy, lui aussi, pour que notre joie soit complète. Il revient de loin le pauvre Murphy et, sa copine de box adoptée, dimanche, il va se retrouver bien seul dans ce froid glacial" et inutile de m'incendier c'est juste une question    :Embarrassment: k:  :reverence:

----------


## zouzous

::   J'aimerais comprendre car sur l'autre post je cite : DOUDOUNE adoptée Amour Amour Amour Super ! Super ! Super !

MURPHY enfin debout Ouf ! Super ! Super ! Super !

Manque plus qu'une petite famille pour mettre au chaud le doux et gentil papy, lui aussi, pour que notre joie soit complète. Il revient de loin le pauvre Murphy et, sa copine de box adoptée, dimanche, il va se retrouver bien seul dans ce froid glacial" et inutile de m'incendier c'est juste une question    :Embarrassment: k:  :reverence:

----------


## léna17

oui doudoune part dimanche murphy et toujours la mais il est actuellement bien au chaud  a l' infirmerie mais il y en a plein d'autre des petit vieux au refuge ^^

----------


## esiocnarf

pour ceux qui auront envie de relire les sauvetages de Ringo , Doudoune ou des autres.   ::    vous pouvez toujours ouvrir le lien de notre ancien post : 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... 68-120.htm

----------


## zouzous

:Embarrassment: k:  Pour ta réponse et malheureusement je crains qu'il y en ai de plus en plus au vu du nombre des abandons partout ... Bon Courage - Soutenez vous les uns et les autres pour le bien être des chiens ; les pauvres ils souffrent déjà tellement ...   :reverence:  je ne peux vous aider plus et j'en suis    ::

----------


## léna17

c'est sur que le nombre d'abandon va augmenter avec les année les gens qui ont de moin en moin de quoi nourrir leur animaux  c'est malheureux mais heureusement que certain refuge résiste et font en sorte que ces toutou retrouve une famille 

ps: désolé francoise j'avais pas vu que c'était toi qui avait répondu a  l'administratrice ou je ne sais plus au dessus je pencé que c'était quelqu'un d'autre mais bon on va faire en sorte  de bien s'occuper du post restant ^^

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien oui, c'est Lena qui va reprendre le suivi de mes posts pendant un certain temps....   :bisous2:  puisque je serai absente à partir du 12 décembre.

Vous pouvez compter sur elle qui se rend pratiquement tous les jours au refuge.   :Embarrassment: k:   elle continuera à faire des photos et surtout de faire suivre vos messages ...
Lena qui s'occupe aussi de Face Book et que nos animaux attendent tous les jours avec tant d'impatience pour les promenades, les bonbons et les calins... .

j'espère qu'à mon retour, j'aurai la joie de voir les photos de Murphy, Onix, Dora, Cooper etc...  au bout d'une laisse    ::   prêts à partir

----------


## léna17

sa serait super j'aimerais bien je vais essayer de faire des vidéos montage aussi car le 19 décembre il y a les luxembourg qui vienne pour promener tous les loulou au passage porte ouverte au refuge le 19 décembre venez nombreux les loulou seront heureux de voir du monde   :danse:  :merci:

----------


## bonnyanoie

::    à bientôt

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Désespérant de voir comment ceux qui "ont un tout petit pouvoir" se permettent de parler aux gens
Enfin
Continuez à vous défoncez comme vous le faites pour vos chiens de l'Etang bleu

----------


## bonnyanoie

:amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
je leur ferai des papouilles pour vous tous dès que je les vois

----------


## esiocnarf

et les dernières nouvelles de MURPHY   ::   :amour:  :amour: 
[flash=425,350:2kbpr83t]http://www.youtube.com/v/AmGlA83YK5E[/flash:2kbpr83t]

 alors... il ne la mérite pas... cette petite place?????    ::   même les chats n'ont pas peur!

----------


## maruska

mais si qu'il la mérite sa place au chaud! Donnez-lui SA CHANCE? Il a droit lui aussi à un peu de BONHEUR!   Un petit miracle pour Noêl!

----------


## Jade01

> Désespérant de voir comment ceux qui "ont un tout petit pouvoir" se permettent de parler aux gens
> Enfin
> Continuez à vous défoncez comme vous le faites pour vos chiens de l'Etang bleu


*Si vous ne vous moquiez pas ouvertement de l'équipe de modération en ouvrant des sujets alors que nous avons fermé le précédent cause doublon, nous n'aurions pas besoin d'en user*   :hein2:

----------


## bonnyanoie

la seule chose qui intéresse Murphy c est la gamelle des chats 
vue de mes yeux vus !!!   ::   ::  


 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

Murphy est au chaud a l infirmerie il a ses sorties ses câlins
mais rien ne vaut une nid douillet avec sa tite famille

----------


## FASTRE

AIDEZ LES -

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Espérons un week end clément pour les déplacements et de nombreuses adoptions

----------


## léna17

sa serait super oui    ::

----------


## léna17

:bienvenue: 
 voici les chien du refuge de l'étang bleu qui ne sont pas sur se forum eux aussi ont besoin d'aide  :Smile: 


Vieux boxer arrivé un jour par hazard au refuge par un employer de mairie qui avait été obligé de le garder quelque temp et le nourrir car bobox erré depuis 1 semaine dans les rue de étain le lendemain de son arriver nous avons tenté de voir s'il était tatouer ou puccé et il s'est avéré qu'il poccédé un tatouage mais malheureusement illisible alors notre petit vieux atant au refuge depuis de nombreuse semaine sans résultat il est gentil joueur propre mais il n'attire pas vraiment aider nous a trouver une famille pour lui il mérite pas de finir sa vie en refuge 


tara femelle de type Labrador trouvée errante depuis plus d'une semaine à Stenay depuis fin novembre elle est sociable douce gentil mais le refuge ne lui convient pas du tout elle pleure tout le jour des qu'elle apercoit quelqu'un elle a besoin d'urgence d'une famille avant de déprimé derrière ses grille elle a besoin d'une famille qui l'aime et qui la câline et je pense qu'elle rendra très bien tout cette amour 


mephisto Croisé jagd terrier d'environ 12 kg.
il est Sociable s'entend avec mâle et femelle. il a été trouvé à la campagne et n'a jamais été réclamé. Au refuge depuis août 2010,il s'ennuie beaucoup, il est très gentil et très joueur car il est encore jeune il ennuie souvent les vieux chien qui n'apprécie pas et râle un peu se qui est très drôle a voir il adore également les câlins a peine rentré dans son box il vous saute dessus et vous pousse le bras pour avoir des caresses il mérite une famille se loulou


boss est un magnifique chien qui arrivé à 6 mois au refuge et qui n'a jamais été adopté car il est craintif et se montre rarement au personne venant au refuge pourtant très affectueux et gentil il s'entent avec les mâles et femelles c'est un très bon chien qui a toute les qualité qu'on demande a nos compagnon a quatre pattes help pour lui trouver une famille bien au chaud qu'il n'a jamais connu 


louna est une chienne très gentil et qui a une histoire assez triste je trouve elle nous a été ramené en milieu du mois d'octobre car elle a été abandonné par ses ancien propriétaire qui ont déménager sans elle  .pourtant très gentil elle s'entend avec ses congénère elle est gourmande ( mais quel chien ne le serait pas ) elle est propre et ne demande cas retrouver une famille qu'il l'aime aidé nous a trouver un petit coin au chaud pour elle 


eros type Berger, trouvé en 2009 il est Gentil, mais hyperactif, très remuant il aurait besoin d'une famille qui l'aime et qui est beaucoup d'espace car il court énormément tous les matin il n'attend que le moment ou il sort de son box pour aller dans son parc à partir de se moment il s'amuse comme un petit fou mais le refuge commence a lui peser un peu a se pauvre loulou il faut lui trouver une famille lui aussi le mérite 


snoopy Croisé braque de taille moyenne, abandonné en 2009. c'est Joli chien qui a été malheureusement maltraité il garde encore certaine réticence envers les humain lorsque le ton monte mais sinon c'est un très gentil chien qui aime les câlins et que l'on s'occupe de lui . Il est plutôt dominé par les autres chiens, il s'entend bien avec eux. vite une famille pour se petit snoopy

il vous attende tous le 19 décembre pour les porte ouverte    ::

----------


## maruska

surtout à l'approche de ces fêtes, comme on aimerait les voir tous heureux!

----------


## champardenais

que de neige ce matin, j'ai fais des annonces avec photos de bobox, mephisto, boss, doudoune, murphy et onyx et je viens d'aller les afficher à la clinique veterinaire ( je suis à 40 km de verdun), Nous leur avons raconté l'adoption de Ringo et les secretaires bien sympa ont bien voulu placarder tout celà, surtout que certains comme Murphy et Onyx avait une grande photo. il seront vus meme par les personnes qui n'ont pas internet et il y en a dans nos campagnes.  :amour:   ::

----------


## léna17

merci pour eux moi aussi je devait aller chez le vétérinaire ( debreux) pour mettre des affiche mais vu le temps et n'étant pas propriétaire du permis c'est légèrement compliqué    ::    mais dimanche je vais bravé la neige c'est sur il y aura peu être peu de monde mais au moins je leur ferait tous un bon câlin et ils auront  les bonbon qu'ils adorent  :amour:

----------


## léna17

boboxe le vieu boxer a été adopté il est sorti d'affaire reste les autre et leur trouver une famille a eux aussi

----------


## maruska

enfin une BONNE NOUVELLE,

----------


## léna17

fidéle avez été adopté en octobre 2010 est elle est de retour c'est triste pour elle pourtant elle et gentil et adorable 


femelle type chien de chasse arriver jeudi elle est très craintive main néanmoins très gentil 


pepette femelle de environ 5 ou 6 mois trouver a Verdun et jamais réclamé très gentil et câline

----------


## champardenais

quelle bonne nouvelle pour ce vieux bobox, il a eu beaucoup de chance  :amour:

----------


## Repsol55

Le boxer a eu de la chance d'être adopté car avec la neige qu'il y a eu, je suppose qu'il ne devait pas y avoir foule aux portes ouvertes du refuge.
Pepette est-elle nouvelle au refuge, je ne la vois pas sur le site du refuge?

----------


## léna17

le boboxe est partie vendredi aujourd'hui il n'y a eut personne    ::   et oui pepette est nouvelle elle est arriver en début de semaine ( j'aimerai donner les photo des nouveau chien à la personne qui s'occupe du site mais j'ai plus l'adresse email    :|  il y a aussi un berger allemand que je n'ai pas put prendre en photo mais qui est tres beau    ::

----------


## Repsol55

Va-t-il y avoir d'autres portes ouvertes prochainement pour "remplacer" celles-ci qui ont été "gâchées" par la neige? Si oui, il faudrait faire passer des affiches car je n'habite pas très loin mais si je n'étais pas sur Rescue je ne l'aurais pas su.

----------


## léna17

en général tous les week end  voir tout les jours c'est porte ouverte donc si les jours prochain le permette tous le monde peut y aller n'importe quand a partir de 14 h

----------


## Repsol55

Pepette est vraiment super mignonne.  :amour3: 
 Connaît-on son entente avec ses congénères mâle et femelle?  
J'ai changé mon avatar, j'y ai mis la belle Pepette et ma signature qui n'était plus d'actualité, espérons que cela portera chance à cette petite Pepette.  :amour:

----------


## léna17

elle est ok femelle male je ne sais pas en revanche son vrai prénom est noisette  c'est se qui se rapprochait le plus de pepette le seul nom au quel elle répond    ::

----------


## Fracalossi

Je me permet de mettre pépette sur mon fb en accord avec goupil, j'ai peut etre une famille...

----------


## champardenais

j'ai enlevé l'annonce de bobox et mis celle de noisette à la place chez le veto.

----------


## léna17

merci pour elle nous avons plusieur piste pour elle croisons les doigts    ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Le boxer a eu de la chance d'être adopté car avec la neige qu'il y a eu, je suppose qu'il ne devait pas y avoir foule aux portes ouvertes du refuge.
> Pepette est-elle nouvelle au refuge, je ne la vois pas sur le site du refuge?


Pépette est bien sur le site du refuge, mais sous le nom de Noisette (merci de me dire si c'est Noisette ou Pépette). En plus je l'ai déplacée des juniors vers les adultes (page 2) car d'après Françoise elle aurait 1 an et pas  5 à 6 mois   :hein2: 
Je pense que pour qui s'intéresse à elle ce n'est pas important, mais sur le site il y a une catégorie juniors et une adultes.

----------


## léna17

son nom officiel est bien noisette  c'est la personne qui travail au refuge qui l'appel pepette elle n'avait pas encore été chez le véto c'est pour cela que je n'était pas sur de son age mais elle est jeune est sa se voit    ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je viens d'apprendre par Françoise qu'elle est adoptée.    ::   ::  
Entre-temps je l'ai renommée Pépette    ::  
Enfin peu importe, Pépette, Noisette, le principal c'est le cadeau de Noël qu'elle vient de recevoir.
Joyeux Noël

----------


## Repsol55

C'est super pour "Noisette",cette belle pepette a bien de la chance    ::   ::  . Je vais donc changer mon avatar en espérant que cela portera chance au suivant.  :danse:

----------


## maruska

::   pour Pépette, Noisette!!   :merci:   à ses adoptants.

----------


## esiocnarf

de bonnes nouvelles de  Ringo (17 ans) notre vétéran qui faisait parti du post  "des petits et grands vieux de l'etang Bleu" qui a été supprimé soit disant pour doublon... 

  Michèle le trouve de plus en plus calin...    ::   :amour: 



et une autre pour le fun...une vraie carte postale   :amour3:

----------


## maruska

quelles belles et douces photos en ces périodes de grand froid, on a le coeur qui fond......  :merci:    pour ce vieux toutou!  :amour:  :amour:   ::

----------


## léna17

sa fait plaisir de le voir heureux   ::

----------


## sissi83

::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une MAGNIFIQUE nouvelle pour ce 26 décembre!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
*MURPHY est réservé......* 
il partira le 1er janvier 2001 son adoptante viendra le chercher depuis la Bourgogne..... 
je n'en reviens pas.....   :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:

----------


## Chinooka

Quel merveilleux *27* décembre........    ::  

Je souhaite une belle et très heureuse vie pour Murphy dans sa nouvelle famille   :amour3:   Comme quoi il ne faut jamais désespérer, tout arrive !!!!!!!!!

[center:2p7rar1r] ::   :banane:   ::   :banane:   ::   :banane:   ::   :banane:   ::   :banane:   :: [/center:2p7rar1r]

----------


## teuleu

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Excellente nouvelle...  :merci:  :merci:  :merci: 
Par contre,je pense que sa famille viendra le chercher le 1er janvier 2011 et non le 1er janvier 2001   ::   ::  


C est l émotion   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Repsol55

::   ::   Quelle bonne façon de commencer l'année pour ce brave Murphy.  :danse:

----------


## esiocnarf

après la magnifique journée remplie d'émotions du 1er janvier où Murphy a rencontré sa famille et rejoint la Bourgogne....    ::   :amour:  :amour: 

[flash=425,350:35anb823]http://www.youtube.com/v/V2k-scmrrCg[/flash:35anb823]

 je ne résiste pas aux photos de Ringo  l'a devancé de peu et qui apprécie enfin la vie...   :kao2: 

non mais, regardez moi ça!!!    ::  

et la tite dernière où il est au paradis en compagnie d'Arpège...    ::  


 quelle victoire pour ces vieux de l'Etang Bleu!!!!! 

 il en reste pourtant quelques uns à ne pas oublier    ::   espérons que cette année leur trouvera à eux aussi un foyer    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et... pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vue (l'adoption de Ringo) et qui ne la verront plus car cette vidéo était sur le post (les petits et les grands vieux de l'Etang Bleu) qui a été verrouillé sans mon avis...
 je remets la vidéo de ce moment magique.... rien que pour le plaisir    ::  

Nous étions le 11 novembre......   ::  
[flash=425,350:2q6g6ysl]http://www.youtube.com/v/aMSoHxNS3vA[/flash:2q6g6ysl]

----------


## maruska

mon Dieu, quels adorables "petits vieux"!   et comme ils la trouvent douce cette couette!quel regard illuminé de bonheur pour ce brave Ringo, c'est très émouvant!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

le bonheur des chiens âges est une telle recompense

----------


## yom01

je fais peut être de l'anthropomorphisme mais MURPHY a l'air de sourire sur la video , merci pour ces petits vieux    ::

----------


## Choupette53

Ah bah ça m'a donné les larmes aux yeux de voir Murphy faire des bisous sur le nez de son adoptante   :amour3: 
Je lui souhaite une superbe vie avec !!
 :amour:

----------


## myri_bonnie

> je fais peut être de l'anthropomorphisme mais MURPHY a l'air de sourire sur la video , merci pour ces petits vieux


Moi j'en suis convaincue, anthropomorphisme ou pas et d'ailleurs Ringo aussi, regardez-le il semble dire "hé hé, la vie est belle"    ::

----------


## léna17

noisette ( pepette) louna et tara sont adopté    ::    mais de nouveaux sont arriver 


Balou, mâle né le 15/10/2007
Identification : 250 269 801 253 440
Croisé terre-neuve/bouvier qui a vécu toute sa vie à l'attache dans un jardin. Chien calme et gentil. Au refuge depuis le 1 janvier 2011.


Winko, mâle né en 2004
Identification : 2 DLW 457
Berger allemand, arrivé au refuge fin 2010 suite au décès de son maître. Chien gentil, affectueux et obéissant.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu leur ouvre un post??
Car ils ne sont pas si "vieux" que çà et surtout depuis peu au refuge

Bravo pour les 3 adoptions

----------


## léna17

je ne pense pas ouvrir un autre post car quand j'essaye d'en ouvrir un on le supprime pour cause de doublon et les modérateurs me dise de continuer sur se post donc je cherche pas trop a comprendre   :suspect:

----------


## popngum

Tu peux parfaitement ouvrir un post individuel pour chacun de ces chiens, on a jamais interdit ça.

Le seul truc c'est que oui ça sert à rien d'ouvrir X posts collectif, le mieux en terme de lisibilité et de clarté c'est un post par chien.

----------


## esiocnarf

::   ::   et la série continue....    ::  

 Nous avons été contactés hier... une famille en Allemagne pour Dora!!!!! avec des photos de la famille qui a d déjà de nombreux toutous...   :Embarrassment: k: 
 je vous en mets une   ::  


 Yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!! Dora!!! tu as une de ces chances!!!!!!    ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ils sont tous bien grands ces toutous, Dora ne pourra pas trop jouer au boss   ::  

Superbe nouvelle en tout cas    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## léna17

balou a été adopté    ::    et contente pour dora  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

Que de bonnes nouvelles !

Merci aux adoptants !
Longue et heureuse vie aux adoptés.

----------


## esiocnarf

Dora est donc partie cette après midi avec la présidente rejoindre sa nouvelle famille...  Beaucoup d'émotions....  

voici une une tite dernière avec l'Etang Bleu....    ::  


 et une avec la nouvelle Maman....    ::   :amour:  :amour: 


et voilàààà   :calinou:  une grande émotion encore... même si on est heureux de les voir partir... il y a toujours ce pincement au coeur.....   :ange2: 
on ne se refait pas.....    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

[flash=425,350:2dp5ergy]http://www.youtube.com/v/ngHv3XkHKsM[/flash:2dp5ergy]

regardez!!!! c'est Dora qui console Martine!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Dora ne risque pas de souffrir de solitude dans sa nouvelle famille    ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## maruska

qu'elle est jolie Dora!  à sa nouvelle maman. On comprend l'émotion du refuge....

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::  

Qu'est ce qu'on peut vous souhaiter pour 2011 ???????

Que ça dure, pourvu que ça dure, à ce rythme là vous allez vous retrouvez au chomage technique   :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2: 

Hélàs ça serait vraiment trop beau

AMOUR ET SANTE POUR TOUTES LES 2 JAMBES ET 4 PATTES DE L ETANG BEU

Continuez votre magnifique travail
Merci pour tous ces chiens à qui vous redonnez vie
Merci de nous faire pleurer ( d'émotion bien sûre ) 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Magnifique nouvelle. Je remarque que Dora se tient bien droite près de sa nouvelle maman, elle a compris je parie.
 :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Dora a rejoint hier son adoptant qui est une personne handicapée qui l'attendait avec impatience.....    ::  
je croyais que c'était la dame qui est venue la chercher...   :ange2: 
elle sera gâtée pourrie.. tout comme elle voulait.....    ::

----------


## léna17

il y a une nouvelle au refuge une labrador sable d'un certaine age  assez costo elle vivait sur un balcon j'ai pas encore de photo et pas encore assez d'infos sur elle  mais des que j'ai toute les infos sur elle je l'a mettrai sur le forum   ::

----------


## capucine2345

> il y a une nouvelle au refuge une labrador sable d'un certaine age  assez costo elle vivait sur un balcon j'ai pas encore de photo et pas encore assez d'infos sur elle  mais des que j'ai toute les infos sur elle je l'a mettrai sur le forum


  ::    bon ben le chomage ça serapas pour cette année   :cartonrouge: 

Pas de répis    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

nous lui fairons un post dès que possible    ::

----------


## Lea

merveilleux !  :amour:   ::  

merci à ses adoptants !
et merci au refuge ! 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous allons bientôt avoir la joie de voir partir COOPER.... qui a attendu si longtemps et qui a enfin fait chavirer le coeur d'Aline    ::  
vous serez bien entendu aux premières loges....   :bisous2: 

mais..   ::  
 sur ce post des "oubliés de l'Etang Bleu",  depuis le premier jour restent encore allez savoir pourquoi.... 
*ONIX
KID
SIMBA...... *   ::  
et tant que ces trois là ne seront pas partis... je n'arrêterai pas d'essayer pour eux!! je n'ai pas le droit d'oublier ces oubliés..   :non: 

 il y en aura encore d'autres.. je le sais bien.. mais, ces trois là... il faut qu'ils soient adoptés! il faut qu'on les aime un jour....    ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et puis voilà...   :ange2: 

 en discuttant avec Aurelia...   :hein:  il y en a un que nous n'avons pas encore mis sur notre site ou sur les "oubliés" car, il faut bien le dire.. jusqu'à présent, il n'était  pas bien engageant....on s'est dit que.. finalement.. il aurait peut être une chance aussi???????    ::  
il avait le sourire facile,   :suspect:   si vous voyez ce que je veux dire..... mais, à part ce souire.. et quelques signes de révolte si on l'oblige un peu .. il n'est plus guère en mesure de faire grand chose...

en fait, je dirais que c'est un chien "cassé"...   :?   cassé par sa triste vie et cassé par ces années de refuge...    ::  

 voici donc *JERRY* un grand poilu roux   :amour:  une oreille debout et l'autre couchée.... 



Jerry est identifié 250 269 600 423 853  et en règle pour tous les vaccins.
il est arrivé en fourrière, jamais réclamé....  en 2003 alors qu'il n'avait que 1 an.... voici donc 7 ans qu'il attend et qu'enfin on commence à s'interesser à lui....   ::   il faut dire que son regard a changé depuis qu'il est avec nous.. 
bon... il n'aime toujours pas la brosse...   :ange2:   mais il ne déteste pas les calins.... attention...    ::    juste les petits calins... 



tout comme Murphy, Dora ou les autres tits vieux.. il a juste besoin d'un endroit pour finir tranquilement sa vie qui a été jusqu'ici une vie d'enfermement sans personne pour l'aimer vraiment

Pour lui, Aurelia est prête à le covoiturer et aller le rechercher si nécessaire. Nous voudrions simplement que lui aussi soit enfin  un grand vieux sur un coussin.... 
contactez nous au 03 29 84 21 54 ou venez le voir????

----------


## ninon

ça c'est super :applause 2: , c'est vrai pourquoi pas lui,Ringo a bien eu sa chance et malgré sa réputation quand on voit ce que l'amour peut faire(   :Embarrassment: k:  hein Michéle).Il ne lui faut  pas une triste fin comme le pauvre Archi et ceux qui sont partis sans connaître la chaleur d'un vrai foyer(Buck,Vasco... et d'autres).Le refuge aussi bien soit il(et c'est le cas de l'Etang bleu !)ne remplace pas une famille, tt l'affection des soigneurs et des bénévoles ne fait pas oublier l'enfermement et l'indifférence 
Vite qlq un de bien qui saura le comprendre et le prendre même avec ses petits travers

----------


## champardenais

Oui avec Ringo, pas de soucis, je lui fais des bisous et des calins sans arrêt, je ne sais pas comment il était étant jeune, mais il est vrai qu'en vieillissant  celà les fait accepter pleins de choses, il est tellement heureux de faire son petit tour dans notre terrain, il a bon appetit et fait plaisir à voir. si seulement Onix trouvait à son tour, ainsi que tous ces oubliés déjà agés, et qui ont du s'adapter à rester enfermés...  :amour:

----------


## maruska

quelle bonne idée pour Jerry! Comme ce serait bon et beau de lui trouver une famille! Le fait de ne pas aimer se faire caresser ou brosser sur le dos peut des fois cacher des traumatismes anciens...pauvre pépère, je croise les doigts très fort pour lui!

----------


## esiocnarf

et toujours avec un grand plaisir la vie tranquile de notre majestueux pépère  Ringo    ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 





dont le regard est devenu plus serein.. vous ne trouvez pas???


et le petit commentaire de maman avec les photos...    ::   ::  



> les dernieres photos de Ringo, il est magnifique, dans 8 jours il va être heureux nous avons une semaine de congé, il va pouvoir avoir la porte ouverte, son plaisir c'est de sortir et de rentrer, il n'aime pas que l'on referme la porte, mais en hiver on ne la laisse pas longtemps ouverte....

----------


## ninon

Que dire tellement c'est émouvant de voir Ringo si détendu quand on pense le temps passé au refuge,tu m'étonnes qu'il aime bien que les portes restent ouvertes

----------


## maruska

c'est le regard d'un chien aimé, qui ne se pose plus de question, j'adore sa crinière de lion autour du cou qui lui descend comme un grand col de fourrure!   pour ce bonheur que vous lui offrez!

----------


## momo

Merveilleuses photos
Merveilleux loulou et 
Merveilleuse famille   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rizaulait510g

c'est un cheval derriere ringo????

----------


## champardenais

oui, presque...c'est un demi poney de 27 ans, il était à des proprio qui ne s'en occupait pas, pas à manger, ni à boire, pas d'abri, c'était les gens de passage qui lui donnait des épluchures et du pain. le pauvre a fait plusieurs hiver comme cela et on nous a demandé de le prendre cela fera 2 ans en fevrier, il est heureux lui aussi.
le dimanche on le laisse se promener dans la propriété et la semaine il est dans un parc avec nos anes et un autre poney.  :amour3:

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## esiocnarf

je suis enfin retournée au refuge... j'ai retrouvé tous les anciens... mais aussi les nouveaux pensionnaires..    ::  


il y a encore, 
 DOUDOUNE qui s'ennuie toujours autant  qui est maintenant avec Jerry..... 


JERRY qui depuis qu'il est sur internet a repris du poil de la bête.. et qui pose comme les stars....    ::  
il se laisse même caresser la tête..


ONIX, que j n'ai pas photographié    ::  

COOPER  qui s'est attrapé avec un copain et qui boude dans son panier (  :eyebrows:  avant de rejoindre sa famille bientôt).... 


une petite nouvelle,  la petite PETUNIA 13 ans...  qui ne quitte pas son panier..... 


tous m'ont bien reconnue et son venus chercher un gâteau et des calins....    ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## teuleu

serait pas une petite schnauzer    :amour:  pas toilettée la petite pétunia ?

----------


## ninon

> je suis enfin retournée au refuge... j'ai retrouvé tous les anciens


[justify:3lwt0gdh]Contente de revoir tt tes petits protégés,Françoise   :Embarrassment: k:  Dommage qu&#39;il y&#39;en ai d&#39;autres venus allonger la liste des" laissez pour compte"[/justify:3lwt0gdh]

----------


## esiocnarf

> serait pas une petite schnauzer  pas toilettée la petite pétunia ?


 je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de la voir sur ses pattes.. mais elle m'a plutot fait penser a un croisement de fox à poils durs (poils rèche et la couleur sanglier..) et peut être une Welsh..??????? un joli mélange en tous les cas, mais elle a vraiment besoin d'un bon toilettage...    ::  
 elle est de taille petite moyenne.....

----------


## Chinooka

C'est l'hôtel ***** chez Champardenais    ::  

Teuleu, je vois plutôt une petite York ? Toilettée, Pétunia sera très jolie    ::    13 ans et laissée pour compte........   :demon:

----------


## léna17

normalement elle se fait toiletter demain avec la petit papillon qui est avec elle et onix  sinon dans 1 semaine
 tous ceux qui on grandement besoin que on leur débarrasse des poil en trop vont passer a la douche    ::

----------


## léna17

la petit petunia a été toiletter par mes soin  elle ai beaucoup mieux maintenant elle voit déjà mieux elle est tout jolie maintenant    ::  
elle est prête a être adopté !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

fais nous vite une photo!!!!!    ::

----------


## champardenais

c'est super elle doit etre mignonne est elle copine avec les chats?? J'ai une dame qui vient de m'appeler, elle a des chances de lui plaire...cette dame a un beagle et un chat.  je te tiens au courant    ::

----------


## léna17

a ba je sais pas pour le chat mais je ne pense pas quel soit méchante avec qui que se soit vu se que je lui ai fait subir hier avec le brossage et la coupe elle n'a même pas bouger  elle n'a rien dit du tout  mais si cette dame est interesser il faut appeler le refuge car apparemment il y a des luxembourgeois qui veulent venir la chercher avec onix mais ce n'est pas encore sur donc il vaut mieux leur demander  avant    ::

----------


## champardenais

J'ai dit à cette dame de regarder le site de l'étang bleu, pour voir les chiens à adopter, et savoir où se trouvait le refuge.

----------


## léna17

a ba sa va alors il y a le numéro de téléphone ou l'adresse email dessus donc si un des chiens lui tape dans l'oeil elle sera comment contacter le refuge    ::

----------


## champardenais

en plus elle a des enfants et c'est eux qui l'ont poussé à m'appeler.

----------


## léna17

c'est mignon ah sa serait tellement bien d'en voir partir un se week end ou la semaine il y a tellement peu d'adoption en se moment c'est triste   :suspect:   et même très étonnant

----------


## teuleu

> apparemment il y a des luxembourgeois qui veulent venir la chercher *avec onix* mais ce n'est pas encore sur donc il vaut mieux leur demander  avant


AVEC  :amour:   ONIX .  :amour:  .......................on croise les doigts

----------


## hitchcock

J'ai dû mal lire le post  ::   mais je ne trouve pas l'entente de Jerry avec les chiens/chiennes.  :hein2:

----------


## esiocnarf

Jerry est comme tous les vieux chiens .. il n'aime pas être bousculé.

 chien et chats calmes.. OK, il grognette mais sans suite... il préfère de loin être couché dans son lit sur sa couverture.
les jeunes enfants ou enfants turbulents sont a proscrire.... il n'aime pas trop qu'on le patouille.

----------


## esiocnarf

les news...du 2 février 2011

Bonnieamoie qui devait prendre Cooper a des ennuis importants  en ce moment... et comme l'adoption si elle se fait devra être reculée pour surement un bon moment ....alors,  elle ne veut pas gacher les chances de Cooper..ce que je trouve très courageux   :bisous3: 
 il revient donc à l'adoption 
je vous assure que c'est un bon chien...   ::   :amour:  et un très beau chien..
franchement... l'est pas beau????? 


 et puis, comme je suis allée au refuge, j'ai retrouvé la petite Pétunia toute belle.... toute propre.. et toujours dans son panier...    ::  
une bonne tite fifille...    ::

----------


## bonnyanoie

:amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai réussi à photographier la petite Petunia debout!!    ::  
 elle est tout simplement adorable.. elle remue la queue sans arrêt et suit tout le monde....    ::

----------


## bonnyanoie

:amour3:

----------


## teuleu

*dans la Meuse 
renseignements au 03 29 84 21 54*

----------


## esiocnarf

grâce a une mobilisation très forte suite à la diffusion du message de notre présidente, des adoptants Luxembourgeois sont venus cette après midi.... et... devinez?????    ::  

 ils étaient venus pour Onix et Pétunia.. ils sont repartis avec Petunia et.. Kirikou!!   ::    Kirikou que nous hésitions tant à mettre à l'adoption vu son passé.. et qui a littéralement flashé sur la dame!! il lui a fait des calins, les yeux doux etc....   :|   ::   :amour:  :amour: 
la dame en est tombé toute amoureuse... il est monté dans la voiture (avec une laisse...    ::    alors qu'on ne pouvait pas lui en mettre une..) et la jolie Petunia..
 les adoptants ont un très grand terrain bien cloturé donc.. ce soir, notre Kirikou (qui a du sentir le vent ...)   ::   est chez lui.... nous en sommes tous très émus... hélas.. je n'étais pas au refuge pour immortaliser cette sortie!!!!!    ::  

ne vous en faites pas pour Onix...  une adoptante s'est proposée sur son post!!!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 

Merci à vous tous de votre aide....    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 
ce n'est pas fini... continuons....    ::

----------


## champardenais

super pour kirikou, il était le copain de box d'arpege  :amour3:

----------


## bonnyanoie

ce sont de bonnes nouvelles 


comment aider pour la petite structure ?

----------


## esiocnarf

une magnifique vieille fifille tervueren vient d'arriver.... presque 14 ans puisqu'elle est née en 1997.
 elle s'appelle RANGOON elle est sociable avec les autres toutous, mais n'aime pas les chats!!
 les petits enfants turbulents sont à éviter, car elle ne connait pas...


très caline et gourmande.....    ::   :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

un petit bichon d'environ 7/8 ans a été trouvé... comme par hasard... en forêt!!!   :suspect:  dans la "tranchée de Calonne" grande fotêt non loin de Verdun où se perdent étonnamment beaucoup de chiens.......   :ange2:  des chiens non identifiés, bien entendu!! (mauvaise langue    ::   )

il arrive à temps, le petit coeur.... chez nous en fourrière il ne craint rien, sauf retrouver son propriétaire.. ou une gentille famille....    ::  

il est sage comme une image et a comme compagnon Onix avec qui il s'entend parfaitement.

il sera identifié bien entendu et mis en règle après son délai fourrière...

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai oublié de préciser que Rangoon est identifié illisible... et que son maitre est DCD..... 
c'est un sauvetage    ::    son pauvre papa doit se retourner dans sa tombe.....    ::

----------


## bonnyanoie

ils trouveront une famille j en suis persuadée   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

et... pour se remonter le moral... voici des news des 2 adoptés de la semaine!!

 Petunia :    ::   ::   ::    en plein travail...... 



 et KIRIKOU avec son nouveau copain....    ::  


de bonnes nouvelles pour dormir....    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## teuleu

le post de Rangoon http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315636-ra ... 55#6975953

----------


## teuleu

sur le post de   ::  *winko :*amour2:    http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315670-wi ... 55#6976386
besoin d'aide pour rajouter des commentaires et des photos pour les personnes qui peuvent.   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Ranngonn est adoptée!!!!    ::  

 la jeune femme qui s'occupait d'elle depuis le décès de son maitre a craqué... elle l'adopte!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## capucine2345

J'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps et j'avais laissé ce post un peu de côté    ::    mais en pensant toujours très fort à la courageuse équipe de l'Etang Bleu, à l'injustice qu'elle doit combattre aujourd'hui et à tous ces pauvres oubliés    ::  

C'est avec beaucoup de joie que je découvre ces belles adoptions, ohhhhhh comme je voudrais moi aussi vous aider et surtout sortir un tit vieux de la    ::  

C'est un magnifique refuge qui doit vivreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !

----------


## Euphorisiaque

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je viens de m'inscrire, et je suis prête, avec mon ami, à prendre un chien en FA.
Nous habitons Metz (pas loin donc, on pourrait venir le chercher, ca lui éviterais un long covoiturage :/)

Donc j'aurais aimé savoir comment ca se passe, au niveau administratif, parce que ca, c'est le gros point noir pour moi!
Je me sens parfaitement capable d'apporter une place chaude dans mon appartement à un loulou, mais je ne sais pas COMMENT faire pour que ca devienne une réalité!

----------


## esiocnarf

mais c'est super!!!    :Embarrassment: k:  et puis, ce n'est pas loin.. 3/4 d'heure..tu peux passer...   ::  

 je te conseille de téléphoner avant et voir avec Aurelia : 03 29 4 21 54

----------


## esiocnarf

Notre belle Rangoon est partie tout à l'heure!!!! elle était folle quand elle a revu la jeune femme!!!!    ::

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> mais c'est super!!!   k:  et puis, ce n'est pas loin.. 3/4 d'heure..tu peux passer...   
> 
>  je te conseille de téléphoner avant et voir avec Aurelia : 03 29 4 21 54


Je te remercie pour ta réponse  :Smile: 
J'appellerais dans la semaine, dès que je peux  :Smile: 

Et malgré le risque de fermeture du refuge ( :Frown: ) ca ne pose pas de problème?

----------


## esiocnarf

et puis des adoptions en série de nos amis Luxembourgeois!!!   ::   toujours présents, chaleureux... de vrais amis....   :reverence: 
les heureux élus sont :  : 

SIMBA..... qui a un post sur Rescue, SIMBA a une grosse touche   ::   .... j'attends confirmation...
 Snoopy, Eros, Diana, Vasco, Joe... pas forcément sur Rescue mais pas toujours facile à faire adopter ont eux aussi trouvé une famille luxembourgeoise!!!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 
Ils vont rejoindre leur famille dans les jours prochains. 

il en arrive toujours.. hélas..... 3 ces jours ci... le petit bichon (photo plushaut), aujourd'hui un BA 5/6 ans très grand gabarit  (qui  n'aime pas les chats) et un magnifique chien noir poils longs, on dirait un petit terre neuve.... 
dès leur délais fourrière, il va falloir leur trouver une famille..... 

 il faut nous aider...    ::    il faut les aider    ::

----------


## teuleu

> Bonjour 
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire, et je suis prête, avec mon ami, à prendre un chien en FA.
> Nous habitons Metz (pas loin donc, on pourrait venir le chercher, ca lui éviterais un long covoiturage :/)
> 
> Donc j'aurais aimé savoir comment ca se passe, au niveau administratif, parce que ca, c'est le gros point noir pour moi!
> Je me sens parfaitement capable d'apporter une place chaude dans mon appartement à un loulou, mais je ne sais pas COMMENT faire pour que ca devienne une réalité!


  ::   :merci:

----------


## esiocnarf

le refuge est ouvert tous les matins de 10 à 12 et les APM de 14 à 16h30    ::

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> le refuge est ouvert tous les matins de 10 à 12 et les APM de 14 à 16h30



C'est pourquoi je n'ai pas pu appeler aujourd'hui  :Frown:  étant en pause entre midi et deux, et terminant un peu après la fermeture!
Mais demain matin j'appelle!!   :kao1:  :kao3: 

J'espere que je pourrais aider un loulou    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ce sont les heures d'ouverture!! tu peux appeler entre  midi!!!!! les employés sont tous là!!!!

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> ce sont les heures d'ouverture!! tu peux appeler entre  midi!!!!! les employés sont tous là!!!!


Ha ok! J'étais persuadée du contraire...
Bon, ben dommage pour moi   :boulet: 

J'appelle demain, et je le saurais pour les prochains coups de fil à passer!

----------


## esiocnarf

qui est là dessous ??????   ::

----------


## ninon

Tu n'as pas dit ,Françoise, que le petit Méphisto, copain de box d'Urgo était parti hier! lui le grand discret,le petit timide,un de ceux dont on ne sais même pas qu'il existe.il a rejoins la famille de Sirko et tt se passe pour le mieux, voici le mail que j'ai reçu ce matin



> La nuit fut bonne pour nous tousD'après mes observations, Mephisto serait un "dominant discret"ou faux timide...les pires...car je dois rester alerte pour ne pas être bernée par son jeu...Je rigole bien avec ces 2 là....Sirko risque de faire maigrir son conpagnon et Mephisto apprécie leurs jeux...chouette


longue et heureuse vie Méphis

[center:2cx99dke]

[/center:2cx99dke]

----------


## Euphorisiaque

Merci beaucoup à la directrice du refuge, que j'ai appelé cette après midi, et qui a été vraiment très très sympa    :Embarrassment: k: 
Avec mon ami nous avons commencé à regarder TRES attentivement les chiens sur le site internet, pour une Famille d'Accueil définitive   ::   On va voir le refuge le week end du 26 février   :kao1:   j'ai hâââââte!!!

Comme j'aimerais les voir, déjà connaître tout des chiens   :kao3:

----------


## poppo

> J'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps et j'avais laissé ce post un peu de côté      mais en pensant toujours très fort à la courageuse équipe de l'Etang Bleu, à l'injustice qu'elle doit combattre aujourd'hui et à tous ces pauvres oubliés    
> 
> C'est avec beaucoup de joie que je découvre ces belles adoptions, ohhhhhh comme je voudrais moi aussi vous aider et surtout sortir un tit vieux de la    
> 
> C'est un magnifique refuge qui doit vivreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   est ce qu'on peut devenir donateur du refuge? On peut peut être faire un appel aux donateurs pour assurer la survie de l'Etang Bleu.....qu'en pensez -vous?


Euphoriasique    ::   ::   ::   :merci:

----------


## teuleu

> [center:2sxrvpyv]*communiqué de la Présidente de la SPA de l&#39;Etang Bleu :* [/center:2sxrvpyv]
> 
> *Citation: 
> N' ayant plus de rentrées fixes, impossible de régler les charges fixes telles que loyer, salaires EDF etc...
> Dans l' immédiat, les dons serviront en priorité à régler les soins vétérinaires,
> 
> les besoins restent donc : 
> - la nourriture
> - les dons financiers
> ...


donc la réponse est *OUI* on peut faire des dons au refuge de l'Etang Bleu pour les aider

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Ninon    ::   d'avoir trouvé une famille au petit Mephiso si transparent... qui attendait sagement derrière la grille ..... se demandant bien pourquoi ce n'était jamais son tour....

----------


## ninon

> Merci Ninon


  ::   non,non !
c'est surtout *merci* Angélique qui en 3 semaines a fait le bonheur de 2 loulous :d'abord Sirko puis Méphisto

----------


## capucine2345

Y A T IL D AUTRES ANGELIQUE ICI ?????????????????

 :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## léna17

[flash=425,344:1zdy9i5q]http://www.youtube.com/v/uzmfHAh2ZMM?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:1zdy9i5q]

----------


## esiocnarf

::    merci Lena!!!

----------


## Euphorisiaque

Coucou ici 

Avec mon ami, on arrête pas de regarder les chiens sur le site du refuge, 
la directrice de l'étang bleu nous l'ayant conseiller, pour se faire une idée des chiens qu'on aime.
Et je me demandais, est ce que la page chien sénior est à jour?
Et si Kid est OK chat?

----------


## léna17

la page est a jour sauf pour onix  qui n'est pas encore écrit comme adopter mais pour kid il faudrait voir ou appelez le refuge il feront eux même le test a la chatterie

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> la page est a jour sauf pour onix  qui n'est pas encore écrit comme adopter mais pour kid il faudrait voir ou appelez le refuge il feront eux même le test a la chatterie


Ok, merci

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::  

ces photos du départ sont extrèmement émouvantes    :Embarrassment: k: 
Départ vers une nouvelles vis, départ vers le bonheur enfin ( re)trouvé

1000000000000000000 mercis à ces familles au très très grand coeur

UNE PENSEE PARTICLIERE AUX EMPLOYES ET BENEVOLES pour qui cela être des moments un peu difficile tout de même    ::

----------


## léna17

kid est ok chat    ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> la page est a jour sauf pour onix  qui n'est pas encore écrit comme adopter mais pour kid il faudrait voir ou appelez le refuge il feront eux même le test a la chatterie


Bonjour

Je viens de mettre le site à jour, sauf erreur tout est OK.
Reste plus qu'à souhaiter bonne chance à ceux qui restent.

----------


## poppo

:grrr:  alors on m'a répondu sur le post de Kid qu'il n'était pas ok chats, une dame ( 100% sur) avait flashé sur lui mais ayant des chats elle en a adopté un autre depuis ..........bon , cela fait quand même un heureux mais Kid a raté un super maison avec grand jardin, 2 copains chats et 1 maitresse en or......

Euphorisiaque........Il ne te fait pas craquer le beau Kid  :amour3:  ?

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> :grrr:  alors on m'a répondu sur le post de Kid qu'il n'était pas ok chats, une dame ( 100% sur) avait flashé sur lui mais ayant des chats elle en a adopté un autre depuis ..........bon , cela fait quand même un heureux mais Kid a raté un super maison avec grand jardin, 2 copains chats et 1 maitresse en or......
> 
> Euphorisiaque........Il ne te fait pas craquer le beau Kid  :amour3:  ?


Ben si, justement j'avais beaucoup craqué!!
Mais j'ai un chat!!!!
Je voulais demander justement si ok chat  :Frown:

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> Envoyé par poppo
> 
>   :grrr:  alors on m'a répondu sur le post de Kid qu'il n'était pas ok chats, une dame ( 100% sur) avait flashé sur lui mais ayant des chats elle en a adopté un autre depuis ..........bon , cela fait quand même un heureux mais Kid a raté un super maison avec grand jardin, 2 copains chats et 1 maitresse en or......
> 
> Euphorisiaque........Il ne te fait pas craquer le beau Kid  :amour3:  ?
> 
> 
> Ben si, justement j'avais beaucoup craqué!!
> Mais j'ai un chat!!!!
> Je voulais demander justement si ok chat


HHAAA mais il est ok chat en fait!!!
Rho mais ce serait trop bien    ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
Mon homme et moi on a eu un gros coup de foudre sur Kid (surtout moi faut avouer    ::    mais il a souri en le voyant mon homme! ca veut tout dire    ::   )
Bon, il faudra s'en assurer, mais si ok chat, je prend moi   :amour3:

----------


## léna17

j'essayerai de prendre une vidéo de kid a la chatterie demain comme sa tout le monde verra que kid et ok chat ( je precise que les test chat on etait fait au debut lorsque les chien arrive ou un peu apres donc forcement kid a veillit et  il s'en fiche un peu plus  )

----------


## Euphorisiaque

> j'essayerai de prendre une vidéo de kid a la chatterie demain comme sa tout le monde verra que kid et ok chat ( je precise que les test chat on etait fait au debut lorsque les chien arrive ou un peu apres donc forcement kid a veillit et  il s'en fiche un peu plus  )


Ah non mais je fais confiance    ::    C'est juste que en effet, au début il avait été dit que pas de chats.

----------


## léna17

oui je sais c'est moi qui l'avait écrit car les employé m'avait dit non  mais il se trompe parfois je ne pense pas qu'il avait vraiment tester avant en tout cas demain je vais voir si oui ou non il est ok chat et je prendrais une photo ou vidéos comme sa peut etre qu'il aura enfin sa chance se loulou

----------


## teuleu

> oui je sais c'est moi qui l'avait écrit car les employé m'avait dit non  mais il se trompe parfois je ne pense pas qu'il avait vraiment tester avant en tout cas demain je vais voir si oui ou non il est ok chat et je prendrais une photo ou vidéos comme sa peut etre qu'il aura enfin sa chance se loulou


 :merci:   ::

----------


## poppo

Allez Kid   ::   laisse les matous tranquille demain, sois sage.......   :Embarrassment: k:  il y aura peut être enfin une maison pour toi........   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ben ouiiii, poppo....    ::   nous on répète ce que les employés nous disent...... ils n'avaient pas du ré- essayer depuis quelque temps.....   :ange2: 

 heureusement, demai,; Lena va nous lever le doute...    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## esiocnarf

il n'a pas encore de nom... il est arrivé la semaine dernière après avaoir été amené chez le véto..
 personne n'est venu le réclamer    ::   evidemment... 
ce petit canichou toy d'environ 10 ans, n'est pas identifié, et n'a pas encore vu le véto. il semble ne plus bien voir... et il est bien triste... 



pas très bien entretenu... il est probable que personne ne viendra le rechercher;..   :ben: 
il ne tient pas beaucoup de place.. 


pour toute autre info, contacter le refuge.

----------


## capucine2345

:bave:  :bave:  :bave:   comme tout le monde j'attend le test chats avec KID    :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est une impression ou quoi, il y a une recrudescence de vieux canichous abandonnés en ce moment   :cartonrouge:   il est ou le problème ????????????? 

*PAUVRE TIT BONHOMME J ESPERE QUE TU TROUVERAS BIEN VITE UN FOYER OU FINIR LES QUELQUES ANNEES ( enfin un caniche peut vivre jusqu'à 16 ans sans problème     ) QU IL TE RESTE     *

----------


## teuleu

Si l'équipe du refuge de l'étang bleu est d'accord j'aimerais faire un post pour rikiki (voir le site de l'etang bleu) sur rescue et sur le bon coin 
Si c'est oui merci de me donner l'identification quand ce sera fait 
 ::

----------


## léna17

kid est ok chat la vidéos est sur son post  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Riquiqui a un post sur Lorraine adoption : 


http://sacl.naturalforum.net/t11190-rik ... 1an#148262

et sur Rescue 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t316770-ri ... t=riquiqui

----------


## esiocnarf

RATZ le petit canichou noir a un post sur rescue : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t316981...est-tout-perdu

----------


## esiocnarf

notre petit FLOCON le petit bichon plein de poils qui avait été toiletté est parti cette aprem!!    :Embarrassment: k: 


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

pour ce petit bout!

----------


## mariane

Quelle transformation le p'tit FLOCON après toilettage  :amour3:  :kao3:   Ca ne m'étonne pas qu'il ait été adopté si vite.
Sois heureux joli petit FLOCON dans ta nouvelle famille   :calinou:  . Un grand merci et    :applause2:  à ton adoptante    ::  


J'espère que le petit RATZ aura la même chance bientôt    ::

----------


## Chinooka

BRAVO A L'ETANG BLEU !!!

----------


## Daysie433

à nouveau je n'avais plus d'alerte sur ce post  :hein: 

je n'avais donc pas vu le beau flocon  :amour3: 

merci aux adoptants de tous ces petits oubliés de verdun en espérant que ceux qui restent vont vite trouver leur famille   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous3:  :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Daysie... toiletté il était irresistible!!!!!!   :amour3: 

 n'oublions pas COPPER
JERRY
 KID  .. qui eux n'ont pas de touche...   ::   ::   ::  

 Doudoune partirait peut être ces jours ci en FA......   :hein2:

----------


## esiocnarf

pour me faire plaisir ainsi qu'à ceux qui connaissent le refuge, voici des photos dEROS un berger très speed  au refuge.. aun refuge depuis novembre 2009.... devenu extrèmement maigre tellement il s'agitait... parti il y a quelques jours en FA avec option adoption... 
adorable avec nous, calin à l'extrème, mais pas de mâle..   ::    il était donc seul à courir de droite et de gauche dans son parc ou dans son boxe..

 regardez le... regardez le aujourdh'ui :   :lol2: 
rien que pour ces photos... je suis heureuse ce matin..... car je vous assure, qu'il n'était pas facile à faire adopter... 






 allez, Eros... profite bien de ta nouvelle vie!    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et j'en ai publié une.. celle où il attrape au vol le bonbon!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## léna17

comment il est beau le loulou    ::    sa fait plaisir a voir

----------


## maruska

l'amour fait vraiment des miracles! Trop belle la photo au bonbon!

----------


## Daysie433

> l'amour fait vraiment des miracles! Trop belle la photo au bonbon!


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

je n'ai jamais douté des talents de photographe d'esiocnarf    ::   :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## esiocnarf

z'avez vu?????    ::    ça yest!!!!
 KID est adopté!!!!!    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 



 reste plus grand monde sur ce post....    ::    ce n'est pas pour celà qu'il faut les "oublier".....    ::  

COOPER, JERRY  sont toujours là....... 
ne les oublions pas    ::   ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

mais si nous sommes là  :bisous3:  pour ceux qui restent en espérant à chaque alerte de message qu'ils sont adoptés    ::  

super nouvelle pour le beau Kid au tour des autres à présent   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie f1

::   ::  
Super pour kid! Douce et longue vie à lui......
Pour les derniers aussi on y croit!

----------


## maruska

pour Kid!

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai oublié de le dire sur ce post... le petit canichou noir... de la page précédente appelé RATZ... est adopté... il est parti hier avec un couple qui adoptait une jeune shitsu.. Estie    ::   :Embarrassment: k: 
que du bonheur, ces jours ci.....    ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

::   coucou esiocnarf les adoptions se succèdent c'est super pour vos petits oubliés  :amour: 

combien reste-t-il de toutous à Verdun ??

je suis vraiment désolée que ce si bon refuge doive fermer à plus ou moins brève échéance   ::  

c'est un plaisir d'apprendre les double adoptions qui se succèdent pour vos protégés, en espérant que tous trouvent un nouveau foyer.

 ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous ne fermerons pas tant que nous tiendrons financièrement..pour l'instant, on y arrive.... 

 Donc nous fonctionnons toujours de la même façon... aucune euthanasie, 
nous rentrons les animaux qui sont abandonnés au refuge, et puis.. nous avons ouvert une petite structure fourrière nous cherchons à faire comprendre aux communes adhérentes le bien fondé de notre démarche afin de récupérer leur adhésion.
je vous mettrai d'ici peu un petit mot d'explication de notre présidente qui est un peu débordée ces jours ci...    ::

----------


## léna17

il reste 21 chien exactement ( chien a adopté, reserver et en attente )

----------


## esiocnarf

*la suite des aventures   de la tentative de la Codecom pour la fermeture de notre refuge....* 
*en images :* 



*le mot de la présidente :* 
: 



> Quelques nouvelles de l'Etang bleu, 
> 
> Après 2 semaines de lutte acharnée, voici les résultats dune mobilisation extraordinaire des bénévoles de tous bords, co-voitureurs et dune partie de l'Europe !!! (sans blague) :
> 
> Dernière semaine de février : co-voit en tous sens pour mettre nos animaux en FA ou finaliser des adoptions en France, au Luxembourg, en Autriche (chiens catégorisés) et en Allemagne. De gros loups qui attendaient depuis longtemps ont trouvé un foyer. SIMBA 9 ans, Kid 10 ans, SAM 10 ans, ULIA 9 ans, EROS 4 ans, DOUDOUNE 13 ans, RATZ sans âge, FALCON, ESTEE, ARIANE et bien dautres plus jeunes ont quitté le refuge.
> 
> 1er mars installation de chenil service dans nos murs : représailles directes, nous construisons en 2 jours une fourrière associative TOTALEMENT opposante à l' euthanasie, appelons les journalistes, les pompiers tout le monde vient pour l' inauguration. 
> 
> 02/03/2011 Nous contactons toutes les communes du nord Meusien et leur proposons une convention à notre fourrière : Plusieurs appels de Maires dans la journée qui souhaitent nous rejoindre afin d' aider le refuge à vivre.
> ...

----------


## Daysie433

::   bravo Mme la Présidente de l'Etang Bleu, les bénévoles, le personnel et tous les autres de vous être si bien battus et j'espère de tout coeur que cela portera ses fruits et vous permettra de continuer votre combat en faveur des animaux.

je me permets de vous    ::   ::   tous très forts et continuez ainsi   ::   vos petits oubiés de Verdun le méritent bien.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## maruska

Comme vous nous l'aviez annoncé, il y a quelques temps, vous n'habitez pas Verdun pour rien  ! Quelle imagination, quelle dépense d'énergie, quelle pugnacité! Vous vous battez comme des "lions"! Vous allez y arriver, vous le méritez tellement et les animaux ont tellement besoin de vous! VIVE LE REFUGE DE L ETANG BLEU!!

----------


## poppo

On est de tout coeur avec vous!   ::   ::   Vous vous êtes tous jetés à l'eau , comme Aurélia pour le petit chat il y a quelque temps    ::   .....avec ce courage vous ne pouvez que réussir!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo l'Etang Bleu, vous êtes formidables    ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai reçu ce matin plein de photos...    :Embarrassment: k:  de 2  nos adoptés.. 
je vous en mets une de chaque.. c''est tellement  extraordinaire... 

voici notre gentil SIMBA.. enfin choyé, enfin heureux...    ::  


et Vasco!!! Vasco qui ne pouvait plus supporter son boxe... regardez le.....    ::

----------


## champardenais

magnifique, ils ne demandent que des calins et de l'attention. cela fait du bien de les voir enfin heureux.  :amour3:   vite une maison pour ceux qui attendent encore.   ::

----------


## maruska

des photos comme çà on en redemande!!!!!  à tous ces gentils adoptants! quel  bonheur pour ces vieux toutous!

----------


## champardenais

C'est peut être Jerry maintenant le plus ancien du refuge avec ses 7 ans passés au refuge, il attend toujours son maitre et sa maison.    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui... Champardenais... nous serions tellement heureux de  voir JERRY heureux comme RINGO......   :Embarrassment: k:   dont tu nous envoies  ces magnifiques photos....  


 au milieu des poulettes...    ::  
 

en majestueux pharaon....  :amour4: 


 et en papa-poule avec le petit Arpège...    ::   :amour:  :amour:   ::   :calinou:

----------


## Prisca54

Que de belles photos !!!!!!!!

nos amis les "bêtes" ont bien plus "d''humanité" et de bons sentiments que la plupart des gens que je connaisse ......

y a qu' à savoir lire dans leurs yeux .... les yeux sont le reflet de l'âme parait-il !!!!!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh que de belles photos de bonheur, ça fait du bien.  :amour:   ::  
Ringo avec Arpège, c'est le top    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## momo

Que de merveilleuses photos   ::   ::   ::

----------


## champardenais

moi aussi, je souhaite le même bonheur à Jerry qui attend depuis si longtemps, avec le soleil Ringo (qui a plus de 16 ans) revit, lorsque je le sort il essaie de courir et il y arrive , il mange bien, il me fait pleins de calins, quel bonheur. UP pour JERRY qui aura envie de lui donner sa chance.  :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

ils ne sont plus très nombreux nos vieux de l'Etang Bleu..COOPER, JERRY...  sont les plus anciens à présent...    ::  

Ne les oubliez pas....    ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une nouvelle formidable...
 COOPER.... IL EST RESERVE!!!!!!!!    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 il doit partir dimanche... je vous tiens au courant    ::

----------


## teuleu

:kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :banane:

----------


## champardenais

on a hate de savoir..... quelle bonne nouvelle , contente pour ce pepere   :amour:   ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> une nouvelle formidable...
>  COOPER.... IL EST RESERVE!!!!!!!!        
> 
>  il doit partir dimanche... je vous tiens au courant


Wow, c'est génial    ::    et j'ai manqué rater la nouvelle vu que je ne reçois jamais d'alerte   :hein2: 
Vivement les photos du grand départ

----------


## mariane

Super nouvelle pour COOPER     :amour:  :danse: 
Croisons les doigts et vivement dimanche    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## esiocnarf

la date est reculée...   :ange2:   normalement c'est le WE prochain..... 

 voici des photos de notre RINGO en pleine course!!
 17 ans... tout de même... regardez!!!!!!!  il court après Arpège....    ::  


et ça rigole!!! ça rigole!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Qu'ils sont   :amour3:  les petits vieux de Verdun.......faut croire que l'air de là bas conserve.....   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quel punch il a ce Ringo, il ne fait vraiment pas son âge   :danse:

----------


## champardenais

et JERRY??? il est toujours là, vite un adoptant qui lui donne sa chance  :amour:

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh Ringo   :amour: 
Il court comme un jeune homme et ça avec un grand sourire, wow    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

grande effervescence ce matin au refuge de l'Etang Bleu...
 3 sorties    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

COOPER!!!!!   ::  
notre vieux COOPER, 9 ans de refuge....   :bisous2: 
il avait l'air de trouver ça tout à fait normal.. notre pépère!!! une très bonne famille l'attend en Allemagne    ::  
 

 et nos deux derniers petits cavaliers King Charles
Brooklyn, 5 ans d'élevage et 1 mois de refuge.....    ::  
 
et le petit Enjoy, tout timide  :amour3:

----------


## champardenais

quelle joie pour vous et pour *cooper*, il va être chouchouté, 9 ans de refuge, il va apprécier la vie de famille. et plus de cavaliers King, quelle réussite.  :bisous3:

----------


## momo

GENIAL pour ces 3 beaux loulous   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Viel Glück im Deutschland Cooper  :amour3:  :amour3: 

3 d'un coup!! Quelle belle journée!!  :danse:  :danse:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## capucine2345

Toutes ces jolies adoptions, ce n'est que juste récompense de tout le travail, acharnement ............. fait pour sauver les poilus

 ::   ::   ::   ::    l'ETANG BLEU j'espère que vous vivrez de nombreuses années encore    ::   ::

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles des loulous SVP?
 :merci:

----------


## esiocnarf

dans les dernières nouvelles.. notre gentil Boss est parti en FA chez Ninon cette après midi.. Marie    ::    vous savez notre FA  ::   qui nous sociabilise tous nos cas désespérés..... Arpège.. Urgo etc..... 
Boss depuis 4 ans au refuge un des derniers de l'ancienne équipe.... un Boss tout timide et perdu et complètement apeuré dans la voiture... 



 je viens de recevoir des nouvelles... tout se passe bien.. il n'ose pas trop bouger, il a rencontré les toutous et les chats de Ninon  sans problème, demain, ce sera les chevaux, les enfants du centre équestre.. la belle vie, quoi... et l'apprentissage de tout   :calinou: 
je vous mettrai le lien du post que Ninon va lui faire.... vous allez pouvoir encore une fois nous aider    ::  

restera plus que Jerry....   :ben:   mais comment aider Jerry..... on ne sait même pas s'il voudra monter en voiture au cas où.....   :beuhnon: 

nous pourrons alors dire que ce post a été génial.... que vous avez tous été incroyables,  :bisous2:   que nous avons au moins réussi pour eux.
Hélas, ce n'est qu'une petite goutte d'eau  :ben:   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et ça n'a pas tardé..   ::   . 

regardez!!!   :Embarrassment: k: 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324120-bo ... de#7189581

----------


## poppo

Toutes les petites gouttes d'eau ensemble feront des grandes rivières....   :Embarrassment: k: 

Je vais suivre l'histoire de Boss de près!   ::

----------


## maruska



----------


## esiocnarf

aujourdhui je veux juste vous faire profiter d'une vidéo que je viens de recevoir....    ::  
EROS un pauvre x berger vous savez?? ceux que personne ne regarde....   :ange2:  au refuge depuis novembre 2009 sorti il y a 2 mois par nos amis luxembourgeois en FA car il faisait vraiment mal au coeur et dépérissait à vue d'oeil.
 Eros tournait sans cesse dans son enclos.. plus un brin d'herbe sur son parcours.... maigre, le poil terne, il manifestait même une certaine agressivité envers ses congénères.... 

 et bien, regardez..... c'est tout simplement MAGIQUE!!!!!!  (il est toujours à adopter....    ::   )
[flash=425,350:aef5fso1]http://www.youtube.com/v/FygVbXTyK5w[/flash:aef5fso1]

----------


## ninon

quel beau message d'espoir et chapeau bas à sa FA.Comme quoi, on ne peut pas prédire de l'évolution du comportement des chiens qui sortent d'un refuge et souvent les surprises sont plutôt bonnes .Il parait aussi qu'il serait OK congéneres...en plus!Chien de rêve !

----------


## Prisca54

Comme quoi l Amour fait des miracles et sans Amour on n est rien ....... 

La famille qui l adoptera aura beaucoup de chance car il est beau et intelligent .......

bravo  à sa FA  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## myri_bonnie

Une métamorphose. Et il obéit sacrément bien le coco, wow !
C'est sûr qu'une fois sortis de leur box ils s'épanouissent, j'en sais quelque chose    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

:[center:2xdo2k5e]salut:    ::   ::    on parle de notre refuge   ::   ::   ::   ::  


*
n&#39;oubliez pas c&#39;est demain samedi  l&#39;émission de 30 millions d&#39;amis dont voici le sommaire 
http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/france3/*[/center:2xdo2k5e]

----------


## maruska

c'est noté!

----------


## poppo

Ce video ma fait " dresser les poils "    ::   sur les bras et m'a fait monter les larmes aux yeux tellement il est émouvant   :amour3:  Il est tout simplement MAGNIFIQUE  :amour3:  ainsi que sa "maitresse" qu'il adore manifestement ( ainsi que les petites friandises    ::   )

Ce sont des images particulièrement émouvant d'un chien  HEUREUX!!
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## esiocnarf

voici la vidéo...    :Embarrassment: k: 
[flash=425,350:10l1pw41]http://www.youtube.com/v/0bo812rsX3c[/flash:10l1pw41]

----------


## Capsy

:Embarrassment: k:  Superbe...

----------


## poppo

Très émouvant.......   ::   Nala.......
 ::

----------


## esiocnarf

à la 28ème page.. reste toujours JERRY......   ::     le dernier des oubliés.... le tout dernier,  :hein2:   filmé il y a quelques jours par notre amie Jessica
avec quelques autres grands et petits....    ::   ::   ::  


[flash=425,350:11775dkk]http://www.youtube.com/v/c2u3npDmPbs[/flash:11775dkk]

----------


## poppo

Jerry......   ::   il est très émouvant.......7 ans qu'il est refuge   ::   d'abord dans un parc dans l'indifférence totale et depuis l'arrivée de la nouvelle équipe(   ::   ) au chaud dans un box avec un panier   :Embarrassment: k:  mais toujours sans famille.......Vu les circonstances c'est normal qu'il est devenu un peu ronchon mais cela s'arrangera vite avec un petit coin tranquille et un bon panier   :Embarrassment: k:  des retraités seront idéal    ::  
Je me permet de mettre quelques petites photos supplémentaires.......vous verrez comment il est   :amour3:

----------


## capucine2345

::    JERRY toujours là    ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh Jerry    j'espère tellement que tu trouveras une famille toi aussi.
C'est toi celui qui m'a le plus émue quand je vous ai rendus visite, mais mon quota est atteint pour de bon cette fois. Ton pote de box te salue et lui et moi souhaitons lire bientôt une bonne nouvelle, c'est impossible que personne ne craque pour toi.

----------


## maruska

c'est vrai qu'il est craquant Jerry! Qui va lui offrir une fin de vie HEUREUSE?

----------


## esiocnarf

plus trop de nouvelles ...   :suspect:   encore une mauvaise piste????  zut alors...    ::

----------


## champardenais

Pauvre Jerry, il doit bien y avoir une famille pour lui aussi, ils ont tous trouvé une maison les petits vieux, reste plus que lui   ::    allez avant l'été et les grosses chaleurs. quelqu'un avec un grand coeur il en a assez bavé.

----------


## teuleu

résultat du concours photo  http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328847-co ... st#7296958
merci à tous les participants

----------


## ninon

[center:16j1haj4]*Petites photos de nos "anciens "dans leur famille
Ringo et Arpège :que du bonheur !*


[/center:16j1haj4]

----------


## myri_bonnie

Qu'est ce qu'il a changé Arpège, on dirait un chiot. Et Ringo est toujours aussi attendrissant. Comme ils sont heureux    ::   :amour:

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## champardenais

Jerry attend toujours sa famille, depuis des années en refuge, au debut dans un parc et maintenant à l'abri, mais il doit trouvé le temps long 7 longues années sans maison. qui pourrais le prendre???

----------


## champardenais

le dernier des vieux du refuge qui lui donnera sa chance,   ::

----------


## oro

Malheureusement Jerry n`est pas le dernier,il y a plein de nouveaux vieux qui sont arrivées   :: 

Petit male croisé +-10kg de 11 ans.Il est très gentil,calme et social avec les autres chiens.


Croisé husky-bérger male de 11ans,un chien très gentil,social avec les autres chiens,et encore bien en forme pour son age.


Labrit de pyrénées une chienne de 11ans,elle est très gentille et calme et demande qu`est-ce qu`elle fait la.Sociable avec les autres chiens.



Rottweiler male 8 ans,c`est un abandon,il est très gentil et social avec male et femelle.Mais il a peur des hommes il faut eviter les gestes brusque.


Contact: Nos coordonnées

Refuge SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE sur MEUSE (France)
Tél : +33 (0)3 29 84 21 54

----------


## Affolée

> Labrit de pyrénées une chienne de 11ans,elle est très gentille et calme et demande qu`est-ce qu`elle fait la.Sociable avec les autres chiens.


Quelle est son histoire ?

----------


## oro

Elle a été abandoné ensemble avec les deux autres vieux le croisé husky et le petit croisé pour manque de temps.

----------


## Affolée

Diffusée sur forum BP.

----------


## oro

Merci!

----------


## dadatsun

comment peut on abandonner des petits vieux qui ne devraient avoir qu attention et caresses ???? 

comment ces papys vivent ils cet abandon autrement que comme une trahison de ceux qu ils aiment ???

 c est odieux ! !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je remonte

----------


## esiocnarf

que de changements sur Rescue !!! si seulement ça pouvait aider ceux qui restent!!!!   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::   après 1 mois de vacances .........ohhhhhh   ::   ::   voilà notre refuge à nouveau plein à craquer!!!!! 

j'ai fait quelques photos, mais j'ai aussi fait une vidéo.. il y sont presque tous.. c'est un peu long, mais, ils méritent bien qu'on leur apporte quelques minutes.. non???? 
cette vidéo sera sur notre site dès qu'il sera remis à jour.... 
je ne sais pas si cette vidéo sera lisible sur le nouveau Rescue.. je tente....  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KICtJIL1zns

----------


## Daysie433

oui, oui esiocnarf on peut voir la nouvelle vidéo merci.

j'ai demandé à mon fils si on pouvait l'afficher directement mais il ne sait pas comment faire, désolée.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

*PRENEZ LE TEMPS DE REGARDEZ LA VIDEO*

DES CHIOTS DE 6 MOIS, 18 MOIS DES CHIENS DE 2 ANS Quelle tristesse de les voir enfermés
Des plus vieux aussi et SAM ml'Akita toujours là comme CHEYENNE c'EST DÉSOLANT

et LES CHATS, MAGNIFIQUES
Des siamois , des croisées siamoises, un petit ROUQUIN

dommage que cela n'est pas possible de leur faire des posts individuelles
Merci à l'Etang bleu de s'en occuper aussi bien

----------


## teuleu

[Robot Modération:Liens Obsolètes, Désolé]

----------


## teuleu

oops le voilà  viewtopic.php?f=109&t=331634

----------


## esiocnarf

::   Merci Teuleu

----------


## esiocnarf

PRINCE, adorable croisé berger a 8/9 ans. il est calme et facile à vivre,  un bon chien



ROCKY le petit rouquin à peine 10/12 kgs, adorable attend avec une impatience qu'on s'occupe de lui  ROCKY a 10 ans  il fairait le bonheur d'une famille



et la magnifique STELLA berger des pyrennées 10 ans elle aussi, si timide...qui dès qu'on s'occupe d'elle reprend gout à la vie 



ces trois chiens bénéficient de l'opération 30 millions d'amis : 600 de frais véto remboursés.
Ils sont tous les trois sociables puisqu'ils sont dans le même box... et en bonne santé 
Pensez à eux.. ne les laisser pas mourir dans un box.   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

stella est petite et pèse combien???

----------


## maruska

espérons après les vacances que des gens de coeur les voient! Ils sont tellement émouvants   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Stella???? elle est exactement de la taille d'un berger des pyrennées, d'ailleurs je pense que c'est une berger des pyrennées.... une quinzaine de Kgs.. elle est mignonne comme tout

----------


## esiocnarf

2 adoptions cette aprèm!!   ::   ::   ::  
BOUBA, mon beau BOUBA qui est réservé et qui partira le 29   ::  



 et Willy, le tout petit Willy..... avec ses nouveaux petits maîtres...  ::  


 si vous saviez comme on est heureux....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh la bonne nouvelle pour bouba et willy je suis très heureuse aussi pour ces deux loulous enfin une vie en famille remplie d'amour pour eux.

----------


## teuleu

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo l'Etang Bleu   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Très heureuse de pouvoir sortir les   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## champardenais

TRES HEUREUSE POUR BOUBA ET PETIT WILY

----------


## vmmiss

plein de bonheur dans leurs nouvelles familles   ::   ::

----------


## ninon

super nouvelle!surtout à cette époque de l'année

----------


## maruska

::   ::   ::  trop heureuse pour Bouba et Wily! Plein de bonheur avec leurs adoptants

----------


## MARATHONMAN

victoire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## champardenais

il ne faut pas oublier Jerry qui est là depuis longtemps, et a besoin de l'amour d'un maitre et de chaleur pour ses vieux jours.

----------


## esiocnarf

le petit Willy faisait le bazar et pipi partout..... il est revenu.......

----------


## Daysie433

> le petit Willy faisait le bazar et pipi partout..... il est revenu.......


  ::  pauvre petit Willy................les pipis ça se nettoie et il faut du temps pour qu'ils s'adaptent  ::

----------


## poppo

Chez moi aussi Khéops fasait le bazar partout et en plus il creusait dessous la clôture par fuguer, obligé de refaire tout la clôture au fond du jardin   ::  

Si je l'avais ramené pour ça.....avec un peu de patience on y arrive toujours! 
Encore une fois des gens qui feront mieux de prendre des peluches pour leur gosses  ::   ::  

Mimim comme il est il trouvera sa vraie famille!!

----------


## champardenais

comme ça il a retrouvé son copain arnold, il faut positiver......

----------


## esiocnarf

> comme ça il a retrouvé son copain arnold, il faut positiver......


et en plus, c'est vrai....   ::   ils étaient super contents de se retrouver.....

----------


## ninon

6 jours à peine pour s'adapter,quelle patience ! pfffffffff !C'est peut être mieux ainsi, au moins ,il a pas eu le tps de s'attacher.
Comme le dit poppo une peluche fera meilleur effet ds cette famille.Heureusement qu'à l'étang bleu il ne risque rien, mais qd même!

----------


## maruska

petit Wlly, ton tour va revenir très vite! tu es joli comme un petit   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien il n'est pas resté longtemps non plus notre Bouba.. 8 jours...... il est revenu aujourd'hui. il ne veut pas rester seul..... 
quel dommage!!!
 Notre refuge se remplit dangereusement.... des bébés 3 petits x épagneuls blancs  et noirs adorables de 2 mois et demi..  et 2 bébés x labradors de 3.5 mois retirés il y a à peine 1 heure....

----------


## esiocnarf

heureusement quelques bonnes nouvelles tout de même..
 Roucky le petit rouquin a été adopté..
 une touche pour Stella.... peut être la fin du refuge pour  bientôt.... 

que c'est donc difficile d'etre chien ou chat au mois d'aout.....   ::  

Jerry attend toujours il est en boxe avec 3 autres chiens..... il serait si bien enfin au calme....   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

entre les saisies chez des particuliers, les abandons, les maltraitances on ne sait plus où donner de la tête......c'est vrai que l'on ne voit plus grand monde sur les forums because vacances.........navrant pour tous ces petits qui attendent

----------


## esiocnarf

::    la piste pour Stella se confirme... on attend juste la date pour son départ...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On attend avec plaisir

----------


## ouba76

BOUBA est de retour, j'ai vu ça sur un post de RESCUE :-(((
Désolée mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de remonter 29 pages !!!! Qu'en est-il de MURPHY X GROE ???? Je ne le vois pas sur le site de l'Etang Bleu :-((

----------


## esiocnarf

MURPHY a été adopté l'année dernière
il est dcd quelques semaines plus tard, hélas le post est sur l'ancien rescue

----------


## ouba76

Merci ;-) Au moins, il aura fini sa vie choyé au sein d'une famille !!! Nous avons le cas en ce moment dans notre asso avec un papy groenendael, récupéré il y a quelques mois et qui n'en a plus pour très longtemps :-( !!! Ce n'est pas facile à vivre.... Mais au moins, ils ne finissent pas leur vie en communauté....

----------


## champardenais

un papy gronendael, quel age a t il? nous avons adopté ringo sur ce même post gronendael aussi, il va sur 17 ans à la fin de l'année, cela fait 9 mois que nous l'avons un vrai bonheur. 
 ::

----------


## ouba76

Il a 13 ans mais a eu une vie pourrie à être maltraité... Maintenant, il a des tumeurs à l'anus, il est incontinent et il est bourré d'arthrose... Il a tellement été maltraité qu'il ne commence qu'après plusieurs mois à accepter que sa maîtresse l'approche sans grogner :-((

----------


## esiocnarf

juste un petit conseil... "ne pas opérer ou faire quoique ce soit de chirugical à l'anus d'un vieux chien".. surtout jamais!!!!!! 
je viens de perdre mon vieux Pol (14 ans) suite à l'ablation soit disant bénigne d'une verrue à l'anus qui s'est transformé en quelques mois en une tumeur qui l'a complètement anéanti!

----------


## esiocnarf

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ouvrez bien vos yeux.... et lisez....... 

NOUS AVONS UNE DEMANDE POUR....... JERRY!!! OUI   ::   ::  notre JERRY  ::   ::   ::  

une dame qui n'adopte que des vieux chiens......   ::  
si vous saviez comme on est heureux.....   :: 

attendons la suite.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

petit Jerry on croise les doigts pour toi.  ::

----------


## champardenais

Super , qu'est ce que ce serait bien, il faudrait vraiment pour lui que cela se fasse, on va attendre la bonne nouvelle, j'imagine votre joie.  ::

----------


## poppo

Je tourne mes doigts, mes doigts de pieds....tout ce qui peut tourner quoi!  ::

----------


## minas

je lis vos messages et je trouve super ce que vous faites 
je croise les doigts pour que l'adoption marche

----------


## ninon

Souhaite de tout coeur que ça marche.il serait temps pour Jerry !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

"la suite" c'est une visite prévue au refuge???

----------


## esiocnarf

::  le début.. était un coup de fil au refuge, samedi.... à la présidente!

la suite est surement une visite .. car Jerry n'est pas des plus coopératif pour la laisse..   ::  ou monter dans une voiture....  mais, la dame a l'air motivée et a bien insisté qu'elle avait l'habitude... ::  

 je pense qu'une fois arrivé chez lui, Jerry changera du tout au tout..et qu'il appréciera les caresses,  ici il est un peu ronchon.. mais, il est en boxe avec 3 autres chiens.... 
en tous les cas, jamais il ne se rebiffe...   ::  
je suis l'affaire aussi... tu penses bien!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh comme ça me ferait plaisir qu'il trouve enfin son bonheur, tu le sais il est mon chouchou.  ::  
Son pote et ancien compagnon d'infortune, "tampon Jex" sert bien fort les pattes...

----------


## esiocnarf

alors... la suite...  ::  
 il partira vendredi en voiture avec Oro   ::  qui habite près de chez la dame.. et qui veille aux opérations... 
et là, croyez moi, on peut lui faire confiance.....  reste plus qu'à espérer que Jerry, lui aussi soit coopératif....   ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il est possible que Jerry ne soit pas coopératif tout de suite, il ne connait que le refuge et ses petites habitudes, mais comme d'autres avant lui il devrait vite comprendre ce que sa nouvelle vie lui réserve comme bonheur. J'espère que tu seras là pour prendre des photos de son départ et fais-lui un câlin de ma part et de la part de Rambo.

----------


## ninon

Oui,oui des photos Françoise et une tite vidéo.Ca va pleurer ds les chaumieres !

----------


## myri_bonnie

En attendant je me permets de remettre la photo de Jerry, car il faut remonter loin dans ce sujet pour la trouver

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est toujours avec plaisir que nous recevons des photos de RINGO et ARPEGE qui sont si longtemps restés au refuge et qui profitent à présent d'une retraite bien méritée chez Champardenais  ::  





et le magnifique sourire de RINGO..  ::  et cet air si heureux....   ::   ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'espère que Jerry nous fera bientôt un aussi beau sourire que Ringo.  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::  mauvaise nouvelle ce soir.... 

 je viens d'avoir un mail de Oro qui me prévient que la dame qui devait prendre Jerry vendredi a changé d'avis....   ::  elle en prend un autre moins compliqué....   ::  
elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle perd... et, heureusement qu'il ne comprend pas...  ::  

quelle déception, tout de même.... la prochaine fois.. je me tais  ::

----------


## poppo

Et m***e!!!!!!  ::   ::  

Heureusement qu'il n'était pas encore parti car il serait certainement revenu car trop " compliqué"  ::  
finalement cette dame n'avait pas si grand coeur que ça....  ::   ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh non, ce n'est pas vrai.   ::  Je me réjouissais tellement pour lui, pauvre coco. Est-ce que ce ne sera jamais son tour à lui ?

----------


## champardenais

On est toutes tres deçues, quel dommage pour lui, est ce qu'il ne faudrait pas lui faire un post rien qu'a lui ??  ::   pour qu'il soit plus remarqué???   ::   ::

----------


## ninon

J'ai demandé une petite banniere que je prendrai sitot faite

----------


## champardenais

oui Ninon, une belle banniere pour JERRY et un post où il serait decrit, sa description est sur la page 26 je crois, mais il faut trop rechercher je ne sais pas s' il s'accorde avec les chats, apparemment, on ne peut pas le promener en laisse, mais ce n'est pas un gros probleme, s'il a un peu de terrain cela lui suffirait.   ::   ::

----------


## champardenais

je me suis trompée, ce n'est pas page 26 mais 23

----------


## esiocnarf

et ça continue!!!!   ::  

les adoptants qui devaient venir chercher Stella...   ::   ne sont pas venus.... ils ont téléphoné pour dire qu'ils étaient malades...    ::  
En général.. ce n'est pas de bonne augure, ....   ::  mais bon....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh zut mais pourquoi s'avancer  grrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## esiocnarf

pour ne pas l'oublier non plus.. voici Prince en promenade cette après midi.... heureux, le pépère....   ::  
il adore ça.....

----------


## esiocnarf

Jerry a un post pour lui tout seul...   ::  

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=335490

----------


## esiocnarf

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ça  y est!!!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*il est adopté!!!!!!*   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Maud Offenthal  la grande protectrice des animaux, vient d'appeler la présidente!!! affaire con clue!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

je le covoiture la semaine prchaine jusqu'en Normandie où il couler des jours heureux  ::   ::   ::  

veinard mon Jerry!!!!!!   ::

----------


## champardenais

super magnifique nouvelle, ouf il va être enfin heureux. contente pour lui et pour vous.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ninon

après une grosse journée de rando,je fais un tour vite fait histoire de voir si qlq chose a bougé et yahouuuuuuuuuuuu ! je vais pouvoir faire de beaux rêves

----------


## poppo

Ninon, Boss  ::  a dû être heureux de partir en rando avec vous  ::

----------


## momo

GENIAL pour JERRY et PRINCE,il a un post?

----------


## esiocnarf

pas encore pour Prince... ça vient....

----------


## Affolée

Des nouvelles pour STELLA ?

----------


## esiocnarf

::   non... , aucune.....

----------


## esiocnarf

::  comme quoi, faut jamais  parler pour ne rien dire  ::   je suis vilaine.....  

 la dame vient de prévenir qu'elle venait chercher Stella la semaine prochaine!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh je suis super contente pour Stella et lui souhaite tout le bonheur du monde, merci à ses adoptants

----------


## Affolée

Merci de cette bonne nouvelle esiocnarf   ::  .

----------


## Affolée

STELLA est-elle arrivée dans sa famille ?

----------


## oro

Non elle est toujour au refuge,la famille ne l`adopte pas... :-(

----------


## Affolée

ZUT alors !!    ::  
Je relance la diffusion...

Est-ce qu'on peut savoir pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas adoptée ?

----------


## oro

La dame travaille toute la journée et la mère garde le chien pendant le temps,et encore un chien c`est trop de travail pour elle....

----------


## esiocnarf

contente de retrouver mes posts.....  ::  surtout celui ci!! car, ce n'est pas fini.. hélas..
 Jerry, Prince, Stella sont toujours là......

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai bien du mal à retrouver mes posts  ::  y a t il un procédé simple pour retrouver les sujets surveillés sans être obligés d'aller fouiner dans tous nos messages???? ????

je t'envoie le lien Breton  ::  en espérant être avertie lorsqu'il y a des réponses.. 
 j'avoue que c'est un peu le flou artistique, pour moi....  ::

----------


## Affolée

> j'ai bien du mal à retrouver mes posts  y a t il un procédé simple pour retrouver les sujets surveillés sans être obligés d'aller fouiner dans tous nos messages???? ????


A part cliquer sur "outils de la discussion" puis "s'abonner à la discussion", je ne vois pas...

----------


## esiocnarf

en fait on retrouve tous les posts que l'on a créés sur notre profil " trouver les discussions commencées.."  mais je ne sais pas comment les retirer...  
je ne trouve pas non plus comment alerter les modos pour changer de rubrique ou intervenir.. il n'y a plus de point d’exclamation.... 

et pour Breton.. ::  je n'ai pas retrouvé le post des heureux adoptés des oubliés de l'Etang Bleu.....  ::

----------


## Affolée

Au fait, quelle est l'histoire de STELLA ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

tu t'es encore perdue Esio que tu n'es pas revenue sur ce post ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::  ben non... mais comme ce post ne marche plus.. je me disait que j'allais reprendre un par un pour tous nos vieux.... 
ce que j'ai commencé à faire avec Gamin vendu avec la maison, notreTiti qui vient d'être adopté ...

j'aimais pourtant beaucoup ce post où on pouvait revoir les anciens... ces magnifiques élans de solidarités aboutissant à de magiques adoptions.. ce post a été magique pour eux....

----------


## Affolée

> ben non... mais comme ce post ne marche plus.. je me disait que j'allais reprendre un par un pour tous nos vieux.... 
> ce que j'ai commencé à faire avec Gamin vendu avec la maison, notreTiti qui vient d'être adopté ...
> 
> j'aimais pourtant beaucoup ce post où on pouvait revoir les anciens... ces magnifiques élans de solidarités aboutissant à de magiques adoptions.. ce post a été magique pour eux....


Pour ma part, je préfère les posts séparés, on s'y retrouve mieux. :Smile:

----------


## esiocnarf

une bonne nouvelle sur ce post des "oubliés" oubliés..... 

STELLA qui a eu  une visite samedi dernier... est réservée ... elle doit partir samedi après midi.... 

Nous sommes très heureux car elle venait d'être tondue.. et franchement... pas à son avantage!!!!!  ::  et comme il fait déjà bien froid ici... 2° ce matin.... nous voici rassurés

----------


## momo

Alors vivement samedi pour toi petite STELLA ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

qui reste à l'adoption sur ce post alors ? Il y a tellement de pages que je n'ai pas le courage de tout relire...

----------


## esiocnarf

dans les vieux, il reste Prince :  10 ans, adorable.... s'entend avec tout le monde.

----------


## esiocnarf

Jerry n'a pas pu être covoituré  car trop compliqué.. il faudrait une famille sur place.... il es donc toujours là
il attend depuis 2003, c'est le plus vieux locataire..... 
grincheux, n'aime pas qu'on le papouille..... il faudrait juste un coin douillet sans enfant

----------


## Jess-du-51

il est beau Prince !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et puis tous ceux ci......  ::  
http://www.refuge-etang-bleu.com/ 

 pas de chauffage, car plus de finances... ils sont enfermés les soirs avec de grosses couvertures.... mais il y en a de très petits, comme ce petit york  DOOGY 10 ans trouvé attaché à une  courte corde la semaine dernière en pleine nuit.. heureusement qu'un bénévole passait par là... 
il est tout petit petit.....

----------


## esiocnarf

et celui ci, 7 ans, petit caniche noir de 5/6 kgs... abandonné cette semaine :

----------


## Jess-du-51

ohhh Doggy est carrément craquant !  :: 
Il devrait vite trouver une famille avec une bouille comme ça ! 

Vous ne mettez pas les plus fragiles en familles d'accueil pour ne pas qu'ils restent dans le froid ?

----------


## esiocnarf

Très peu de FA et nous les réservons aux chiens à problèmes... ou en danger...

----------


## champardenais

ils sont trognons les petits, quand à Jerry il me fait mal au coeur le pauvre, il aurait bien besoin de trouver quelqu'un. je pense souvent à lui il me rappelle un chien que nous avons eu et qui grognait beaucoup, nous avions pu le garder car nous n'avions pas d'enfant.

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien, voilààààààààà!!! Stella toute proprette.. et tondue..  est partie avec sa famille....  :: 
bonne route fifille.... sois heureuse...  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu devrais ouvrir un post pour DOOGY et le petit caniche (Daisy devrait le mettre sur son site, si ce n'est déjà fait) cela les aiderait Esio

----------


## Daysie433

> en fait on retrouve tous les posts que l'on a créés sur notre profil " trouver les discussions commencées.."  mais je ne sais pas comment les retirer...  
> *je ne trouve pas non plus comment alerter les modos pour changer de rubrique ou intervenir.. il n'y a plus de point d’exclamation....* 
> 
> et pour Breton.. je n'ai pas retrouvé le post des heureux adoptés des oubliés de l'Etang Bleu.....


si esiocnarf le point d'exclamation est là pour faire un rapport à la modération.......regarde en bas sous ton profil avec ton avatar à gauche il y a : bloguer ce message et à droite un triangle avec le point d'exclamation, il te suffit de cliquer dessus pour faire une demande de modification  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Tu devrais ouvrir un post pour DOOGY et le petit caniche (Daisy devrait le mettre sur son site, si ce n'est déjà fait) cela les aiderait Esio


post déjà ouvert pour le beau DOOGY.........de quel caniche s'agit-il ??

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t488...ighlight=doogy

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je parlais d'ouvrir un post sur Rescue pour Doogy
Le caniche est page précédente en dessous de Doogy

----------


## esiocnarf

petit Doogy est en FA... (devinez où???  ::  ) je vais lui faire un post, 
ainsi qu'au petit Cookie..... qui pleure beaucoup... 
 mais pas ce soir, car je ne suis pas allée au refuge.. et j'espère toujours avoir une bonne surprise.... 

 en attendant je vous mets une photo prise aujourd'hui.. en FA.....

----------


## momo

Bonne route petite STELA ::  ::  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh quelle bonne nouvelle.  :: Bonne route Stella et ne prends pas froid avec ta nouvelle coiffure sexy  ::

----------


## KITTY94

Comme convenu, je me propose pour l'adoption de Prince et j'en profite pour faire remonter le post. Mon don ainsi que mes papiers partent aujourd'hui par la post. Manque plus que le co-voit de Verdun à Sucy en Brie (94). 
A bientôt. ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

ohhh je suis contente que le beau Prince ait trouvé un foyer pour l'hiver ! Voilà une nouvelle qui me réchauffe le coeur !  ::

----------


## momo

Excusez moi,mais qui est PRINCE SVP?
Merci.

----------


## esiocnarf

et ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::   nous allons pouvoir sortir notre tenue d'été très bientôt!!!!! *Prince a trouvé sa famille*.... et comme un miracle n'arrive jamais eul... il a trouvé le covoiturage qui va avec....... 

 c'est pas génial, ça??????  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

momo, je ne suis pas sur mon ordi... je te remet l'affiche pour PRINCE......

----------


## esiocnarf

il était juste au dessus également.....

----------


## Jess-du-51

Il a vraiment quelque chose de spécial ce chien, je ne comprends pas que personne ne le regardait avant !

Mais bref, je suis trop contente pour lui !!

----------


## momo

Ah oui j avais déjà oublié le physique adorable de PRINCE...quelle idiote.
C est du pur bonheur de savoir qu il va enfin avoir sa famille :: 
Donc,pour Noel PRINCE sera au chaud et auprès de sa famille...c est super extra

----------


## champardenais

super cadeau pour ce chien qui est tres beau, encore un de placé avant les grands froids, merci KITTY94 de lui ouvrir ton coeur et ta maison.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

SUPER Esperons le même bonheur pour Jerry

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui marathomann.... 
on aurait bien une jolie touche pour lui.... mais il n'y a pas de jardin et des escaliers.... alors, on va essayer de le promener (de force...), je dis bien essayer....  ::  et aller voir comment sont ces fichus escaliers....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle bonne nouvelle pour Prince :: , mon chouchou avec Jerry.

Pour Jerry qui n'est tout de même pas tout petit, je suis un peu sceptique concernant les escaliers. Il ne va pas rajeunir alors un jour ou l'autre il faudra le porter dans les escaliers, j'espère que la personne intéressée est costaude le cas échéant !

----------


## kabou94

Il est beau ton petit "Prince" Kitty.



Il arrive quand déjà... que je passe le voir  :: 

Merci pour cette adoption, il va avoir la belle vie  ::

----------


## KITTY94

> Il est beau ton petit "Prince" Kitty.
> 
> Il arrive quand déjà... que je passe le voir 
> 
> Merci pour cette adoption, il va avoir la belle vie


Héhé salut kabou94, tu passes quand tu veux, tu sais que tu es toujours la bienvenue...En principe si tout va bien, il arrive la semaine prochaine. C'est Harold qui a la gentillesse de faire le co-voit. Il va être aux petits oignons, je lui ai commandé un panier spécial petit vieux. Il ira faire dodo dans la véranda au chaud avec mes 2 loulous  :: . Kiss

----------


## Jess-du-51

Vivement, vivement !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

vous vous souvenez Rouky, page 21......l'est pas belle .. la vie??????  trop contente, je vous les mets toutes!!!

----------


## momo

Génial...merci ça fait super plaisir  :: 

Il a l air drolement malheureux ce loulou...

----------


## Jess-du-51

magnifique !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

du bonheur à l 'état pur :Smile:

----------


## esiocnarf

et vous n'avez pas encore tout vu!!!!!! voici Mamax... Max sur la première page....... adopté par Béa qui nous envoie des  :: photos pour l'anniversaire de son arrivée chez elle.....  et celles ci!!! il joue à cache cache... 

Mamax.. vous vous rendez compte???????  ::

----------


## champardenais

Que de belles adoptions, ils ont l'air franchement malheureux.

----------


## Jess-du-51

voilà des photos qui réchauffent le cur !  ::

----------


## Daysie433

un vrai régal ces photos  :: 

quel plaisir de voir des "adoptés heureux" merci de tout coeur pour eux  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Au refuge si vous visualisez ce post cela doit vous donner "des ailes" et vous savez qu'il vous faut continuer même si vous passez par des moments difficiles, douloureux
Max si âgé et encore là grâce à vous tous
Quelle victoire 
En attendant il est coll le pépère
Mearci merci pour ces photos

----------


## kate51

magnifiques photos, que du bonheur ::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

il pleut... Prince attend patiemment sous la flotte.....

----------


## Jess-du-51

il s'en va quand Prince ?

----------


## esiocnarf

normalement, harold le covoiture dimanche prochain......  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

> normalement, harold le covoiture dimanche prochain......


ouf j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru un instant qu'il ne partait plus !

----------


## KITTY94

:: Ca y est, c'est pour demain....Nous avons hâte à la maison! Prince n'a plus qu'à poser les papattes. Je vous enverrais des photos de son arrivée et de son installation. Merci Harold et à demain. ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

Hate d'avoir des nouvelles !
Bon vent Prince, savoure ta liberté !!!  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de m'apercevoir que le post de Jerry est fermé!!!!! 

 zut alors..... 

 tout ça pour vous dire... qu'il est fin prêt pour le départ, je viens d'aller le laver..... .. il attend plus que Harold.....  :: 
 les photos sont pour demain.. car, je ne pourrai pas retourner au refuge tout à l'heure.....  ::

----------


## Fibroline

> et puis tous ceux ci......  
> http://www.refuge-etang-bleu.com/ 
> 
>  pas de chauffage, car plus de finances... ils sont enfermés les soirs avec de grosses couvertures.... mais il y en a de très petits, comme ce petit york  DOOGY 10 ans trouvé attaché à une  courte corde la semaine dernière en pleine nuit.. heureusement qu'un bénévole passait par là... 
> il est tout petit petit.....


J'ai cherché sur votre site les chiens de petite taille dont celui ci mais pas trouvé (?)

----------


## Daysie433

Doogy adopté  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et la suite..... la suite incroyable de ce dimanche : allez tous voir..
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...344#post869344 

 ::  Jerry est adopté!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Fibroline

::  ::  :: Super !!!

----------


## Jess-du-51

c'est merveilleux !!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

miraculeux merci pour lui  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

fibroline :  


> DOOGY 10 ans


 il est adopté!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a un état de grâce qui plâne sur Verdun en ce moment !!!

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Chinooka..... tu peux le dire..... mais tout celà grâce à vous.....  :: 

 et pour vous faire plaisir, je vais vite vous mettre une ou deus photos de Prince cette aprèm.... 


 voici ma jolie maman..... 


et regardez.... la cerise sur le gâteau.....  y a même des copains, dites donc.....

----------


## momo

Que de merveilleuses nouvelles...c est Noel pour les loulous

----------


## Jess-du-51

je suis ravie ravie ravie pour le beau Prince !  ::

----------


## champardenais

heureuse et longue vie à ce beau prince..

----------


## Daysie433

quelles belles photos de Prince et la liberté retrouvée et un nouveau bonheur pour lui, merci à ses adoptants  ::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

non mais... regardez moi ça...... c'est y pas beau???

 

 mon dodo..... 



 et dans MON salon..... 



 et... vous n'avez pas tout vu.......  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

quel bonheur !
Il doit se demander ce qu'il lui arrive le tit père !  ::

----------


## momo

Waouhhhhhh...c est le paradis pour toi petit PRINCE.

----------


## KITTY94

Bonjour à tous, Nouvelles de Prince après une nuit passé à la maison. Propre, pas de dégats, pas de pleurs. Notre Prince s'adapte très bien à son nouvel environnement. Le jardin est copieusement arrosé (si d'autres chiens passent par là, tout le monde doit savoir que c'est chez lui). Mon mari est rentré hier soir, Prince n'a même pas levé la tête. Super chien de garde!!! Bref, un amour de tranquillité.

----------


## kabou94

> Bonjour à tous, Nouvelles de Prince après une nuit passé à la maison. Propre, pas de dégats, pas de pleurs. Notre Prince s'adapte très bien à son nouvel environnement. Le jardin est copieusement arrosé (si d'autres chiens passent par là, tout le monde doit savoir que c'est chez lui). Mon mari est rentré hier soir, Prince n'a même pas levé la tête. Super chien de garde!!! Bref, un amour de tranquillité.


Toi, t'es déjà GAGA :: , c'est vrai qu'il a l'air cool le petit Prince.

Dès que tu as 2 minutes, des photos, ""please"  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

les dernières photos... ce les siennes... kabou... j'ai juste aidé..... 

merci pour les bonnes nouvelles, dont nous ne doutions pas..... il a toujours été adorable, Prince, toujours!!!!!

----------


## kabou94

> les dernières photos... ce les siennes... kabou... j'ai juste aidé.....


Dommage, j'avais espéré en avoir ENCORE d'autres...je vais passer le voir en vrai, ce sera plus sympa  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

suis contente !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh que c'est chou. ::  J'adore la photo où il trone en plein milieu de son gros coussin.
Pour ce qui est des arrosages de jardin, j'ai connu ça avec mon Rambo. Au début j'ai cru qu'il allait "user son zizi"  ::  d'ailleurs il y a eu aussi quelques arrosages de tentures et portes, mais ensuite ça s'est tassé !

----------


## KITTY94

> Dommage, j'avais espéré en avoir ENCORE d'autres...je vais passer le voir en vrai, ce sera plus sympa


Vu comment je galère pour donner les photos, et vu que tu es une super pro en la matière, je te propose de venir les faire toi même pour le post  :: 
Bise

----------


## esiocnarf

en attendant la suite des heureux adoptés....  


immatriculée 205 269 600 199 806 , née le 01 01/2003   
voici  PHOEBE x spitz épagneul nain..... une toute petite chienne  (4/5 kgs) de 9 ans  retirée pour maltraitance avec le chat dont l'oeil est crevé.....  ::  et qui est toujours en soins.... 
elle était en permanence attachée au fond du jardin.....

 c'est une petite chienne pleine de vie, assez agressive avec ses congénères alors qu'elle est de la taille d'une puce.... :: ... avec les humain, elle est sympa.... 
 il serait donc souhaitable qu'il n'y ai pas de compagnon  ou alors une bonne pâte....

----------


## esiocnarf

::  en attendant le photos de Prince voici le message reçu de sa nouvelle maitresse :  :: 



> Coucou Françoise,
> Afin de donner des nouvelles de Prince , je me permets de vous envoyer un petit message.
> Prince est maintenant très à l'aise et il prend toute la place sur le canapé. Je l'ai pris en photo pour vous envoyer les images. Hier soir, il a carrément voulu s'allonger sur moi car je mettais couchée sur ce même canapé qui en principe, nous est réservé....Il est très gentil mais aussi très lourd. Nous avons une visite de controle vendredi soir chez le véto pour s'assurer que tout va bien (je pense qu'il a un soucis aux dents). Nous avons joué à la balle et lorsqu'il me l'a ramenée, il y avait du sang dessus mélangé à la salive. De plus, il ne veut pas de tout ce qui est dur comme les bâtons (dentifrice) pour chiens ou les os spéciaux pour chiens. Par contre il adore le fromage et le poulet. Ah oui, j'allais oublié, il est très chatouilleux. Lorsque je le brosse, il se tortille et essai de prendre la brosse pour jouer....Je suis enchanté de mon nouveau compagnon et vous remercie de me l'avoir conseillé. J'espère que nous l'aurons de nombreuses années. Bonnes fêtes à vous 
> et à toutes les personnes de votre refuge.


 on le savait bien qu'il était charmant... notre Prince....  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quel message encourageant, ça fait chaud au coeur, on comprend que sa maîtresse l'aime beaucoup !

----------


## KITTY94

Je vais demandé à Kabou94 de mettre la photo j'y connais rien... ::

----------


## kabou94

"Prince" sur le canapé  ::  :: 

Adaptation très rapide à sa nouvelle vie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jess-du-51

::   ::   ::

----------


## baboune51

Prince : ce bel épilogue fait chaud au coeur ...

 :: ...

----------


## manhattan

tit pere ::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::  très émouvant de voir Prince dans un canapé....  ::  si décontracté, comme si il avait toujours connu ça.... c'est fou....

----------


## momo

Je serais toujours étonnée de voir à quel point ils s adaptent vite nos petits chouchou d amour ::  ::  ::

----------


## champardenais

magnifique photo, decontracté et en totale confiance.. super adoption

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Je serais toujours étonnée de voir à quel point ils s adaptent vite nos petits chouchou d amour


Moi aussi et surtout les vieillards. On pense qu'ils ne se feront pas à une nouvelle vie mais des exemples comme celui-ci prouvent bien le contraire !

----------


## esiocnarf

bon, allez... un petit plaisir pour ceux qui suivent....  grande fête à l'Etang Bleu c'taprèm pour l'adoption de mister Jerry : 
 tout en photos... sur son post.... 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...742#post881742 

  et LE DEPART :

----------


## manhattan

on suit,on suit bien sur.....t'inquiete pas

----------


## esiocnarf

et tout celà... au milieu des travaux que nous impose la codecom!!!!!!! 


même les adoptants doivent marcher dans ce bourbier!!!!!!    ::   courageux....   à croire que c'est pour qu'on ne puisse plus faire entrer personne....


 heureusement qu'on garde le moral et que les adoptants sont motivés....

----------


## fannymurz

vous allez tous avoir le nez rouge avec tous ces départ!!!

c'est génial  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  

Un très heureux Noël et une très bonne année 2012 à toute l'équipe de l'Etang Bleu ainsi qu'à tous les pensionnaires du refuge et beaucoup d'adoptions !!!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Joyeux Noël à toute l'Equipe de l'Etang Bleu et surtout que tous ses pensionnaires trouvent enfin un foyer

*

----------


## kabou94

"Prince" :: , quel gentil loulou, bien intégré, cool avec le chats de la maison, une belle retraite l'attend

----------


## kabou94



----------


## momo

Ca fait super plaisir de savoir PRINCE dans sa maison  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

que du bonheur ces photos !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Qu'il est attendrissant ce beau petit Prince  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tout à fait d'accord et les photos attestent de son nouveau bonheur. Bravo

----------


## esiocnarf

rien que pour ces photos..... rien que pour ce regard, ça vaut le coup de faire de la PA......  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Prince est comme mon Bobby qui avait fait 10 ans de refuge sur ses 12 ans, il montre une facilité d'adaptation superbe et enfin le bonheur et la liberté s'offrent à lui ainsi que plein d'amour

que demander de plus comme cadeau de Noël pour ce petit père très touchant, merci de tout coeur aux adoptants, à toi gentil Prince plein de bisous  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

j'y retourne par plaisir.. que de tendresse dans ces photos......  ::

----------


## momo

Du nouveau pour les loulous?

----------


## esiocnarf

pas de nouvelles de nos adoptés depuis l'autre jour..... 
la petite Phoebe est partie hier, mais je n'étais pas là pour la photo..... 
d'autres sont partis aussi.. Bouba, et phoebe depuis le 1er janvier.....

----------


## KITTY94

> pas de nouvelles de nos adoptés depuis l'autre jour..... 
> la petite Phoebe est partie hier, mais je n'étais pas là pour la photo..... 
> d'autres sont partis aussi.. Bouba, et phoebe depuis le 1er janvier.....


Bonjour à tous et bonne année 2012.
J'ai pris 2 belles vidéos de Prince mais impossible de les mettre en ligne pour montrer comme il s'éclate le pèpère. Par contre, je peux vous dire que maintenant, il est parfaitement chez lui, alerte, heureux et parfaitement cool. Il a pris quelques kilos (fêtes obligent) et lorsque l'on va en ballade, il me ramène des branches d'arbres aussi grosses que lui que je ne peux malheureusement pas jeter au loin car trop lourdes....Mon autre chien est un peu jaloux du coup. J'espère que d'autre trouveront aussi le bonheur... ::

----------


## esiocnarf

wouahhhhhhhhhh!!!!! merci de ce compte rendu.... 
 pour les vidéos, je les mets sur Youtube, puis je colle le lien dans la petite échelle verte..... si ça peut aider.... 

 reçu aussi des nouvelles de Gamin, le vieux labrador vendu avec la maison.... Quelques nouvelles de Gamin! 
Comme vous pouvez tous le voir, il se porte bien et viens d'avoir un nouveau petit copain, avec lequel il s'entend très bien! J'adore la petite patte du petit sur la sienne, c'est trop mignon! 
Sinon il est toujours très maigre, mais ne se porte pas mal pour autant...en même temps avec ses problème d'arthrose il vaut peut-être mieux qu'il n'ai pas trop de poids à porter...
Il a toujours l'air heureux et serein avec nous, il ne manque de rien ici. A noël Monsieur à même eu droit lui aussi à son foie gras...si ça c'est pas la classe!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci de ces nouvelles

----------


## myri_bonnie

Que de bonnes nouvelles pour Prince et Gamin. J'espère que nous aurons bientôt des nouvelles de Jerry.

----------


## esiocnarf

nous avons WOIKY le BA xmalinois 6 ans   250 269 700 362 846retiré il y a une quinzaine de jours lorsqu'il y avait des inondations attaché à une courte chaine de l'eau jusqu'au poitrail.. 

 

il vient de nous arriver (mais elle est toujours en délai fourrière ) BOOGIE  une superbe BA femelle de 5 ans et demi.. errante depuis plusieurs jours dans un village du Nord meusien  adoptable dans quelques jours.... si elle n'est pas réclamée

----------


## fannymurz

magnifiques ces deux loulou waoh!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, si vous voulez les coordonnées de la personne, vu que mon message a été effacé, envoyez-moi un MP.

----------


## Jess-du-51

ohhhhh Woiky est juste sublime !!  ::

----------


## ninon

On en sait un peu plus sur les ententes de Woiki avec les autres (males y compris) et les chats ?

----------


## esiocnarf

pour l'instant, il est plutot énervé..... il devait changer de boxe pour ne plus être à côté d'un autre mâle qui lui n'est pas sociable, je vous dirai ça dès que je peux  dès que je pourrai aller au refuge
j'ai demandé pour les chats.... c'est toujours le même problème.. plus que 2 employés  au refuge qui n'ont toujours le réflexe de faire ce test....  
 si quelqu'un d’intéressé il faut appeler au 03 29 81 21 54 et demander les infos....

----------


## KITTY94

Et oui, je ne vous oublie pas et profite de donner quelques nouvelles tout en remontant le post. Prince va peut être bientôt avoir une copine de son age (voir "LUNA chienne" dans la recherche avancée) Je suis tellement emballée par mon vieux Prince que je suis prête pour une 2ème adoption catégorie "carte vermeille". Nous sommes maintenant Prince et moi comme les 2 doigts d'une même main. Même lorsque je fais du feu dans la cheminée, accroupie devant l'âtre, il se met derrière moi pour pouvoir passer sa tête sous mon bras pour être collé serré. Lorsque nous nous promenons en forêt, il joue les gardes rapprochés à tel point que mon cachou est super mais alors super jaloux. Le soir, devant la télé, il se couche sur mes pieds (même plus besoin du plaid). Bref, un vrai bonheur. Ma copine Kabou, passera peut-être semaine prochaine, je lui demanderais de vous faire suivre des photos (c'est elle la pro des photos). Ah oui, j'allais oublier...Il mange comme un ogre et si ça gamelle n'est pas suffisante, Monsieur finit celle du copain. Bonne fin de journée à tous.

----------


## Jess-du-51

c'est un vrai bonheur des nouvelles comme ça ! Je suis tellement contente pour Prince !
Merci Kitty !!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle bonne nouvelle, hourra !
Pour le côté pot de colle, je me demande si peut-être à Verdun on les nourrit à la super-glu  :: , parce que mon Rambo de l'Etang bleu passe aussi son temps collé à moi !

En tout cas bravo encore pour cette adoption et à bientôt pour des nouvelles et des photos.

----------


## ninon

ça c'est du bonheur. dans la même ligne ,si on pouvait avoir des nouvelles aussi bonnes de notre Jerry ? et le lien vers le post de la bientot copine à Prince en prime.Merci

----------


## momo

Merci Kitty pour ces excellentes nouvelles de PRINCE...on attend les photos!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! merci Kitty de ces bonnes nouvelles..... 
il attendait tellement ces instants, Prince .....  

avoir goûté à un senior/refuge... c'est y devenir accro..... ::

----------


## esiocnarf

on a eu droit aux honneurs de l'Est Républicain!! regardez!!!! 



Le fait dêtre visible sur internet a permis aux plus anciens des pensionnaires de trouver un foyer.ARTICLES ASSOCIES*SOS, animaux en détresse*








*2 / 2*






«Dès larrivée dun nouveau chien ou chat, on appelle Françoise ». Françoise, bénévole verdunoise, pour le refuge de Thierville est en quelque sorte le webmaster de lassociation « Cest elle qui tient le site internet à jour », explique Aurélia Schmitt, directrice des lieux. « Au début, cest elle qui prenait chaque animal en photo. Maintenant elle est aidée de Christophe, un nouveau bénévole depuis peu, qui est entre autre photographe. » Celui-ci transfert les portraits par mail à Françoise qui les met sur le site et les complète par un descriptif. « On y trouve nom, âge, sexe doù il provient et les grandes lignes de son caractère. Car on teste nos animaux, sils sont dangereux, quils naiment pas les enfants par exemple ou ont des antécédents, on le dit. Il ny a pas de bla-bla », précise-t-elle. « Nous voulons une adoption sûre. »
Une fois sur le site, les profils sont transférés aux différentes associations avec lesquelles travaille le refuge de lÉtang bleu. Plus question ici de frontières, le but est de trouver aux pensionnaires soit le même confort, soit mieux et surtout de lamour. Sans pour autant faire nimporte quoi : « Nous sommes en contact avec des associations françaises, belges, allemandes et luxembourgeoises ». Certaines sont même spécifiques à la race, telles « Akita home, Teckel SDF, Boxer forever ». « Des personnes de confiance, réputées », insiste la directrice. Dans tous les cas « avec qui nous avons beaucoup de contacts sur internet et voyons lors de convoiturages pour les adoptions. »
*SANS FRONTIÈRES*Le fait dêtre plus visible permet également à lassociation de survivre cet hiver. Larticle « SOS, animaux en détresse » a été mis en ligne. Résultat, Outre les élans de générosité dans le secteur du Verdunois « les plus vieux chiens ont été adoptés, les chats sauvages sont partis en Allemagne et lassociation luxembourgeoise nous a donné des couvertures et a rempli la cuve de fuel. » Bien sûr celle-ci vérifie aussi que tout est bien utilisé pour les animaux : « De ce côté-là, pas de soucis, nos comptes sont transparents », assure Aurélia.
Certes la perte de lactivité fourrière, concédée à Chenil Service par la Codecom de Verdun a un très lourd impact sur les rentrées financières. Mais en se déclarant fourrière indépendante, la SPA de lÉtang bleu compte déjà une vingtaine de communes du Nord meusien adhérentes. « Et dautres vont sinscrire », espère Aurélia. Il en va de la pérennité de lassociation.
La petite nouveauté en terme de visibilité sur le net, cest une page Facebook, créée par Aurélien en septembre. « Elle a déjà été consultée 800 fois et permet de communiquer et de recevoir de nombreuses réactions ». Malheureusement, le jeune étudiant messin ne peut pas suivre le flux constamment, dans ce cas-là, également, une aide serait la bienvenue.
Christine CORBIER

----------


## Chinooka

Super !!!!!  :: 

Te voilà célèbre  ::

----------


## breton67

:: et si bien mérité

----------


## Jess-du-51

::  super article !

----------


## Gaston

C'est super, et j'espère que celà vous enverra du monde pour les adoptions des petits qui sont chez vous......
Il faudrait plus de refuges comme celui-ci.




> Mais en se déclarant fourrière indépendante, la SPA de l’Étang bleu compte déjà une vingtaine de communes du Nord meusien adhérentes. « Et d’autres vont s’inscrire », espère Aurélia


Heureuse également de voir que plusieurs communes ont décidé de vous faire confiance et privilégient une fourrière à visage humain.

----------


## esiocnarf

vous vous souvenez d'Arpège???? 
vous vous souvenez de Ringo...  notre vieux chiens de 17 ans 
tous deux adoptés par Champardenais .... et bien.. hier... Champardenais lors de sa visite, a craqué pour un petiot craquant balancé au refuge... je n'étais pas là.. mais, 
Elle nous en fera surement de bien jolies photos.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hourra, je me réjouis de voir les photos des 3 ensemble. Bravo pour cette adoption  ::

----------


## champardenais

oui, nous n'avons pas resisté à cette petite bouille croisé teckel york de 8 mois, nous étions avec une petite voisine qui nous a aidé a craquer.
Cela se passe bien avec Ringo  Arpege et Poupette, puisque le nouveau venu est plus avec papa et laisse leur moman tranquille.
Par contre ce matin mauvaise surprise, il a croqué le cable de l'ordi et le fil du clavier....
en ce moment ma petite voisine est partie le promener. Pour les photos je n'en ai encore pas prises.
Voilà les news
 ::

----------


## champardenais

ce sont des photos du week end dernier

----------


## esiocnarf

ahh c'est sure que ça va les changer ..... va falloir jouer à la baballe....

----------


## ninon

Belle nouvelle, alors depuis Arpège le "virus de l'adoption" a encore sévi.Quant il y en a pour trois, y'en à pour quatre ! les petits veinards !
Merci pour eux ,champardenais ! ::

----------


## fannymurz

félicitations aux nouveaux parents, un petit coup de jeune au milieu des papounets craquants

caresses à la pelle 

vivement les photos  ::

----------


## champardenais

eh oui Ninon, nous aurions eu tres mal au coeur de le laisser, si petit et se retrouver au refuge, il grimpait au grillage et venait de se faire mordre par un autre, ils n'ont plus de place et la cohabitation n'est pas toujours facile, à coté il y avait Pongo avec arnold et willy, gentil et magnifique le pongo quel beau chien je ne comprend pas qu'il n'interesse personne ::

----------


## champardenais

merci fannimutz, j'en ai profité pour donné ton bidon de pétrole, un peu tard mais tu vois il vaut mieux que je n'y aille pas trop souvent, je suis comme toi, en plus imagine le regard implorant d'une petite fille et mon mari qui n'avait pas non plus envie de le laisser, il est craquant, tout le monde le trouve beau. Pourvu qu'il ne fasse pas trop de betises on a plutot l'habitude des peperes...on verra en rentrant ... ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

un chiot c'est sur çà va vous changer

Pour Pongo je pense pas tout jeune ,chien de chasse, grand Enfin je ne sais

----------


## champardenais

ouf pas de betise, il deplace juste les tapis qu'il y a partout pour que ringo puisse marcher sans glisser, deplace aussi son panier, mais rien de méchant.
il est vif et n'arrete jamais.  ::

----------


## caro.

*après discussion avec l'équipe de modération, il a été décidé de déplacer ce post dans les sortis d'affaire.

au bout de 70 pages, dur de savoir qui est encore à l'adoption.

nous vous laissons donc le soin de refaire un post plus clair, et de venir vous réjouir ou donner des nouvelles des adoptés sur celui-ci*  :Smile:

----------


## esiocnarf

pas de problème, le pricipal est de suivre nos adoptés et les nouveaux de l'Etang Bleu...

----------


## champardenais

voici les photos du petit nouveau, une apres une tres dure journée, une avec son papa et une de ringo prise ce matin.

----------


## esiocnarf

et dans les adoptés célèbres.... il y a bien notre vétéran.. RINGO!!!  ::   aujourd'hui pépé du petit TEX...

----------


## fannymurz

et en plus il est ok lapinous le tex!

bon, il a l'air de s’arrêter de temps à autres pour le plus grand bonheur de son papa  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il est mignon ce petit, mais moi c'est Ringo qui me fait craquer.  ::  Ringo que j'aurais bien adopté à l'époque si tu n'avais pas été plus rapide que moi ! ::

----------


## champardenais

c'est vrai que j'ai été rapide, en 3 jours il était à la maison. Quel dommage qu'il du tant attendre ce beau Ringo. :: , mais Aurelia me disait qu'il n'aurait pas pu être adopté plus jeune, il montait tres bien la garde, il ne devait pas être facile. ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une visite hier.... d'un de nos oublié....  ::   RAMBO???? vous vous souvenez de Rambo???? parti en Belgique après des années de refuge et une adoption ratée....... 
et enfin gâté.. (pourri ::  même ) quel plaisir de les revoir....

----------


## breton67

je suis en silence mais RAMBO  ::  ::  :: CE DOIT ETRE UN VRAI BONHEUR POUR CEUX DU REFUGE DE LE REVOIR

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi hi, et moi qui croyais qu'il serait stressé il était tout détendu le bonhomme ! Je crois qu'il n'a pas trop de doutes sur son avenir !
Le 24 avril ça fera un an qu'il est ici, comme le temps passe.... On fêtera ça !

----------


## esiocnarf

le dernir WE de Mai a été l'occasion de fêter notre 20ème anniversaire!!!!
 Pour cette occasion, un de nos bénévole nous a organisé 3 jours "portes ouvertes".... avec Buvette, brocante, pêche aux canards et enveloppes gagnantes....
Même le soleil était au RV!!!!! et pour  couronner le tout Christophe nous a fait une vidéo des ces jounées magiques!!!!




et puis beaucoup d'émotions aussi.... MOZART, 18 ans un ancien pensionnaire parti à l'age de 10 ans....est venu nous rendre visite!!!!


puis ces journées magiques ont elles aussi apportées à  Sultan une FA.....  chez Ninon, endroit magique.....

puis pour notre grand roi PONGO qui attendait depuis plus d'un an.... mais, je vais devoir changer de serveur car les images ne passent pas!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

voici donc Pongo et sa copine Lilou venue 


 mais aussi de notre buvette...


notre pêche aux canards...


 et la brocante!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une chose est certaine L'étang bleu, sa Présidente, ses collègues les bénévoles et tous ceux que j'oublie se démènent à 100% pour que leurs protégés connaissent le bonheur

----------


## mariane

Oui un très grand  ::  à vous tous du refuge de l'Etang bleu. Ces Portes ouvertes étaient super !!!  Merci pour votre accueil très sympathique et surtout, merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour tous vos petits protégés. 

Longue vie à ce formidable refuge. Et comme dit la chanson : "rendez-vous dans dix ans.... " , pour fêter ses 30 ans  ::   :: 

 ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et aujourd'hui des nouvelles de Prince..... Prince le vieux BA parti chez Kitty94... 
C


> oucou Francoise, Pour rappel je suis l'adoptante de Prince. Juste un petit message pour vous informer que Prince se porte comme un charme. Il a un peu grossi depuis son arrivée à la maison mais sinon c'est toujours le bon gros toutou placide et gentil que nous connaissons. Il adore nos balades quotidienne en forêt (il pialle d'impatience le temps que je mette mes chaussures) et il rajeunit à vue d'oeil lorsqu'on lui lance le baton. Bref, nous l'adorons.


 c'est pas beau tout ça?????  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

magnifiques nouvelles de Prince  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On nage en plein bonheur à l'Etang bleu

----------


## esiocnarf

si les adoptants savaient comme attend ça.. les nouvelles.....

----------


## esiocnarf

des nouvelles de ma belle Canelle venue me rendre visite il y a une semaine..... une fifille venue du Sud Pongo qui elle aussi avait la leishmaniose.. vous vous rappelez???? elle est devenue superbe!!! 

 je reçois des photos à l'instant....mais comme d'hab, l'hebergeur n'en veut pas!!!!   ::  encore obligée d'aller en chercher un autre pour poster les photos!!!!  :: 





quelle patience.. mais avouez.. ça vaut le coup!!!  :: 



et là!!! franchement......  ::  sacrée Canelle....

----------


## Daysie433

quelle belle petite Canelle et magnifiques photos  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

plus triste, mais tellement attachant.... 
voici RINGO notre plus vieux 18 ans (au moins...) adopté par Champardenais qui le chouchoute tant...  :: 
Ringo qui veut continuer à vivre pour profiter encore et encore..... 




Papa Champardenais a confectionné lui même ce chariot pour Ringo  ::  qui peut ainsi encore profiter des beaux jours....

----------


## Daysie433

merci à papa champardenais qui permet à Ringo de profiter de son bonheur jusqu'au bout...........18 ans quel bel âge  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

en voyant ces photos je pense toujours à votre Directrice à vous les bénévoles, les employés
Ces photos doivent vous récompenser et vous aider encore plus a avancer Franchement, dommage que je n'habite pas près de l'Etang bleu

Ringo chez Champardenais finit sa petite vie en douceur et on imagine leur bonheur
Tous ces pauvres chiens enfermés depuis des années................c'est touchant

----------


## ninon

> Ringo chez Champardenais finit sa petite vie en douceur et on imagine leur bonheur


des adoptants comme Champardenais, on ne rêve ! Car ce sont aussi des gens comme cela qui permettent de donner aux laisser pour compte enfin une vie de famille et de l'amour pour finir ses vieux jours,envers et contre tout.Plus facile d'adopter un jeune chiot joli et maléable qu'un vieux "rebut"qui sent parfois mauvais et n'a pas eu la meilleur des éducations.Ca ,c'est admirable et moi je tire mon chapeau à ces adoptants là ! ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh comme il est émouvant Ringo avec son petit chariot.  :: 

Et pour compléter ce que dit Ninon plus haut, de façon générale je ne comprendrai jamais comment on peut acheter un chiot chez un éleveur plutôt que d'adopter dans un refuge. Quand on voit un chien triste qui n'y croit plus retrouver sa joie de vivre, c'est un tel bonheur, je ne l'échangerai jamais contre celui d'avoir un chiot à la maison.
Je vous mets moi aussi une petite photo, Rambo au milieu vient du Refuge de l'Etang bleu, il avait 6 ans quand je l'ai adopté il y a un peu plus d'un an. Autour de lui ses grandes soeurs qui sont des anciennes chiennes de rue d'Athènes.

----------


## momo

Trés émouvant de voir PAPY RINGO...

----------


## champardenais

Je n'avais pas vu tous ces messages sur Ringo, effectivement, Ringo vieillit, il a du mal a se deplacer, fait pipi sur lui, je ne vous dit pas l'odeur je suppose que beaucoup d'entre vous connaisse... et il ne nous laissait pas dormir les nuits, vu que pendant des années au refuge tout jeune et bien avant la bonne equipe actuelle comme me l'a expliqué Esiosnarf, il passait ses nuits dehors, maintenant la nuit je lui laisse une veilleuse pour qu'il arrive a se rendormir. mais cela ne suffit pas toujours et le lendemain dur dur...
Nous sommes allés faire une prise de sang et devinez?? Ringo est en bonne santé pas d'urée, les reins le foie "nickel" le coeur est bon lui aussi. alors charette pour les deplacements, petit traitement pour que monsieur nous laisse dormir. les pipis on gere comme on peut beaucoup de lessive de couvertures. 
et il mange impec d'ailleurs au moment ou j'ecris il a le nez dans la gamelle.
Voilà, la vie du pepere Ringo, 
Merci pour tout vos compliments, nous faisons ce que nous pouvons jusqu'au bout pour notre Ringo.

----------


## champardenais

voici des photos de ringo, la derniere avec les fleurs vient d'être prise ce soir.

----------


## esiocnarf

on ne s'en lasse pas, de le voir si vaillant..... et encore si beau....

----------


## mariane

De jolies photos très émouvantes. Il est bien beau le petit papy RINGO   ::  ::

----------


## vmmiss

qu'il est beau ce papy ringo  :: 
merci à son adoptant et au travail de ce refuge, les vieux chiens sont des trésors  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

"Une fleur parmi les fleurs" ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh quel amour ce papy Ringo.  ::  Merci pour les photos.

----------


## kabou94

Le beau PRINCE  :: , impossible de faire la moindre photo jolie, monsieur était très agité, il cherchait un jouet pour faire une petite partie, ce n'etait pas l'heure de poser, seule celle-ci n'est pas trop floue...



Il va très bien, un vrai "jeune homme" ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

il est vraiment sympa ce Prince

----------


## champardenais

quelle chance il a, il profite pleinement de sa vie maintenant. ::

----------


## fannymurz

Un sacré coup de chapeau pour les papys de l'étang bleu. :: 

 Champardenais, quel bonheur d'avoir un mari bricoleur!!!

c'est super de voir Ringo profiter encore d'un rayon de soleil  :: 

 ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

ça fait plaisir de voir Prince heureux !!

----------


## esiocnarf

je rentre de vacances pour retrouver Prince.....  que ça fait plaisir d'avoir de ses nouvelles.... Prince qui s"ennuyait tant..... 

Merci encore Kabou94....  il a tant attendu....

----------


## kabou94

> je rentre de vacances pour retrouver Prince.....  que ça fait plaisir d'avoir de ses nouvelles.... Prince qui s"ennuyait tant..... 
> 
> Merci encore Kabou94....  il a tant attendu....


Merci à Kitty94 qui est son adoptante, je ne suis que sa photographe officielle  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

oups.... je savais bien qu'il y avait un 94 dans le pseudo :: .....

----------


## esiocnarf

vous vous rappelez de Doudoune???? notre vieille ronchonne qui après un séjour mouvementé en FA était revenue.....et bien, ça y est!! elle a gagné.....
Le vieux compagnon d'Aurelia Tequila le gros Tequila.... 14 ans, est parti la semaine dernière laissant une grande place vide au milieu de la meute de notre directrice....
alors voilà... hier soir  :: 
 

pour être contente.. ça.. elle l'était.. notre Doudoune.... 
regardez là dans le fourgon au milieu de ses nouveaux frères et soeurs.... qu'elle connait bien  :: 


 Doudoune 13 ans... condamnée, cancer de la vessie est incontinente.. mais pas toujours...
Doudoune est caractérielle.. mais pas toujours.... 
bref, Doudoune.. c'est Doudoune....  :: 



 allez, soit heureuse fifille.... tu tiens le bon bout! ::

----------


## momo

Génial pour DOUDOUNE  ::  ::  :: 

Concernant TEQUILA,quand tu dis"il est parti"...ça veut dire adopté?

----------


## Daysie433

on peut être grincheuse et gentille à la fois, super nouvelle pour la petite Doudoune et merci pour elle à la directrice  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

::  Vendredi 13 aura porté chance à Doudoune, même si les circonstances de son adoption sont tristes. Repose en paix Tequila.
Doudoune, je te souhaite plein de bonheur ma belle grincheuse et que ta maladie te fiche la paix pendant longtemps pour que tu puisses profiter enfin du bonheur. En tout cas tu as deux beaux grands gardes du corps pour te progéger !
 ::

----------


## champardenais

Téquila c'est le léonberg que tu m'avais parlé, il était comme ringo, il ne pouvait plus se deplacer depuis quelque temps, elle doit avoir de la peine la directrice. c'est bien pour Doudoune c'est l'occasion révée..bonne chance pour sa nouvelle vie.

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Tequila était un très grand chien  50/60 kgs... récupéré sur l'autoroute il y a déjà de nombreuses années....  Incontinent, affaibli mais ne voulant pas mourir, il a lutté comme un beau diable pour rester avec tout son petit monde....
Aurelia a eu beaucoup de courage avec toute sa meute  (7 grands, petits et moyens, jeunes et vieux..) de le garder auprès d'elle jusqu'au dernier moment, je suis certaine qu'elle sera une bonne maman pour Doudoune.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Elle est trop belle la vie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un rayon de soleil ce jour avec le départ de la belle Doudoune chez Aurélia

Sois heureuse fifille et garde ton sale caractère hi hi hi  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

2 ans le 14 juillet que notre petit Arpège a rejoint Champardenais après des années de refuge.....  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah le "Pèpège" quel veinard
Pas d'adoptions ce WE???
Rien pour Paddy??

----------


## esiocnarf

non.. rien..... aucune adoption ce WE..... 
Paddy attend....  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

En relisant, tout au bonheur de voir Doudoune partir en fa, je n'ai pas eu de mot pour Téquila
Au revoir Papy Aurlia t'a aimé très fort ::

----------


## champardenais

Oui Pepege, qui ne se laisse pas prendre en photo, le temps de prendre l'appareil et il est deja rentré, alors le mieux est de le porter. ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Qu'il est chou Arpège. Je me demande s'il n'a pas été le compagnon de box de mon Rambo ? Françoise tu confirmes ?

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, oui Myriam.. avec Kirikou.... parti lui aussi

----------


## esiocnarf

des nouvelles de Prince ce soir.. Prince  notre x berger/husky en photo juste un peu plus haut.... Prince adopté par Kitty94 



> Coucou,
> Aujourd'hui, Prince s'est fait ôter les testicules car il avait un cancer sur une d'entre elles. Ma vétérinaire l'a détecté lors de son rappel de vaccins. Tout c'est bien passé et ce soir, Prince réclame sa nourriture mais je ne peux lui donner avant demain lié à l'anesthésie. Ca me fend le coeur de le voir qui attend avec ses grands yeux triste. Bien sur, il déteste la colerette. 
> A bientôt,
> Kitty94
> 
> Nous luis souhaitons un bon rétablissement et en profitons pour envoyer de gros calinous...




- - - Mise à jour - - -

  le voici en photo....

----------


## Daysie433

bonne convalescence gentil petit Prince et merci à son adoptante Kitty de prendre aussi bien soin de lui  ::

----------


## momo

Courage PRINCE et merci Kitty...

----------


## Jess-du-51

Bon rétablissement Prince, on pense à toi!!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu es un battant Prince, ça va aller avec l'aide de ta gentille famille. Je te fais un gros câlin et j'espère que tu seras vite libéré de ta collerette.

----------


## esiocnarf

::  au fait, je vous ai pas dit... Paddy.... il est adopté!!!!!  ::  plus un petit vieux à) l'Etang Bleu ces jours ci.....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

super vous êtes formidables

----------


## Jess-du-51

::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une bien triste nouvelle.... 
notre grosse Doudoune s'en est allée hier accompagnée d'Aurelia.... les reins se sont bloqués, elle s'est mise à souffrir.. il était temps d'abréger ses souffrances.  :: 
Tu es partie en paix, ma grosse Doudoune, tu nous a bien fait rire avec ce fichu caractère.. nous t'aimions bien.... 
Adieu Fifille

----------


## Daysie433

::   repose en paix jolie petite doudoune  ::  merci à tous ceux de l'étang bleu qui ont su t'aimer  :: 

je viens de lire son post sur rescue avec beaucoup "d'étonnement" sinon plus, sur ses derniers mois  :: 

merci aurelia de l'avoir accompagnée cette pauvre petite mamie avec son cancer de la vessie  ::  si elle était agressive ou autre c'est parce qu'elle était malade........repose en paix dans un monde sans douleurs

----------


## Jess-du-51

Pauvre Doudoune  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh non pas Doudoune :: je la trouvais, sans la connaître, hyper attachante cette belle Doudoune avec son fichu caractère Un de mes coups de coeur sur Rescue
Elle qui venait de trouver sa famille Merci Aurélia d'avoir accompagné Doudoune
Au revoir la belle ::

----------


## ninon

Partie rejoindre mon beau Sultan  ::  .elle n'a plus mal

----------


## kabou94

Le petit PRINCE "farinelli" qui se porte à merveille, les fils viennent d'être retirés, il est en forme et joue toujours à cache cache avec moi lorsque je veux le prendre en photo, un petit coquin  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! merci pour les nouvelles.... Tu nous a fait une petite trouille Prince.. mais.. bon... tu es en bonne mains...

----------


## Jess-du-51

Ouf pour ce beau Prince!

----------


## esiocnarf

voici notre Mamax (sur la toute première page de ce post..) chez Béatrice 
16 ans et demi.... il s'accroche......  ::  notre pépère.....

----------


## champardenais

lui aussi sait profiter de son bonheur tardif. c'est super d'avoir des nouvelles, c'est lui qui ouvre ce post  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

2 ans déjà de gagné pour ce beau Max

----------


## esiocnarf

le 5 février 2010, je vous parlais de SIMBA... Simba que peronne ne regardait... Simba l'oublié...  et bien regardez...





> je vais vous parler un peu de SIMBA..
> SIMBA que personne ne remarque ni au refuge, ni ici...  pourtant il est aussi sur ce post... 
> 
> *SIMBA - le rouquin : croisé malinois (de taille moyenne).Simba est arrivé en 2004 il avait 4 mois.... vous vous rendez compte??? toute sa vie au refuge!!!!! Voilà 6 ans qu'il attend.. qu'il attend quoi???* *
> 
> Il est donc à resociabiliser un peu. OK avec les femelles, l'entente avec les mâles est un peu plus difficile.
> Les petits enfants sont à éviter car on ne sait pas du tout comment il se comporterait.... mais, allez savoir... 
> 
> va t il y rester jusqu'à la fin de ses jours????*


voici SIMBA le 16 aout 2012  :: 
SIMBA heureux...

----------


## Jess-du-51

j'adore ce post !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## capucine2345

> j'adore ce post !


Moi aussi..........
Viens de lire celui de CEUTA
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...urriere-63220/
j'en ai la nausée  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

RINGO s'en est allé cette après midi..... il laisse Champardenais dans une immense peine. 
Adieu Ringo,    ton joli sourire depuis que tu avais rencontré l'amour, va nous manquer à nous aussi

----------


## Daysie433

il avait une bouille à croquer ce petit Ringo, repose en paix petit papy  ::  et veille sur champardenais et arpège  ::

----------


## mariane

Oooooh quelle triste nouvelle  ::  . Repose en paix beau RINGO  :: 

De tout coeur avec Champardenais à qui je souhaite beaucoup de courage. C'est tellement dur quand ils nous quittent  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Surveilles ta m^man de là haut Ringo ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

je suis très triste d'apprendre la mort de Ringo  :: 
Courage Champardenais....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Repose en paix mon beau Ringo, tu sais à l'époque j'ai été à deux doigts de me proposer pour ton adoption.
Champardenais, au-delà de ta tristesse dis-toi que tu lui as fait le plus beau des cadeaux, lui offrir une vieillesse dorée ailleurs qu'au refuge. Je suis certaine que s'il le pouvait il te dirait un grand merci, alors je le fais pour lui.  ::

----------


## champardenais

merci à vous tous, pour vos messages de reconfort,  c'est vrai que l'on a beau se dire que c'est mieux pour lui, qu'il n'a plus à m'attendre pour le sortir le changer de coté etc.. qu'il a vecu 2 années presque completes de sursis, ce qui est incroyable, il était costaud  le Ringo, celà est dur à refreiner les larmes.

----------


## fannymurz

tout mon soutient pour toi 
dieu que c'est dur les papis qui nous quittent
mais quelle douceur il a pu ainsi connaitre alors qu'il aurait pu rester  seul dans son box

----------


## champardenais

merci annie, c'est vrai que tu l'avais vu mon papy.

----------


## vmmiss

petite bouille si touchante  :: , courage à vous et merci de l'avoir rendu heureux sur ses vieux jours

----------


## momo

Doux repos RINGO et merci à vous pour ce bonheur et cet amour qu il a connu grace à vous.

----------


## KITTY94

Bonsoir, j'ecris ce soir un peu en stresse et beaucoup en détresse. Mon beau Prince est tout tremblant et reste la tête penchée. Il a du mal a se déplacer avec les membres tous raides. Ma fille est en larme et moi, même suis pas très loin....Il n'a pas beaucoup mangé ce soir mais hier il a fini toute sa gamelle ainsi que celle de mon autre chien et ce matin, nous avons fait notre promenade en forêt comme d'habitude. Que pensez-vous qu'il est? Il me donne l'impression de se paralyser.

----------


## KITTY94

Bonsoir, j'ecris ce soir un peu en stresse et beaucoup en détresse. Mon beau Prince est tout tremblant et reste la tête penchée. Il a du mal a se déplacer avec les membres tous raides. Ma fille est en larme et moi, même suis pas très loin....Il n'a pas beaucoup mangé ce soir mais hier il a fini toute sa gamelle ainsi que celle de mon autre chien et ce matin, nous avons fait notre promenade en forêt comme d'habitude. Que pensez-vous qu'il est? Il me donne l'impression de se paralyser.

----------


## ninon

Vous avez essayé de joindre votre véto? Cela serait sans doute la meilleure des solutions ,c'est une urgence !

----------


## Jess-du-51

oh non, Prince, qu'est-ce qui t'arrive...?   ::

----------


## KITTY94

Le message du répondeur de ma véto annonce 15 jours d'absence. Ma fille et moi attendons sos vétérinaire et je na sais pas ce qu'il fait mais ca fait 1 heure et je pense que nos yeux vont tomber à force de pleurer. Il n'arrive plus à se lever.  En fait, j'ai besoin de discuter avec quelqu'un, je suis désolée de vous déranger si tard mais j'en peux plus et m..... je vois plus mon clavier

----------


## tarzandamour

je viens de tomber sur ce post : 
COURAGE pour Prince,
j'espère que SOS est arrivé entretemps

----------


## KITTY94

C'est fini, Prince s'est endormi dans mes bras. Rupture d'un vaisseau au cerveau.

----------


## champardenais

courage Kitty, tu me fais pleurer, il a été heureux avec ta famille je sais que c'est tres dur ce qui t'arrive ::

----------


## ninon

De tout cœur avec vous ::  ,je sais comme c'est difficile mm si on nous dit qu'on leur a donné sur peu de temps les meilleurs moments de leur vie
courage :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

c'est bien triste tous ces petits" papy et mamy" qui partent les un après les autres même s'ils s'en vont entourés d'amour.c'est pour cela qu'il ne faut pas laisser en refuge les petits vieux afin qu'il partent dans les bras de qlq un qui les aiment

----------


## MARATHONMAN

au revoir petit Prince Je vous apporte mon réconfort à l'instant où j'ouvre ce poste
courage à vous et vos filles car j'imagine vos dernières heures

Peut être va Prince va t-il  retrouver Ringo et tous les autres
 ::

----------


## kabou94

Quand on sauve un petit vieux, il nous donne tout, tout de suite et quand ils partent, il nous semble qu'on les avait avec nous depuis toujours tellement le manque est grand. 
Le petit Prince aura eu quelques mois de rêve, grâce à toi et aux enfants, ballades, canapés, bonne gamelles, copains chiens et chats. 
C'était un grand gaillard ce Prince, un gentleman, il a fait les choses bien, il s'en est allé rapidement, probablement sans souffrance dans tes bras, chez lui, pour lui le départ "parfait",mais toujours trop tôt  ::

----------


## Daysie433

repose en paix joli Prince et merci de l'avoir aimé jusqu'au bout  ::  courage à vous et votre fille c'est tellement dur de perdre un de nos petits  ::

----------


## KITTY94

Je vous remercie pour tous vos messages de soutien. C'est très gentil et il le mérite. Tu as raison Kabou94 il a été parfait jusqu'au bout mais ça a été trop court, beaucoup trop court. Aujourd'hui va être une journée difficile: ôter son matelat, vider sa gamelle qu'il n'a pas fini, faire les papiers et essayer d'arrêter de pleurer dès que je tombe sur un joujou ou quelque chose qui me le rappel. Mes enfants dorme encore, mon fils ne sait pas encore et moi, je n'arrive pas à prendre sur moi....Je suis défaite alors que je dois me reprendre avant le réveil de mes enfants. Que c'est dur. Je tiens à remercier Françoise du refuge de l'Etang bleu qui, m'a conseillé et présenté Prince. Il était merveilleux,le plus gentil chien du monde.Merci

----------


## esiocnarf

Kitty, je ne sais comment te remercier pour avoir su et compris tout la détresse de ce magnifique chien et de lui avoir ouvert ta porte et ton coeur. 
Il est parti comme il a vécu, sans bruit.... 
Tout ceux qui ont connu Prince ce matin partage ta peine, ce n'est surement pas suffisant pour éponger tes larmes.
Toute l'équipe du refuge t'envoie d’affectueuses pensées.

----------


## astings

Le départ d'un de nos loulous est toujours trés difficile. je suis de tout coeur avec vous

----------


## Jess-du-51

Je pleure la disparition de ce magnifique Prince. Comme il me touchait ce chien, je partage votre peine, c'est tellement dur...
Merci de l'avoir accueilli et entouré de tant d'amour, il a vécu ces quelques mois dans le bonheur, c'est ça qu'il faut garder en tête.
Courage...

----------


## tarzandamour

Ce Prince  ::  vous a attendu pour mourir en paix, dans vos bras, à la maison, et non dans un refuge.
Même que c'est toujours dûr de perdre un animal, vieux ou jeune, malade ou soudainement, après des années ou que quelques jours,
il faut garder le souvenir de l'AMOUR qui porte tout.
Et bien que c'est une maigre consolation, je trouve que ça réchauffe le coeur. 
Je vous souhaite que les bons souvenirs vont prendre le dessus, pour sécher vos larmes,
en vous disant que vous l'avez rendu heureux. Qu'il vous a rendu heureuse(s).

Sûr qu'il est heureux là où il est, un lien d'AMOUR vrai ne s'éteint jamais.
Ca reste dans l'univers à tout jamais   
 ::

----------


## vmmiss

:: prince, courage à sa famille  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Quand on sauve un petit vieux, il nous donne tout, tout de suite et quand ils partent, il nous semble qu'on les avait avec nous depuis toujours tellement le manque est grand. 
> Le petit Prince aura eu quelques mois de rêve, grâce à toi et aux enfants, ballades, canapés, bonne gamelles, copains chiens et chats. 
> C'était un grand gaillard ce Prince, un gentleman, il a fait les choses bien, il s'en est allé rapidement, probablement sans souffrance dans tes bras, chez lui, pour lui le départ "parfait",mais toujours trop tôt


Je pense exactement de même. Prince a eu la chance de s'en aller entouré d'amour et pas derrière les grilles d'un refuge.
Merci pour lui et courage. Tendres pensées beau Prince, je me console en me disant que tu es parti très vite sans obliger tes maitres à prendre "la" décision que nous n'aimons pas prendre....

----------


## momo

Doux repos joli PRINCE et courage à ta famille

----------

